# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  A toast to my emptiness.

## in the woods

Καλησπέρα.

Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ.Ουσιαστικά είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε φόρουμ γενικά.Απλά πέτυχα το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ και είπα να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να εξωτερικεύσω και να μοιραστώ όλο αυτό που μου συμβαίνει τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες.Συνέχεια αισθάνομαι να βυθίζομαι.Όλο και περισσότερο.Πριν μερικούς μήνες ήμουν στα όρια της ανορεξίας,το τελευταίο διάστημα,όμως,έχω γίνει βουλιμική και έχω σιχαθεί τον εαυτό μου και το σώμα μου.Έχω σιχαθεί τη ζωή μου γενικά.Έχω γίνει αλκοολική και παίρνω xanax πού και πού,όταν με πιάνουν κρίσεις απόγνωσης.Έχω παρατήσει τα ενδιαφέροντα μου (μουσική & βιβλία) και τους κόσμους μου,που με απορροφούσαν και με βοηθούσαν να ταξιδεύω μακριά από τη πραγματικότητα.Υπάρχουν μέρες που δε κάνω τίποτα και στιγμές που αισθάνομαι αληθινό πόνο.Έχω ταχυπαλμίες κάποιες στιγμές και τα πόδια μου τα έχω γεμίσει πληγές.Για τη σχολή,τι να πω,σαν να μην υπάρχει.Απλά όταν βλέπεις κάτι πολύτιμο που υπήρχε στη ζωή σου να κατεδαφίζεται με τέτοιο τρόπο και να αφήνει απλά ερείπια και πληγές,όταν μάλιστα είσαι αρκετά ευαίσθητη ψυχή για αυτό το κόσμο,χάνεις τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια σου.Και επειδή είμαι βυθισμένη σε αυτή τη σκατοκατάσταση,βγάζω αρνητισμό απέναντι στους ανθρώπους και τους απομακρύνω.Αλλά δε κάνω προσπάθειες να γνωρίσω ανθρώπους,γιατί ντρέπομαι και έχω ένα θεματάκι κοινωνικοποίησης και ίσως λίγο χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση.Θέλω απλά να σταματήσω να "πέφτω",αλλά δε προσπαθώ.Όλα μου φαίνονται μάταια,ψεύτικα,ανούσια και αδιάφορα.Πήγα μια φορά σε ψυχολόγο,αλλά χειρότερα με έκανε, και αποφάσισα να μη ξαναπάω.Είμαι πολύ νέα για να παραιτούμαι από τη ζωή,ίσως σκεφτείτε όσοι διαβάσετε το κείμενο μου, και ίσως έχετε δίκιο.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnS_yfD3lk0 
Κλείνω με το κομμάτι.

Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.

----------


## savatage

Εχω περασει απο κει που εισαι. Δε σου εχει γινει ακομα το κλικ για αλλαγες. Θα γινει οταν ερθει η ωρα.
Ακουω το τραγουδι που εβαλες, μ αρεσει, μελαγχολικο, μελωδικο, μου θυμιζει παλιες εποχες που εκανα ο,τι και εσυ (με εξαιρεση το αλκοολ και το ζαναξ, αυτα δεν τα εκανα.., σε τσιγαρο και φαγητο ξεσπουσα)

----------


## in the woods

Ευχαριστώ που απάντησες και χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε το κομμάτι.Και εγώ,έχει 3 μήνες που ξεκίνησα κάπνισμα,αλλά τη τελευταία βδομάδα το έχω περιορίσει.

Μετανιώνω σιγά σιγά που έγραψα εδώ.Απλά το πρόβλημα μου ίσως φανεί αστείο σε ανθρώπους που έχουν πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα στη ζωή τους,όπως οικονομικά,οικογενειακά προβλήματα ή προβλήματα επιβίωσης κ.ά.Βέβαια,ο καθένας βιώνει και επηρεάζεται διαφορετικά από κάθε κατάσταση στη ζωή του.Ίσως και η προηγούμενη μου πρόταση είναι απλά ένας τρόπος να δικαιολογήσω οτι είμαι αδύναμος άνθρωπος/χαρακτήρας.Δε ξέρω.Το τελευταίο καιρό πάντως αισθάνομαι τελείως "χαμένη" και κάποιες στιγμές είναι σαν όλο αυτό που βιώνω να μην είναι η δική μου ζωή.Τέλος πάντων,ακούγεται μπερδεμένο,δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω ακριβώς.

----------


## savatage

Γιατι το μετανιωνεις? Τι ηλπιζες να διαβασεις που δεν το διαβασες? Βασικα ειναι και σαβ/κο οποτε η φορουμοκινηση ειναι πεσμενη, αυτο δε σημαινει οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι ασημαντο.
Επισης, το οτι (ακομα) δεν εχεις προβληματα βιοπορισμου δε σημαινει οτι το τωρινο σου προβλημα ειναι αμελητεο. Και γενικως η φραση "υπαρχουν και χειροτερα" δε βοηθησε ποτε κανεναν.
Το οτι ακομα δεν εχεις βρει τον τροπο και το δρομο να κανεις αλλαγες και να αντιμετωπισεις αυτο που σου συμβαινει, δε σημαινει ντε και καλα οτι εισαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας.
Η επιλογη συντροφου που ειχες κανει ηταν αποτελεσμα χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης. 
Διαβαζοντας το κειμενο σου τι βλεπεις? Καταθλιψη? Κανεις κατι για αυτο? Εχεις παει σε ειδικο? Αυτος που σου εγραψε ζαναξ σου εκανε κανονικη συνεδρια ψυχοθεραπειας ή μονο συνταγογραφησε στα γρηγορα?

----------


## psy_spirit

Αγαπητή, πολλά από τα λεγόμενα σου αντηχούν σε ιδιαίτερες χορδές μέσα μου. Αναφέρομαι κυρίως στην απογοήτευσή σου από φίλες του λυκείου, στην έλλειψη κοινωνικοποίησης στη σχολή, στη χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση, καθώς και η τάση προς φυγής της πραγματικότητας και ὁνειροπώλησης. Νιώθω ειλικρινά σχεδόν πλήρης ταύτιση μαζί σου στα παραπάνω, αντιμετωπίζω τέτοια θέματα συχνά. Θα μοιραστώ λοιπόν αυτά που νιώθω ότι χρήζουν σημασίας στη κατάσταση που βρισκόμαστε και που νιώθω ότι βοηθάνε. 
Αρχικά, υπάρχουν μικρά βηματάκια που μπορείς να κάνεις για να βελτιώσεις τη ψυχική σου υγεία. Θέλει πολύ κόπο, αλλά μακροχρόνια θα δεις τη διαφορα! Η σχολή θα σου φαίνεται βουνό τώρα στο τρίτο έτος. Έκανα και εγώ το λάθος να μη πατάω σχεδόν καθόλου για 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια σε μια πολύ καλή σχολή, έχοντας περάσει μόνο ένα μάθημα. Την αλλαγή αποφάσισα να τη κάνω στο προηγούμενο εξάμηνο (πολύ πολύ αργά δλδ) γι αυτό πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι αργα και για σενα! Οι φίλες και η κοινωνικοποίηση, έρχονται κατ εμέ από μόνες τους ενώ προσπαθείς να περάσεις μαθήματα και να πηγαίνεις σχολή, ενώ είναι σημαντικό να μην άγχεσαι για καταστάσεις. Έχω διαγνωστεί με κοινωνικό άγχος/φοβία το οποίο αντιμετωπίζω μέχρι και σήμερα, οπότε γνωρίζω πραγματικά το τεράστιο ποσό ψυχικού κουράγιου που πρέπει να καταφέρεις σε πολλές κοινωνικές καταστάσεις,μαζί και στη σχολή! 
Ακόμη, όντας μεγάλη ονειροπόλος, έχω να σου προτείνω να προσπαθείς να βγαίνεις αό το μυαλό σου όσο περισσότερο γινεται, να σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι, να βγαίνεις έξω, να παρακολουθείς τον άλλο κόσμο, να κανεις φόκους στο περιβάλλον, αλλιώς δε θα μπορείς να χεις μια αντικειμενική όψη των πραγμάτων και των ανθρώπων.
Όσον αφορά τα ζαναξ, το αλκοολ, και γενικά οποιοδήποτε είδος self-medication, προσφέρουν προσωρινό μούδιασμα των συναισθημάτων και δεν βοηθάνε πραγματικά στην εξάλειψη του άγχους. Ελπίζω να μην ακούγομαι ξερόλας ή ότι εγώ τα κάνω όλα τέλεια! Ίσα ίσα!! Απλά είναι πραγματικά κάποια πράγματα που λέω εγώ στον εαυτό μου σε δύσκολες στιγμές και που έχουν αποδειχθεί χρήσιμα. Σίγουρα είναι πιο εύκολο να τα πείς παρά να τα κάνεις... Αυτό που πιστεύω, είναι ότι η βόλεψη σε μια κατάσταση είναι η αρχή των δυστυχιών μας. Μόλις ο πόνος που φέρνει καθημερινότητα στην οποία έχεις βολευτεί, είναι μεγαλύτερος από το φόβο για αλλαγή και από την ευκολία του να βρίσκεσαι σε γνώριμα συναισθήματα (ακόμα και αρνητικά), τότε γεννιέται μια πολύ πιο δυνατή θέληση και πίστη στον εαυτό σου, για να αλλάξεις αυτό που είσαι. 
Λες ότι νιώθεις αδύναμη, έχεις χάσει το ενδιαφέρον σου για τα πράγματα που αγαπάς, νιώθεις μοναξιά. Αυτές, είναι όλες προσωρινές καταστάσεις, ανατρέψιμες ανθρώπινες, δεν σε ορίζουν ως προσωπικότητα. Πιστεύω ότι τη δύναμη της ψυχής μας, σπάνια την ανακαλύπτουμε σε όλη μας τη ζωή. Είναι η δύναμη που μας σηκώνει απ το έδαφος ενώ έχουμε πέσει, πες το ένστικτο επιβίωσης, πες το όπως θες.
Σε ευχαριστώ μέσα απτη καρδιά μου που πήρες την απόφαση να γράψεις εδώ για το πρόβλημά σου. Κάτι μέσα μου με ανασταίνει όταν ανακαλύπτω ανθρώπους (και δη συνομίληκους) να περνάνε την ίδια φάση με μένα. Υποθέτω μου υπενθυμίζει ότι δεν είμαι τόσο παράξενη όσο νομίζω. Φυσικά, σε καμία περίπτωση δε μπορώ να πώ ότι χαίρομαι για τις λύπες που περνάς, απλά εφόσον συμβαίνουν, σε ευχαριστώ που το μοιράστηκες. Σήμερα με έκανες να αισθανθώ λιγότερο μόνη! Σου στέλνω διαδικτυακές αγκαλιές και φιλιά! <3

----------


## elis

Ανάλυση της κατάστασης έφαγες ήττα από τις φίλες σου κ πηγές να κανεισ την αλλαγή με τον τυπακο λοιπόν ξέχνα τα όλα άσε τι σου είπαν οι φίλες σου βάλε στόχο κ τελείωσε τη σχολή σου μερικά από αυτά που λένε οι γυναίκες μεταξύ τους είναι απαράδεκτα ξέχνα τα βγάλε τις ταμπέλες κ προχωρά για τα καλύτερα

----------


## elis

Επίσης εγώ είμαι ένας τύπος με σχιζοφρένεια κι έχω φάει πολλή απόρριψη από τα κορίτσια έχω πολλούς φίλους και τώρα το γύρισαν το παραμύθι λένε ότι έχω λεφτά γτ όλη μέρα πίνω καφέδες κ που τα βρίσκει τα λεφτά κλπ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> όλη αυτή η κατάσταση άρχισε να με τρελαίνει


 μηπως ηξερες τι θα συμβει

----------


## in the woods

Καλημέρα psy_spirit.Μπορώ να πω οτι διάβασα με πολύ προσοχή όσα μου γράφεις και σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου.

Πάντως δεν αγχώνομαι για το αν θα αποκτήσω φίλους/φίλες από τη σχολή και ποτέ δεν ήμουν της οπτικής να έχω παρέες με το ζόρι και πιέζοντας καταστάσεις,μόνο και μόνο για να βιώνω αυτό που λένε "φοιτητική ζωή".Ούτως ή άλλως,τα άτομα που είναι στη σχολή μου δε πιστεύω οτι έχουν να μου πουν κάτι.Και όχι επειδή θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου κάτι ιδιαίτερο,απλά ο μικρόκοσμος και τα ενδιαφέροντα μου (που όπως είπα,το τελευταίο διάστημα δε με απορροφούν όπως παλιά -δεδομένης της κατάστασης που βρίσκομαι- και αυτό με επηρεάζει αρνητικά) δε συμβαδίζουν με τα δικά τους.Τέλος πάντων,μεγάλες συζητήσεις όλες αυτές και δε ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που μόλις έγραψα.Απλά μερικές φορές είναι άβολο να είναι όλοι σε παρέες και εγώ με τα ακουστικά σε ένα σημείο να καπνίζω και να είμαι στο κόσμο μου.Εγώ χρωστάω 8 μαθήματα,αλλά δε μου κάνει καμία αίσθηση η σχολή.
Αυτό που έγραψες,να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι,δε ξέρεις πόσο το θέλω.Αλλά είναι αδύνατο.Σκέφτομαι χωρίς σταματημό,αλλά κάθε μου σκέψη έχει δυο όψεις/μορφές και αυτό είναι ακόμη πιο κουραστικό γιατί συνέχεια αμφιταλαντεύομαι.Με ηρεμεί πολύ η φύση,βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου εκεί,οπότε όταν είναι να βγω,κάνω μεγάλους περιπάτους.Είναι από τις λίγες στιγμές που βλέπω την ομορφιά στη ζωή.Μου λες για το αλκοόλ,τα xanax και ξέρω οτι έχεις δίκιο.Αλλά ειδικά από το απόγευμα και μετά που σκοτεινιάζει έξω,η απόγνωση,το κενό,οι σκέψεις,ο εαυτός μου με "ρίχνουν" τόσο πολύ που απλά θέλω να ξεφύγω από όλα.Σε ευχαριστώ για όσα μου έγραψες παρακάτω.Όμορφα λόγια,εμψυχωτικά.Ελπίζω να βγω υγιής και (πιο) δυνατή από αυτή τη κατάσταση.

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλημέρα! Καταλαβαίνω το αίσθημα του να νιώθεις ότι δε μπορείς να συνδεθείς ουσιαστικά με κάποιον και όχι επειδή ᾽᾽πρέπει᾽᾽ ή επειδή έτσι ορίζει η φοιτητική ζωή. Δε τίθεται τόσο το θέμα της ντροπαλότητας και κοινωνικοποίησης λοιπόν, περισσότερο νιώθεις άβολα συγκεκριμένες στιγμές τις μέρας, επειδή νιώθεις πως ῾῾θα᾽πρεπε᾽᾽ να μην είσαι μόνη ακόμα κι αν αυτή η παρέα των παιδιών δε σου προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό. Σ᾽ αυτό λοιπόν έχω να προτείνω να κοιτάξεις να ᾽σαι αληθινή στον εαυτό σου και εφόσον τραβάς ένα δρόμο, να προσπαθείς να ᾽σαι χαρούμενη με αυτόν και πιστή σε εκείνον. 
Αυτοί οι περίπατοι στη φύση που λες, μπορούνε να γίνουν πιο συχνοί; Αν ναι, φρόντισε να τους εντάξεις στο πρόγραμμά σου περισσότερο. Η έκφρασή μου για σταματημό της σκέψεις, πράγματι ακούγεται δύσκολη, σχεδόν αδύνατη. Θα ήθελα να την αναδιατυπώσω:
Πολλές από τις σκέψεις που κάνουμε καθημερινά, οι οποίες ορίζουν τη πραγματικότητά μας, είναι προιόντα βαθειά ριζωμένων πεποιθήσεων και μπορούν να αποβούν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις λανθασμένες, χαλάνε δλδ τη μέρα μας για το τίποτα! Αν μου έμαθε κάτι ο χρόνος που πέρασα με τη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου παλιότερα (και που ομολογουμένως έπρεπε να συνεχίσω) είναι ότι ενώ είναι δύσκολο να σταματήσεις αποκλειστικά να σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά, μπορείς να εκπαιδεύσεις τον εαυτό σου να πιάνει αυτές τις σκέψεις όταν γίνονται, να αναγνωρίζεις το σφάλμα τους, να τις αναδιατυπώνεις, να μη τις αφήνεις να σε ορίζουν. Με πολύ πολύ απλοικό τρόπο λοιπόν, αυτή είναι η κύρια παραδοχή της ῾῾γνωσιακής - συμπεριφοριστικής θεραπείας῾῾, η οποία σου δίνει κάποια εργαλεία σκέψεις ώστε να επιδιορθώνεις τις κύριες αντιλήψεις που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου. Θέλει τεράστια ποσά κόπου, χρόνου και υπομονής, όμως τα αποτελέσματα είναι λυτρωτικά. Σου συνιστώ να ανατρέξεις στο διαδίκτυο για αυτό το τρόπο ψυχοθεραπείας, όπου θα βρεις όλες τις απαραίτητες τεχνικές για να ῾῾ἑπιδιορθώσεις῾῾ τις αυτόματες, αρνητικές σκέψεις και να εξυγιάνεις το τρόπο που βλέπεις το κόσμο. ΑΡΑ, τελικά δε χρειάζεται να σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι, παρά να αναγνωρίσεις τις σκέψεις σου, να τις ασκείς κριτική και να τις αντικαθιστάς με πιο λογικές. Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένα μέσο να τις καταγράψεις (χαρτί, υπολογιστής) και πολλή δουλειά και χρόνο. 
Από αυτή τη κατάσταση, μπορείς να βγεις μόνο πιο δυνατή. Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να σηκώσεις τον εαυτό σου και κανένας άλλος, όσοι ψυχολόγοι κι αν προσπαθήσουν, όσοι φίλοι και συγγενείς. Αυτή είναι η δύναμη της θέλησης και του μυαλού! Είσαι, όπως και εγώ, πολύ μικρή ηλικιακά ακόμα, ο εγκέφαλος δεν έχει αναπτυθεί πλήρως, οι συνήθειες δεν έχουν παγώσει μια ορισμένη κοσμοθεωρία την οποία θα ζεις μέχρι το υπόλοιπο της ζωής. Όσο νομίζεις ότι δε μπορείς να δεις αλλιώς την όλη φάση, πάντα θα υπάρχει τρόπος. Και δεν είναι απλά λόγια εμψυχωτικά.  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2_Mn-qRKjA

῾῾It gets easier. Every day it gets a little easier. But you got to do it every day. That's the hard part.῾῾
To all-time favourite quote μου, από την αγαπημένη μου σειρά!

----------


## in the woods

Τι να πω για τη πρώτη παράγραφο που μου έγραψες? Ειδικά αυτή η πρόταση "επειδή νιώθεις πως ῾῾θα᾽πρεπε᾽᾽ να μην είσαι μόνη ακόμα κι αν αυτή η παρέα των παιδιών δε σου προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό.", με εκφράζει απόλυτα.Συμφωνώ,επίσης,σε αυτό που μου προτείνεις,ξέρω οτι έχεις δίκιο.Εφόσον χαράζω το δικό μου μονοπάτι και θέλω να το ακολουθώ,δε πρέπει να κλαίγομαι για καταστάσεις που από επιλογή μου,αφήνω μακριά ή πίσω μου.Απλά μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι οτι θα ήθελα ή οτι μου λείπει να έχω 1 - 2 ανθρώπους που όμως θα μπορούσαν να με καταλάβουν αληθινά και θα μπορούσα να μοιραστώ μαζί τους, τους κόσμους μου και ό,τι έχω μέσα μου.Αλλά πάντα είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ψύλλους στ’ άχυρα,έτσι δε λένε? Γενικά,για μένα η επικοινωνία,η φιλία,η συντροφιά είναι έννοιες που κρύβουν μεγάλο λαβύρινθο από πίσω τους και δε πιστεύω οτι οι άνθρωποι ενδιαφέρονται ιδιαίτερα να επενδύσουν αληθινά στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις.
Κοίτα,μέσα στο χειμώνα δυστυχώς περιορίζω τις εξορμήσεις μου στη φύση.Γενικά,είμαι παιδί του ήλιου.Αν δεν έχει ήλιο,καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα και ουρανό και ζεστή μέρα,δεν έχω ενέργεια να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα.Ίσως σου φανεί περίεργο αυτό.Απλά η διάθεση μου επηρεάζεται αρκετά από το καιρό.Άκουσε,αν θέλεις,αυτό το κομμάτι : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6aQEFzB3zQ .

Σε ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά πολύ για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσες ώστε να μου υποδείξεις/προτείνεις και να μου εξηγήσεις,με λίγα λόγια,έναν τρόπο ώστε να μη με “πνίγουν” οι σκέψεις μου.Θα ψαχτώ παραπάνω και στη συνέχεια θα προσπαθήσω να τον εφαρμόσω.Ίσως κάποια στιγμή από τώρα,σου γράψω αν και πόσο με βοήθησε τελικά.Επειδή ανέφερες τους ψυχολόγους,όπως έγραψα στο πρώτο μου ποστ,πήγα μια φορά,αλλά δε ξέρω,μου άφησε αρκετά αρνητική αίσθηση.Απλά δε μου έβγαινε καθόλου να μιλήσω για μένα και να ανοιχτώ σε έναν τελείως άγνωστο άνθρωπο που ήξερα οτι δε θα με καταλάβαινε πραγματικά και που κατά βάθος δεν τον άγγιζαν τα προβλήματα μου ή όλο αυτό που βιώνω πέρα από το να πάρει τα λεφτάκια του στο τέλος της ώρας.Τέλος πάντων,σαν παρένθεση αυτό και ίσως να μη συμφωνείς στο τρόπο που το βλέπω εγώ.Απλά μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση γιατί μετά την επίσκεψη μου από την ψυχολόγο,εγώ τουλάχιστον ένιωθα πιο έντονο το κενό μέσα μου.
Πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι που μου έστειλες.Χαμογέλασα κιόλας,φαντάσου.Δε τη γνωρίζω τη σειρά αλλά ίσως τη ξεκινήσω κάποια στιγμή.
Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις συμβουλές!

----------


## psy_spirit

Λοιπόν, ελπίζω σήμερα να δεις τον εαυτό σου σε πιο όμορφη και παραγωγική κατάσταση, στην Αθήνα μας έχει τρομερό καιρό! Οι σχέσεις μπορούν να αποδειχθούν πραγματικά δαιδαλώδεις, σε βαθμό και εγώ η ίδια να θέλω πολλές φορές να τα παρατήσω όλα και να απομακρυνθώ από τους πάντες. Όποτε γίνεται αυτό όμως, συνειδητοποιώ αργά ή γρήγορα το ότι να ζήσεις ως ερημήτης, γίνεται βαρετό και πολύ μοναχικό πολύ εύκολα... γι αυτό τώρα πια προσπαθώ πολύ να κρατάω τη πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους αρκετά ψηλά, ακόμα κι αν στο παρελθόν έχω προδωθεί από φίλους και φίλες, δήθεν κολλητές και γκόμενους. Έχει ένα ρίσκο η κάθε νέα σχέση που σχηματίζεις με τους γύρω σου, αλλά αν δε δοκιμάσεις, ρισκάρεις επίσης την απομόνωση και την απομάκρυνση από άτομα τα οποία πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για σένα. Μπορείς βέβαια να δεις τα πράγματα όπως τα βλέπουν πολλοί συνάνθρωποί μας, ότι τα πάντα έρχονται σε αντάλλαγμα με κάτι άλλο και ότι οι άνθρωποι σχηματίζουν σχέσεις από συμφέρον και μόνο, με σκοπό να πάρουν ή να ανταλλάξουν κάτι μαζί σου. Είναι μια θεωρία και αυτή! Προτιμώ να πιστεύω στη συμπόνοια και στη συμπάθεια (με την αγγλική έννοια του όρου sympathy, όπως ῾῾συμπάσχω᾽᾽) ως μια μεγάλη κινητήρια δύναμη στις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων.
Και για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα του καιρού, δεν είσαι καθόλου μόνη ή περίεργη εκεί, κάθε άλλο. Οι στατιστικές δείχνουν ότι σε περιοχές με χαμηλότερη ηλιοφάνεια το χρόνο σε σχέσει με άλλες πιο ηλιόλουστες, τα ποσοστά καταθλιπτικών διαταραχών και αυτοκτονιών είναι σημαντικά αυξημένα! Έχει να κάνει με το τρόπο που είμαστε φτιαγμένοι, ο ήλιος ενεργοποιεί ουσίες στο σώμα μας, όπως τη μελατονίνη, οι οποίες βοηθάνε στη καλή διάθεση και στην όλη παραγωγικότητα. 
Στο θέμα του ψυχολόγου είχα σταθεί ομολογουμένως τυχερή, με είχε αναλάβει μια αξιαγάπητη κοπέλα, ιδιαίτερη, οξυδερκής, με καταλάβαινε τόσο όμορφα, ένιωθα πολύ άνετα μαζί της! Μου άλλαξε ολόκληρη τη κοσμοθεωρία μου σε μερικές συνεδρίες. Μερικές φορές, αυτό που χρειάζεσαι, είναι ένα άτομο να σου δείξει ένα διαφορετικό τρόπο οπτικής της ζωής. Εκείνη με εισήγαγε στη γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία. Στο τέλος κάθε επίσκεψης ήμουν φανερά κουρασμένη ψυχικά και σωματικά καθώς έβγαζα πολλά ῾῾πράγματα῾῾ από μέσα μου (πολλές φορές έκλαιγα με λυγμούς) αλλά πάντα ένιωθα αναζωογονημένη την επόμενη μέρα και πως έκανα ένα ακόμα βηματάκι προς τα εμπρός. Δυστυχώς έπρεπε να μετακομίσω για να σπουδάσω στη πόλη και σιγά σιγά χαθήκαμε, παρόλο που μου πρότεινε να συνεχίσουμε τις συνεδρίες μέσω σκάιπ. 
Η σειρά είναι τρομερή, έχει πολλή φιλοσοφία και δράμα, αλλά και πολύ χιούμορ, αν και πολύ dark. Από τα 2 τραγούδια που μοιράστηκες μέχρι τώρα, καταλαμβαίνω ότι γέρνεις και συ σε λίγο πιο dark, goth ύφος γενικά! Genious band οι Dead Can Dance! Αυτό το καιρό έχω πάθει εμμονή με MGMT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtL5oMyBHPs !!!
Και εγώ χαμογέλασα όταν διάβασα ότι το βιντεάκι που σου δειξα σε έκανε να χαμογελάσεις! Καλό υπόλοιπο ημέρας και καλή δύναμη!  :Smile:

----------


## in the woods

Όντως σήμερα έχει ηλιόλουστη μέρα και αυτό με κρατάει σε μια σταθερή,ουδέτερη διάθεση.Κοίτα,θεωρώ οτι η μοναχικότητα και η απομόνωση χρειάζονται για ορισμένα χρονικά διαστήματα.Τουλάχιστον εγώ μέσα εκεί μπορώ να βρω τον εαυτό μου,να ταξιδέψω και να δραπετεύσω με τη φαντασία μου,να ασχοληθώ με θέματα που με γοητεύουν κ.ά.Από την άλλη είναι στιγμές που η μοναξιά -και όχι η μοναχικότητα- με καταβάλλει και τότε είναι που ζητάω την επικοινωνία με τους ανθρώπους,την αληθινή,ουσιαστική επικοινωνία όμως.Απλά πιστεύω οτι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν ενδιαφέρονται να χτίσουν κάτι αληθινό και οτι υπάρχουν απλά επιφανειακές,ψεύτικες,εφήμ ερες σχέσεις.Δε φοβάμαι ιδιαίτερα οτι οι άνθρωποι κάνουν μόνο ιδιοτελείς σχέσεις ή όποιες σχέσεις κάνουν είναι από συμφέρον και μόνο.Απλά πιστεύω οτι δεν επενδύουν πάνω σε αυτές και απλά οι σχέσεις με τους συνανθρώπους γίνονται με σκοπό να καλύψουν το κενό της ύπαρξης τους ή να περάσουν καλά/να διασκεδάσουν/να περάσει η ώρα τους ευχάριστα (συζητώντας για ανούσια/αδιάφορα θέματα τις περισσότερες φορές) ή να γίνουν αποδεκτοί στα πλαίσια της κοινωνίας.Αυτό που έγραψες "πιστεύω στη συμπόνοια και στη συμπάθεια ως μια μεγάλη κινητήρια δύναμη στις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων" δε το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ,να σου πω την αλήθεια.Δε πιστεύω οτι η φύση του ανθρώπου είναι τόσο καλοπροαίρετη,αλλά είναι σίγουρα ελπιδοφόρο,μου φέρνει στο μυαλό κάτι ονειρικό.Στην επόμενη παράγραφο που αναφέρεσαι στη ψυχολόγο,παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον όσα γράφεις και ήθελα να σου κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις (αν θέλεις,μου απαντάς).Δηλαδή η ψυχολόγος σε βοήθησε να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου? Μου γράφεις οτι άλλαξε τη κοσμοθεωρία σου.Γίνεται να μου το αναλύσεις λίγο παραπάνω αυτό? Επίσης,μου λες οτι έβγαζες πολλά πράγματα από μέσα σου.Δε σε επηρέαζε αρνητικά που ουσιαστικά ένας άγνωστος άνθρωπος μπορούσε να δει μέσα σου και να γνωρίζει για εσένα πτυχές του εαυτού σου που ίσως να μην ήθελες να τις μοιραστείς με κανέναν? Αντίθετα,σε βοηθούσε αυτό? Ξέρω,απανωτές οι ερωτήσεις.Ελπίζω να μη σε κούρασα ή πίεσα,απλά θέλω λίγο να σχηματίσω μια πιο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα.
Θα τη κατεβάσω τη σειρά και θα αρχίσω να τη βλέπω.Όταν δω μερικά επεισόδια,θα σου πω εντυπώσεις!Με τη μουσική ασχολούμαι πολύ γενικά και όντως έπεσες μέσα.Ακούω από post- punk,darkwave,gothic rock,neofolk μέχρι black metal,doom metal,rock κ.ά.Γενικά σκοτεινά,ακραία,ατμοσφαιρι κά,μελαγχολικά ακούσματα.Άκου λίγο αυτό το κομμάτι και δες και το βίντεο,αν δε βαριέσαι : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPw7nlluRdc .Από τις πολύ πολύ αγαπημένες μου μπάντες.

Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλημέρα! Πράγματι οι συνεδρίες μας μου έχουν μείνει αξέχαστες, διότι μέσα από αυτές μπόρεσα να ξεδιαλύνω το τρόπο σκέψης μου, τα γνωσιακά λάθη που κάνω και πως να ανακατευθύνω τις σκέψεις μου. Μου έδειξε ότι δεν είναι όλα άσπρο - μαύρο, ότι υπάρχει διαφορετική οπτική στα πράγματα και πως εσύ ορίζεις πως θα αντιλαμβάνεσαι το κόσμο. Ύστερα, με βοήθησε να καταλάβω πώς μερικές αναμνήσεις και κύριες αντιλήψεις μπορούν να θαφτούν μέσα σου και να σε κυριεύουν ακόμα και αν ο ῾῾πόνος῾῾ τους έχει περάσει προ πολλού. 
῾῾Δε σε επηρέαζε αρνητικά .... Αντίθετα,σε βοηθούσε αυτό?῾῾ρωτάς. Μα πώς είναι δυνατόν, ένας επιστήμονας, μια ψυχοθεραπεύτρια, να κάνει αυτό για το οποίο τη πληρώνεις και που τόσο πολύ φαίνεται να την ενδιαφέρει να σε βοηθήσει, αν δεν σπάσεις τους τοίχους που έχεις φτιάξει και δεν την αφήσεις να μπει μέσα; Μου μοιάζει σαν σπατάλη χρημάτων και χρόνου. Διακρίνω ένα φόβο προς την ευαλωτότητα στην ερώτησή σου. Σε αυτό, έχω να πώ ότι οι τοίχοι που έχουμε σηκώσει επειδή έχουμε πληγωθεί στο παρελθόν, πολλές φορές φιλτράρουνε και ανθρώπους άξιους και τους αφήνουν απέξω. Αυτό είναι κακό δικό σου. Δεν σε συμφέρει να συνεχίσεις να κρατάς άμυνες σε άτομα που φαίρονται καλόβουλα και καλοπροαίρετα, απλά και μόνο επειδή κάποιος σε πλήγωσε στο παρελθόν. Δεν κερδίζεις κάτι έτσι, μόνο χάνεις. Διατηρείς μια εξωγήινη απόσταση, έναν φόβο. Ξέρω ποια άτομα με έχουν πληγώσει στο παρελθόν και προσπαθώ μέσα μου να τα συγχορώ, για εμένα, όχι για εκείνα. Καλά, συγκεκριμένα για τη ψυχολόγο, δε το συζητώ! Η κοπέλα θέλει απλά να κάνει τη δουλειά της, μήπως θα χρησιμοποιήσει τη γνώση του εαυτού σου που της δίνεις για να σε καταστρέψει; Υπάρχουνε και αδιάφοροι τύποι, ακόμα και χλευαστικοί στο επάγγελμά τους, συμφωνώ. Δεν ανέφερα τη 2η περίπτωση ψυχολόγου που μου έτυχε. Η κοπέλα μια χαρά, απλά φαινόταν ότι δεν νοιαζόταν τόσο, πολύ τυπική και δεν μου έβγαζε το ίδιο συναίσθημα που μου βγαζε η πρώτη. Δύσκολα κολλάς με ανθρώπους, βλέπεις ο άλλος τι σου βγάζει και ανάλογα πράττεις. Με τη 2η έκατσα 2 μήνες μήπως καλυτερεύσει και έφυγα, ευτυχώς δεν έχασα και τα λεφτά μου, ήταν υποστήριξη φοιτητών. 
Η μοναχικότητα είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι για μένα. Λίγες μέρες να απομονωθώ, συνηθίζω πολύ τη δικιά μου συντροφιά, έχω εδώ τη κιθαρίτσα μου, τις μουσικούλες μου, τις σειρές μου, τα βιβλία μου, το φαγητό μου! Να, τώρα με την εξεταστική, έχω να βγώ απ το σπίτι κανα 4ήμερο! Μπορεί σήμερα να σπάσω τη ρουτίνα, αλλά δε ξέρω, έχω ακόμα πολλή ύλη να βγάλω. 
Ασχολούμαι και γώ πολύ με τη μουρική, είναι μεγάλη μου αγάπη. Ε ντάξει, straight gothίλα το κομμάτι, αυτό ήθελα να σου στείλω αρχικά, αλλά ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα το ήξερες (και ναι, έπεσα μέσα!). Ακούω και απ᾽ τα είδη που αναφέρεις, το τελευταίο καιρό γέρνω περισσότερο σε χιπστερo-indie, psychedelic ήχους (βλέπε Tame Impala, MGMT, Mac Demarco κλπ) γενικά μ᾽αρέσει τρελά η ροκ μουσική. Λες να είναι κοινό όλων των ψυχολογικά διαταραγμένων ατόμων;

*BTW την εικόνα που είχες επισημάνει στο 1ο σου ποστ, που την ανέφερες ως η πτώση του ανθρώπου, προσπαθώ να τη βρώ στο νετ και δε τη βρίσκω. Τίνος συγκροτήματος album cover είναι;

----------


## in the woods

Καλησπέρα.

Προσωπικά τρομάζω μόνο στην ιδέα οτι η οποιαδήποτε ψυχολόγος θα άλλαζε εμένα και το τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνομαι τα πράγματα και τη ζωή.Βασικά,δε πιστεύω οτι θα μπορούσε να καταλάβει την οπτική μου ή το σκοτάδι που έχω μέσα μου (ούτε θα ήθελα να το γνωρίσει να σου πω την αλήθεια), το οποίο σε μεγάλο βαθμό καθορίζει το ποια είμαι και ποιες είναι οι επιλογές μου.Απλά θεωρώ οτι οι ψυχολόγοι βάζουν τους ανθρώπους σε καλούπια και αν κάποιος αποκλίνει λίγο από τον και καλά “φυσιολογικό/νορμάλ” άνθρωπο πάντα σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα και στα πλαίσια της κοινωνίας,θεωρείται ελλατωματικός ή αυτό που μου έγραψες “ψυχολογικά διαταραγμένος”.Δε θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ψυχολογικά διαταραγμένο.Έχω ψυχολογικά,υπαρξιακά,ανασφ άλειες,φοβίες,κόμπλεξ,αλλά δε θεωρώ οτι κάτι δε πάει καλά με εμένα ή οτι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα σε σχέση με άλλους ανθρώπους.Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά,μου είχε πει οτι εκείνη θα με βοηθούσε να γίνω πιο δεκτική απέναντι στους ανθρώπους,να τους εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο,να ανοίγομαι πιο εύκολα και τέτοια.Ξέρεις,δεν είναι οτι είμαι αντικοινωνική ή κάτι,σίγουρα είμαι ντροπαλή και εσωστρεφής και δύσκολα εμπιστεύομαι ανθρώπους,αλλά θα αφήσω να με γνωρίσουν μόνο εκείνοι οι άνθρωποι που πραγματικά πιστεύω οτι η επικοινωνία μαζί τους έχει να μου δώσει κάτι ουσιαστικό,να με βελτιώσει σαν άνθρωπο,σαν προσωπικότητα,να έχω μια σχέση αλληλεπίδρασης με αυτούς.Βέβαια,ζητώντας κάτι τέτοιο,έχω γίνει αρκετά απροσέγγιστη και απλησίαστη από το περίγυρο μου.Σχετικά με αυτό που μου γράφεις οτι προσπαθείς να συγχωρείς μέσα σου όσα άτομα σε έχουν πληγώσει στο παρελθόν,προσωπικά δε το κάνω.Όταν ο θυμός και το προσωρινό μίσος καταλαγιάζουν μέσα μου,άλλες φορές μου μένει πόνος,άλλες ένα πικρό συναίσθημα και άλλες απλά απάθεια/αδιαφορία.Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω,αλλά αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτη,δε χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις.Εσύ μόνη σου αποφάσισες να πας σε ψυχολόγο ή η οικογένεια σου σε παρότρυνε για κάτι τέτοιο? 

Παίζεις κιθάρα? Κλασική ή ηλεκτρική? Αν και περισσότερο,με κλασική κιθάρα θα σε συνδύαζα,δε ξέρω γιατί.Έχει καιρό που ασχολείσαι? Εγώ,δεν έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμα διάβασμα για την εξεταστική,αν και θα έπρεπε.Πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση κάποια στιγμή.Πέρυσι,μπορεί να έκανα και ένα μήνα για να βγω από το σπίτι!Πέρα από τη σχολή,που πήγαινα πού και πού.Πάντως,ήθελα να σου πω οτι το βίντεο από το κομμάτι των MGMT που μου έστειλες,έχει ωραία αισθητική.Ψυχεδέλεια,ε? Ωραία πράγματα και καταστάσεις! Άκου αυτό το κομμάτι : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xui3sWxT-6k Λοιπόν το εξώφυλλο που είχα προσθέσει στο ποστ μου είναι από τους Deathspell Omega.Συγκεκριμένα είναι το cover art του δίσκου τους "Fas – Ite, Maledicti, in Ignem Aeternum".Αντι-κοσμικό,θεϊστικό μπλακ μέταλ.Να,πάρε μια γεύση: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pUhBEomgFU .Απίστευτο κομμάτι με εκκλησιαστική ατμόσφαιρα.Βέβαια αυτή η μουσική,για μένα,ακούγεται με ανάλογη ατμόσφαιρα και νυχτερινές ώρες.Ελπίζω να μη σε έπρηξα με τα κομμάτια.

----------


## savatage

Oι in the woods παιζουν τον Απριλιο στη Θεσσαλονικη. Κανονιστε να πατε με την psy spirit

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλημέρα! Βλέπω πως μερικά απ τα λεγόμενά μου έχουν παρεξηγηθεί και άλλα χρήζουν περαιτέρω εξήγησης. Να αρχίσω λοιπόν, λέγοντας ότι δουλειά ενός ψυχολόγου, συγκεκριμένα ενός καλού ψυχολόγου, γιατί υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις, δεν είναι να σου αλλάξει τη προσωπικότητα και τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που σε κάνουν εσένα, αλλά στο τομέα της ζωής σου που εσύ βρίσκεις δυσλειτουργίες και δε μπορείς πλέον να ζήσεις καλά, νιώθεις ένα αγκαθάκι μέσα σου, να σε βοηθήσει προτείνοντάς σου τρόπους αντιμετώπισης και προσφέροντάς σου εναλλακτικό τρόπο σκέψης. Από κει και πέρα, υπάρχουνε περιπτώσεις που δε δείχνουν κανένα ενδιαφέρον για τα προβλήματά σου και σε αντιμετωπίζουν ως ένα στατιστικό στοιχείο, μη βοηθώντας ουσιαστικά στη καλυτέρευσή σου; Υπάρχουνε ψυχίατροι που μόλις ένα παιδάκι δείξει τη παραμικρή δυσκολία στο μάθημα του γράφουνε αμέσως συνταγή για ADHD; Ρητορικές ερωτήσεις, η απάντηση είναι προφανής, σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι, είναι να πέσεις σε ένα ψυχοθεραπευτή που σε καταλαμβαίνει και πραγματικά δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για τη περίπτωσή σου. 
Βέβαια, όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουνε, με τη προϋπόθεση ότι όντως έχεις ένα πρόβλημα και θες να βοηθηθείς. Από τα λεγόμενά σου στο τελευταίο ποστ, διακρίνω μια αντίφαση. Ναι μεν λες πως είσαι άνετη με τον εαυτό σου και νιώθεις καλά με το τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις τη ζωή, αλλά επίσης στη συνέχεια τον χρεώνεις με κόμπλεξ, τις ανασφάλειες, φοβίες. Λοιπόν, όλοι οι άνθρωποι τα παρουσιάζουν αυτά στη ζωή τους, αργά ή γρήγορα με τον ένα τρόπο ή τον άλλον. *Εφόσον* αυτά τα ῾῾κακἀ῾῾ γίνουν η αιτία που δυσλειτουργείς και ζητήσεις βοήθεια απ το ψυχολόγο, *τότε* χρέος του είναι να σε βοηθήσει. Και τότε μόνο, μπορεί να σε διαγνώσει με μια διαταραχή αν υπάρχει, κάτι το οποίο εγώ προσωπικά δε το παίρνω με αρνητική χροιά. Γενικά νομίζω πως η κοινωνία πια έχει αποβάλλει πολλά απ τα στερεότυπα που διατηρούσε για τους ψυχικά ασθενείς. 
Εγώ πάντως, όπως πολλά άτομα που ζητούνε βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό, δεν θα ήθελα να πάω, να του αναλύσω τις φοβίες μου και τα συμπλέγματά μου και αντί να προσπαθήσει καν να με βοηθήσει, να αρχίζει να μου λέει για το σκοτάδι που έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας και το ότι είναι μέρος μου. Αυτά τα ξέρω. Το θέμα είναι από κει και πέρα τι κάνεις. Εσύ, απ ότι έχω καταλάβει, βοηθιέσαι με το να βυθίζεσαι μέσα του, είναι ένας τρόπος αυτός. Αν είναι έτσι όμως, τί σε οδήγησε στο ψυχολόγο από την αρχή; Ενδιαφέρομαι πραγματικά να μάθω. Προσωπικά, αυτό που με οδήγησε να απευθυνθώ ήταν η κοινωνική φοβία που είχα αναπτύξει με τα χρόνια, λόγω πολλών συνθηκών, η οποία είχε χειροτερεύσει φανερά με το άγχος των πανελληνίων + την εφηβεία. Η απόφαση ήταν αποκλειστικά δική μου και οι γονείς μου δέχτηκαν να με βοηθήσουν, παρόλο που εκείνοι δεν διέκριναν τίποτα στραβό με μένα.
Υπάρχει μια ποιητική πλευρά της μελαγχολίας, σίγουρα. Έχει τη γοητεία του το να ακούς ένα λυπητερό τραγούδι, όπως εκείνο που μοιράστηκες στο πρώτο ποστ, ή να αγναντεύεις λεπτά αμέτρητα μια σκοτεινή εικόνα, όπως εκείνου του αλμπουμ καβερ του συγκροτήματος και να σκέφτεσαι τη πλευρά της ζωής εκείνη, που είναι τόσο αληθινή όπως η φωτεινή πλευρά. Άλλο αυτό όμως, και άλλο το κενό που ζεις κάποιος όντας πραγματικά καταθλιπτικός, αγχωμένος, ψυχικά ασθενής, δυσλειτουργικός στη ζωή του, άχρωμος, που *θέλει* να δραπετεύσει αλλά δυσκολεύεται μόνος του. Είναι συνηθισμένος στις μέρες μας ο φετιχισμός των ψυχικών αρρώστιων, δυστυχώς, και με βρίσκει εναντίον του, αν και ορισμένες φορές πέφτω και γώ στη παγίδα αυτή. Φυσικά, ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό,τι θέλει, χωρίς να θέλω να κατηγορήσω εσένα για κάτι τέτοιο.

Παίζω κιθάρα απ τα 16 μου, φάση κομπανία και συγχορδίες, μη φανταστείς κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Πήγα 1 χρόνο ωδείο, αλλά σταμάτησα και πλέον έχω κάτι βιβλιαράκια αλλά και το ίντερνετ για να βοηθιέμαι. Η ῾῾κιθαρίτσα῾῾που ανέφερα στο πόστ μου, είναι μια ηλεκτρική! Τη χώνω στον ενισχυτή και ξαφνικά όλα είναι όμορφα πάλι στο κόσμο.  :Smile:  
Πώς πήγε η έρευνα για τις γνωσιακές συμπεριφορ. τεχνικές; Σε βοηθάνε καθόλου; Μην απολογείσαι για τα τραγούδια, το να ανακαλύπτω νέα μουσική και μάλιστα ψαγμένη και ῾῾καλή῾῾, όπως αυτή που μου προτείνεις, μου είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα όμορφο! Έχω τρέλα με τη μουσική, με συντροφεύει από έφηβη. Η εκκλησιαστική ατμόσφαιρα του τελευταίου συνοδεύεται με σατανιστικούς στίχους βλέπω... Πολύ ιδιαίτερο συγκρότημα και με το ιδιαίτερο, εννοώ ότι δε θα έβαζα τα ακουστικά μου να το ακούσω, αν και με ανάλογη ατμόσφαιρα όπως λες, θα το άκουγα ευχάριστα. Ο Roky είναι τρομερός, δε τίθεται θέμα! Πιο γκοθ, λιγότερο μπλακ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwYJYl5GUQ . Και κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFUzvbkEvRk πολύ ατμοσφαιρικό, σχεδόν ονειρική ηλεκτρονική μουσική, πραγματικά αποπνέει τρελό συναίσθημα. Είναι αστείο πάντως που πάντα κλείνουμε με μουσική τα πόστ μας. Διακρίνω ένα μοτίβο!

----------


## psy_spirit

> Oι in the woods παιζουν τον Απριλιο στη Θεσσαλονικη. Κανονιστε να πατε με την psy spirit


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Έχουμε κανονίσει ήδη και θα πάμε, έλα και σύ, savatage! Δε βολεύει Θεσσαλονίκη όμως..! Τι θα ᾽λεγες για Αθήνα; Έρχονται στο Κύτταρο. 

in the woods, τυχαίο το username;

----------


## in the woods

Το τελευταίο μισό χρόνο η ζωή μου έχει έρθει άνω κάτω.Από το καλοκαίρι και μετά έγιναν απανωτά κάποια πράγματα και βίωσα αρνητικές καταστάσεις που ούτε καν τις περίμενα ή τις είχα φανταστεί.Είδα το κόσμο μου,τη ζωή μου να καταρρέει σταδιακά.Δε μπορούσα και μάλλον ακόμη δε μπορώ να το δεχτώ.Όλα μέσα μου έχουν ρημαχτεί.Λένε,πως όταν κάτι δε σου κάνει καλό,να απομακρύνεσαι από αυτό.Εγώ,όμως,πείσμα στο πείσμα γιατί πίστευα και ήλπιζα πως όλο αυτό που βίωνα θα περνούσε αργά ή γρήγορα.Αλλά τελικά δε κατάφερα τίποτα άλλο,από το να παρατείνω μια κατάσταση που όλο και περισσότερο κούραζε το μυαλό μου.Πλέον δε ξέρω τι θέλω και αν θέλω κάτι.Όπως έχω γράψει σε προηγούμενο ποστ,αισθάνομαι τελείως χαμένη.Πάντως δεν είχα πάντα κόμπλεξ και ανασφάλειες.Αυτούς τους μήνες εμφανίστηκαν,αλλά το πώς δε θέλω να το συζητήσω δημόσια.Είμαι σε περίεργη κατάσταση γενικά.Έχω ηρεμήσει σε σχέση με τους προηγούμενους μήνες,αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω βρει τον εαυτό μου πλήρως και τη δύναμη να σταθώ στα πόδια μου.Η μητέρα μου ήταν και είναι δίπλα μου σε όλο αυτό που βιώνω,αλλά επειδή έβλεπε οτι δε μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ,μου πρότεινε αρκετές φορές τον ψυχολόγο.Ώσπου μια μέρα το πήρα απόφαση να δώσω μια ευκαιρία σε κάτι τέτοιο,μήπως και ελάφρυνε το φορτίο μέσα μου.Αλλά αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια.Τέλος πάντων,πλέον λέω στον εαυτό μου πως μόνη μου πρέπει να τα καταφέρω.Όσο μπορώ.Ωρίστε και ένα κομμάτι στο κλίμα της παραγράφου! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGjNrUw2_is 
Οκ,κατάλαβα ποια είναι η δουλειά της κάθε ψυχολόγου,απλά όπως λένε και οι άγγλοι "it’s not my cup of tea".

Τους type o negative τους γνωρίζω,αλλά δε μπορώ να πω οτι με έχει απορροφήσει η μουσική τους.Το δεύτερο κομμάτι που μου έστειλες,μου έφερε για κάποιο λόγο στο μυαλό τη θάλασσα.Όσο το άκουγα,ταξίδευα νοερά με το μυαλό μου σε μια ερημική παραλία μια καλοκαιρινή,ηλιόλουστη μέρα.Πολύ όμορφο κομμάτι και συμφωνώ σε αυτό που γράφεις "ονειρική ηλεκτρονική μουσική".Θα το ακούσω σίγουρα πολλές φορές.Ξεκίνησα και τη σειρά!Έχω δει τα 5 πρώτα επεισόδια.Με κάνει να γελάω,οπότε μόνο για αυτό σε ευχαριστώ που μου τη πρότεινες.
Το username όντως το εμπνεύστηκα από το συγκρότημα.Απλά το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω κολλήσει πάλι με το omnio.Εεε ναι,εδώ θα απογοητεύσω λίγο και θα φανώ λίγο ξενέρωτη,αλλά δε θεωρώ οτι η μουσική των in the woods είναι για live.Ειδικά το heart of the ages και το omnio θεωρώ οτι είναι προσωπικοί δίσκοι,δίσκοι δωματίου.Ένα live τους πιστεύω οτι θα τους απομυθοποιούσε στο μυαλό μου.Η μουσική τους θα έχανε από το μεγαλείο της.Προτιμώ να τους συνδυάζω με απέραντα χιονισμένα δάση της Νορβηγίας και με ονειρικά,μαγευτικά τοπία.Να,κάπως έτσι : 



Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλά, έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα να αλλαξοπιστήσεις, η συναυλία είναι σε 3 μήνες! Πέρα απ τη πλάκα, το συγκρότημα τώρα το ανακαλύπτω, γενικά φέτος πάντως πάμε καλά από ροκ συναυλίες! Έρχονται και οι Iced Earth Θεσσαλονίκη... Ντάξει! <3 Οι type0- είναι απ τα πιο αγαπημένα μου συγκροτήματα, κρίμα που δε θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τους δώ λάιβ (ο τραγουδιστής τους έχει πεθάνει). Το 2ο τραγούσι εμένα μου φέρνει στο μυαλό πτήση, σκοτεινούς μπλε ουρανούς, αόριστη ονειροπώληση. Αναφορικά, έχω λιώσει στο repeat το Here's to Misery! Τόσο απλοικά μελωδικό και όμορφο! Σε κάνει να γελάς η σειρά ε... απόλαυσέ το γέλιο τώρα, γιατί μετά είναι άλλη φάση! Αλλά αξίζει πολύ. 
Και για να περάσω στα πιο σοβαρά. Με λυπεί ιδιαίτερα η σκέψη ότι τόσα νέα παιδιά βασανίζονται από τόσο νωρίς με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Παλιά ήμουν ανίδεη του πόσου πολλοί είμαστε, τώρα τελευταία όμως συνειδητοποιώ ότι δυστυχώς όλοι στραβάμε κάποιο σταυρό. Και είναι κρίμα. Μερικά πράγματα που συμβαίνουν σε μένα εδώ και 2 χρόνια, με έχουν κάνει το τελευταίο καιρό να περιμένω σε ένα θαύμα. Αργά το βράδυ όταν κοιμάμαι, το μυαλό μου λίγο πριν σβήσει στο υποσεινήδητο, αναζητάει το Θεό, προσεύχεται, κάτι που θεωρώ ανούσιο και επιδεικνύει μόνο το πόσο αδύναμη νιώθω. Έχω ένα αίσθημα απελπισίας. Κρίμα που έπεσες σε λάθος άνθρωπο, όπως εγώ στη 2η μου ψυχολόγο. Δύσκολα να βρεις κάποιον να ταιριάζετε κ να σε καταλαβαίνει. 
Τα βράδια πώς κοιμάσαι; Συνεχίζεις να παίρνεις ζάναξ και να κάνεις κατάχρηση αλκοολ; Συχνότερα από παλιά, αυτό το καιρό σκέφτομαι και γώ να επισκευθώ κάποιον γιατρό να μου γράψει κάνα φάρμακο για το άγχος, τη κατάθλιψη... έχω μία φίλη που την έχουν παστώσει στις χημείες και είναι συνέχεια με ένα χαμόγελο τεράστιο. Θα θελα και γώ να μουν έτσι. Να ξυπνάω το πρωί, να παίρνω ένα μαγικό χαπάκι και να μη με νοιάζει τίποτα.. να μη χρειάζεταινα παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου, το μυαλό μου, το δυσλειτουργικό σκεπτικό μου. Ανώριμο που το παραδέχομαι. Συγνώμη αν φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα διεισδυτικές οι ερωτήσεις μου και αν είναι έτσι, ας μη τις απαντήσεις, αλλά ρωτώ μονάχα από ενδιαφέρον και για αξιολόγηση της κατάστασης. Όπως έχω προαναφέρει, βλέπω πολλά κομμάτια προσωπικά μου στα δικά σου πόστ και λανθασμένα ή όχι, κάνω αυτή τη σύνδεση. 
Είναι όμορφο που η μητέρα σου σε υποστηρίζει. Χωρίς να θέλω να επεκταθώ πάρα πολύ, δεν στέκομαι τόσο τυχερή σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Όταν ο άλλος δεν είναι ψύχραιμος και ήρεμος, κάπως δυσκολεύεσαι να του εκμυστηρευτείς πράγματα. Ειδικά όταν ξέρεις ότι θα κριθείς. Είναι όμως επίσης πολύ πολύ άσχημο, να συμπυκνύεις όλες σου τις ελπίδες και όλη σου την αγάπη σε ένα και μόνο άτομο, να εξαρτάσαι από εκείνο, κάτι για το οποίο είμαι ένοχη, για πολλά πολλά χρόνια. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg Αυτό με έκανε χαρούμενη σήμερα το πρωί. Μου έφερε αναμνήσεις παλιές, με χαμένους ανθρώπους, σε ανοιξιάτικα λιβάδια που πρωτογνώριζα. Μου φαίνεται πραγματικά σαν να χουν περάσει αιώνες από τότε. Τότε που νόμιζα ότι είχα προβλήματα... μα, το ίδιο δεν είναι και τώρα; Και έχω μια αίσθηση ότι πάντα έτσι θα είναι. 
Όπως πάντα, εύχομαι να χεις μια καλή μέρα, in the woods. Και όλοι όσοι παρακολουθούν το θρέντ.

----------


## savatage

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Έχουμε κανονίσει ήδη και θα πάμε, έλα και σύ, savatage! Δε βολεύει Θεσσαλονίκη όμως..! Τι θα ᾽λεγες για Αθήνα; Έρχονται στο Κύτταρο. 
> 
> in the woods, τυχαίο το username;


Βρε psy με τον πονο μου παιζεις? :P Μενω πολυ μακρια και απο Αθηνα και απο Θεσσαλονικη. Ερχεται και η αγαπημενη μου μπαντα το Μαρτιο και δε βλεπω να καταφερνω να τους δω ενω το περιμενω χρονια.. Τεσπα, ποτε δεν ξερεις. Αν γινει κανενα θαυμα και μπορεσω να κατεβω Αθηνα, θα σου πω!

----------


## psy_spirit

Ευκαιρία να αλλάξεις περιστάσεις! Να κατεβείς Αθήνα, δε χάλασε ο κόσμος για λίγες μέρες! Οι συναυλίες είναι εμπειρίες ζωής, θα ακούς μετά τα τραγούδια των συγκροτημάτων που είδες και θα έχουν άλλη γλύκα. Είδα ένα απ τα αγαπημένα μου συγκροτήματα το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, δε θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ, η εμπειρία ήταν αλλοκοσμική. Προσπαθώ και πηγαίνω σε όσες πιο πολλές γίνεται, πραγματικά αξίζει. Καλά είναι και το συγκρότημα, όντως οι in the woods δε λένε τόσο για λάιβ.

----------


## savatage

> Ευκαιρία να αλλάξεις περιστάσεις! Να κατεβείς Αθήνα, δε χάλασε ο κόσμος για λίγες μέρες! Οι συναυλίες είναι εμπειρίες ζωής, θα ακούς μετά τα τραγούδια των συγκροτημάτων που είδες και θα έχουν άλλη γλύκα. Είδα ένα απ τα αγαπημένα μου συγκροτήματα το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, δε θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ, η εμπειρία ήταν αλλοκοσμική. Προσπαθώ και πηγαίνω σε όσες πιο πολλές γίνεται, πραγματικά αξίζει. Καλά είναι και το συγκρότημα, όντως οι in the woods δε λένε τόσο για λάιβ.


Εδινα το παρων πολυ συχνα οσα χρονια εμενα σε μεγαλη πολη, τωρα ειμαι μακρια και ειναι δυσκολα.. Αλλα ναι, οι συναυλιες ειναι φανταστικες εμπειριες, εχω να θυμαμαι υπεροχες στιγμες.

----------


## in the woods

Καλημέρα.

Μπα,δε νομίζω να αλλάξω γνώμη.Ούτως ή άλλως εκείνη τη βδομάδα θα είμαι στο εξωτερικό,Γερμανία για την ακρίβεια,με τη σχολή.Είναι το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό και έχω ενθουσιαστεί λίγο με αυτό γιατί έχω μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τη Γερμανία.Με αφορμή αυτό,ήθελα να σου προτείνω μια γερμανική ταινία,η οποία είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου.Αφυπνιστική ταινία,δημιουργεί προβληματισμούς.Εμένα με είχε "ταρακουνήσει" τη πρώτη φορά που την είχα δει.Λέγεται Der Todesking( = Ο βασιλιάς του Θανάτου).Αν θέλεις,δες τη κάποια στιγμή.Δεν ακούω και πολύ heavy metal,τύπου iced earth,iron maiden και τέτοια, προτιμώ πιο ατμοσφαιρικά πράγματα,για αυτό έχω και μια κλίση προς το black metal.Χμμ,αν σου άρεσε το κομμάτι των of the wand and the moon,έχω να σου προτείνω και αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs-X7t9r7tU Πρωτεργάτες του νεοφόλκ κινήματος.Μου αρέσουν πολύ οι στίχοι από το κομμάτι που σου στέλνω.Αλήθεια,εσύ έχεις κάνει κάποιο ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό?

Απλά βρίσκομαι σε μια δύσκολη,περίεργη περίοδο.Ο θυμός,η απόγνωση,η απελπισία,η παράνοια της κατάστασης που βίωσα εξασθενούν σιγά σιγά και η θλίψη μου έχει περάσει σε άλλο στάδιο,πιο ομαλό.Γενικά,εχω παρατηρήσει οτι όλο αυτό το καιρό η θλίψη μου έχει πάρει πολλές μορφές και εγώ η ίδια την αντιμετωπίζω διαφορετικά.Τώρα είμαι στο στάδιο που είμαι απαθής,ανέκφραστη,παγωμένη .Υπάρχουν όμως στιγμές που νιώθω καλά και είμαι ήρεμη και αυτό σίγουρα είναι ένα θετικό.Με αφορμή αυτό που μου έγραψες οτι τα βράδια προσεύχεσαι και αναζητάς το Θεό,μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το κάνεις.Προσωπικά,έχω πολλά χρόνια να προσευχηθώ και να επικαλεστώ το Θεό.Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει θεός ή όχι,τείνω προς τον αγνωστικισμό μάλλον.Και άμα το πάμε στο θέμα θρησκεία,θεωρώ αρκετά γελοία τη θρησκεία μας και τα όσα πρεσβεύει,δε πιστεύω στη θρησκεία μας και στους "καλούς" χριστιανούς.Τέλος πάντων,άλλα θέματα αυτά.Ελπίζω πάντως να βρεις το τρόπο να απαλύνεις λίγο μέσα σου όλο αυτό που νιώθεις.Ούτως ή άλλως η ζωή ένας συνεχής αγώνας είναι και μου φαίνεσαι για άνθρωπος που δε το βάζει κάτω.Το έχω περιορίσει το αλκοολ.Πίνω βέβαια κάθε βράδυ είτε μια μπύρα είτε ένα ποτήρι κρασί,περισσότερο για να με χαλαρώνουν δηλαδή.Αλλά έχει μέρες που έχω σταματήσει να συνδυάζω ποτά και να πίνω από το απόγευμα.Xanax,έχω να πάρω από το βράδυ που έγραψα το πρώτο μου ποστ εδώ.Έχω θέμα,όμως,με τον ύπνο.Πριν 2 μήνες περίπου,κοιμόμουν μόνο 2-3 ώρες κάθε βράδυ και αυτό γινόταν για αρκετό διάστημα με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορούσα να αποδώσω σε τίποτα,αισθανόμουν συνέχεια το κεφάλι μου "βαρύ",μουδιασμένο.Τώρα και αυτές οι τρελές αυπνίες έχουν περάσει ευτυχώς,αλλά ακόμη υπάρχουν μερικά βράδια,που μπορεί να έχει ξημερώσει και εγώ να είμαι ακόμα ξύπνια.Θέλεις λίγο να μου εξηγήσεις και να μου αναλύσεις αυτό που γράφεις εδώ : "Είναι όμως επίσης πολύ πολύ άσχημο, να συμπυκνύεις όλες σου τις ελπίδες και όλη σου την αγάπη σε ένα και μόνο άτομο, να εξαρτάσαι από εκείνο, κάτι για το οποίο είμαι ένοχη, για πολλά πολλά χρόνια." ?

Ίδιο στυλ με το κομμάτι που μου έστειλες : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTSUwIZdMk Σήμερα μου έστειλε ένας γνωστός μου και χάρηκα γιατί θα πάμε να λιώσουμε σε ένα στέκι με πανκ μουσική και μπύρες!

----------


## Xfactor

επειδή βαριέμαι να διαβασω όλα αυτά τα "σεντονια" σε καποιον ειδικο εχεις απευθυνθει? από ότι γραφεις εχεις κοινωνικη φοβια με αγχωδεις διαταραχες...αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται με αγωγη δουλεια ειδικου και θεληση

----------


## in the woods

Ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω psy_spirit.Αφού μου λες οτι η πρώτη ψυχολόγος σε βοηθούσε πολύ,γιατί δε σκέφτεσαι να ξεκινήσεις πάλι τις συνεδρίες μαζί της όπως σου είχε προτείνει μέσα από skype από το να πας σε γιατρό να σου γράψει φάρμακα? Δεν είναι μια καλύτερη εναλλακτική?

----------


## in the woods

psy_spirit,ήθελα να σου στείλω αυτό το υπέροχα λυρικό κομμάτι: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZCs1XZ2sHo Εμένα με ηρεμεί,αυτό ακούω τώρα.Πώς είσαι σήμερα? Χθες είδα το 7ο επεισόδιο από τη σειρά και μου άρεσαν πολύ ορισμένοι διάλογοι,ταυτίστηκα με κάποια λόγια και καταστάσεις που βίωναν οι χαρακτήρες στο συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο.Αργότερα,θα βάλω να δω το επόμενο.

Καλό σαββατοκύριακο!

----------


## teras

> επειδή βαριέμαι να διαβασω όλα αυτά τα "σεντονια" σε καποιον ειδικο εχεις απευθυνθει? από ότι γραφεις εχεις κοινωνικη φοβια με αγχωδεις διαταραχες...αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται με αγωγη δουλεια ειδικου και θεληση


επιτελους ενας δικος μου ανθρωπος! νομισα μονο εγω βαριεμαι να τα διαβαζω τα κατεβατα

----------


## in the woods

> επιτελους ενας δικος μου ανθρωπος! νομισα μονο εγω βαριεμαι να τα διαβαζω τα κατεβατα


Εε,teras και Xfactor αυτά τα κατεβατά/σεντόνια από τη δική μου οπτική είναι επικοινωνία,οπότε δε χρειάζεται να "χαλάτε" το thread με ανούσια ποστ.Άσε που δε χρειάζεται κιόλας να τα διαβάζετε γιατί ούτως ή άλλως δε προορίζονται για εσάς.Επίσης Xfactor είσαι τελείως εκτός θέματος.

----------


## teras

μπορεις να μας κανεις μπλοκ για να μην σε εκνευριζουμε. πατα πανω στο ονομα μας...βιου προφαιλ..και εκει θα δεις την επιλογη. γιατι αν σε κανω εγω μπλοκ...παλι θα μπορεις να βλεπεις τα σχολια μου...και παλι θα με λες ανουσια. οποτε νο ποιντ. καντο εσυ να ησυχασουμε.

----------


## damien!!!

Ηρεμία παίδες! νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε ένα χώρο επικοινωνίας και αλληλοσεβασμού των προβλημάτων που θέτει ο καθένας!δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κρίνουμε τα συναισθήματα πού εκφράζει ο καθένας!

Εστάλη από Lenovo A7010a48 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## psy_spirit

Γειά σου in the woods! Πώς είσαι; Χάθηκα τόσες μέρες από το φόρουμ, λόγω διαβάσματος για εξεταστική. Χμμ και μένα αν με ρώταγες τι απ τα 2, θα προτιμούσα το ταξίδι στη Γερμανία! Είναι στη λίστα μου με τα μέρη που θέλω πολύ να επισκεπτώ. Γενικά οι βόρειες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες με ελκύουν πολύ, από άποψη αρχιτεκτονικής πόλεων, κουλτούρας, μουσικής. Τρελαίνομαι να γνωρίζω πολιτισμούς διαφορετικούς από αυτά που έχω συνηθίσει. Στο παρελθόν έχω κάνει ένα ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό, όταν ήμουν πολύ μικρή. 
Λοιπόν, από γερμανικό κινηματογράφο, έχω δεί μόνο μία ταινία "Feuchtgebiete" λέγεται. Για μένα, είχε τη φάση της και την απόλαυσα ιδιαίτερα, άλλους μπορεί να τους αηδιάσει σε σημείο να μη θέλουν να τη τελειώσουν! Ύστερα, νομίζω θα σ αρέσει πολύ το "Melancholia" του Lars Von Trier, αγγλόφωνη ταινία, γερμανός ο σκηνοθέτης. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη σύσταση σου, σίγουρα θα τη τσεκάρω και θα σου πώ! Από γερμανική μουσική,ακούω πολύ Ραμσταϊν. Τσέκαρε https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srN1GsnBui8 
Και γώ σε διαχειρίσιμη περίοδο βρίσκομαι... σκεφτόμουν μάλιστα τις προάλλες πόσο ῾῾χαζά῾῾ είναι τα μυαλά μας. Απο κεί που κλαίς, η διάθεση σου είναι στα τάρταρα, άγχος στο φούλ, ένα κάτι γίνεται. Κάποιο άτομο σου μιλάει, κάτι πηγαίνει σωστά στη μέρα και είσαι οκ ξανά. Χαζά μυαλά, περισπούνται τόσο εύκολα. 
Δε ξέρω πώς το κατάφερνες αυτό με τον ύπνο. Αν δε κοιμηθώ 1 φουλ 8ωρο κάθε μέρα, είμαι ζόμπι. Μήπως πίνεις καφέ το βράδυ και αυτό επηρεάζει αρνητικά τον ύπνο; 
Αναλυτικότερα, με την έκφραση αυτή εννοώ ότι μερικές φορές νιώθεις τόσο όμορφα τη παρέα ενός ατόμου, που περιορίζεσαι μόνο σε εκείνο, κάνεις όνειρα τεράστια, απομονώνεσαι. Ξεχνάς να χεις άλλες ανθρώπινες επαφές, ξεχνάς άλλους φίλους, νομίζεις ότι μόνο αυτό είναι και τίποτα άλλο. Και, αυτή ήμουν εγώ, για πολλά πολλά χρόνια. Ευτυχώς για μένα, έμαθα να σπάω αυτή τη συνήθεια, όλα θέλουν μέτρο. 
Ελπίζω το πανκ στέκι να άξιζε! Ροκ μουσική και μπύρα... τι άλλο να θελήσει κανείς; 
Η σειρά είναι ομολογουμένως relatable σε μένα σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Αντλώ χαρακτηριστικά από πολλούς διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες του σόου. Είναι εκπληκτικό το πώς μια σειρά καρτούν μπορεί να περιέχει τόση φιλοσοφία ζωής και να μεταδίδει τόσο συναίσθημα. 
Σου εύχομαι να χεις μια όμορφη εβδομάδα! Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## in the woods

Χάρηκα που είδα δικό σου ποστ.Σκεφτόμουν οτι δεν απαντούσες εξαιτίας μου,επειδή ίσως είχα γράψει κάτι που σε είχε ενοχλήσει.Τέλος πάντων.Συνέχεια,σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα.Εύχομαι ο,τι καλύτερο στην εξεταστική.Έτσι και έτσι είμαι.Τα έχω λίγο με τον εαυτό μου για κάποιους λόγους,αλλά οκ θα μου περάσει.
Απίστευτο που αναφέρεις το melancholia.Πριν κανα δυο βδομάδες το είδα.Εκείνες τις μέρες είχα πάθει μια εμμονή με τις ταινίες του trier.Κάθε βράδυ έβαζα και έβλεπα από μια ταινία του.Ξέρεις,τα antichrist,melancholia και nymphomaniac καλούνται ανεπίσημα ως η "depression trilogy" του trier και ο σκηνοθέτης είχε πει οτι τη περίoδο που έγραφε το antichrist είχε πέσει σε κατάθλιψη.Ίσως και αυτός να ήταν ένας λόγος που είχα πάθει εμμονή με τις ταινίες του και ήθελα να γνωρίσω το κόσμο του μέσα από αυτές.Μου στέλνεις και rammstein και πάνω σε αυτό έχω να σχολιάσω κάτι.Λοιπόν,η πρώτη σκηνή από το nymphomaniac μου αρέσει πολύ.Βασικά,μου αρέσει πολύ ο τρόπος που ξεκινάει η ταινία και στήνεται το σκηνικό.Είναι σαν να βλέπεις να διαδραματίζεται μπροστά στα μάτια σου ένα filthy video game σε μια βρώμικη,παρακμιακή,καταθλι πτική γειτονιά με τη πρωταγωνίστρια να κείτεται αναίσθητη με μελανιασμένο πρόσωπο και αίματα σε ένα στενάκι και σε μουσική υπόκρουση να παίζει ένα κομμάτι των rammstein (!) το οποίο ταιριάζει γάντι στη συγκεκριμένη σκηνή.Δεν ακούω rammstein,αλλά είναι φοβερό το πόσο έδεναν μουσική και εικόνα σε αυτή τη σκηνή και για αυτό το λόγο είχα κολλήσει με το κομμάτι.Λέγεται Führe mich.Θα τη δω τη ταινία που μου προτείνεις και θα σου πω εντυπώσεις.Αυτό το σημείο "άλλους μπορεί να τους αηδιάσει σε σημείο να μη θέλουν να τη τελειώσουν!" μου θύμισε μια ταινία που είχα δει παλιότερα η οποία είναι δυνατή,"άρρωστη" και για την οποία ισχύει 1000% αυτό που γράφεις.Μιλάω για το the human centipede 2.Άλλο επίπεδο.Ο ηθοποιός που υποδύεται τον πρωταγωνιστή είναι τρομερός.
Πίνω καφέ,1 με 2 κάθε μέρα,αλλά ποτέ το βράδυ.Άλλοι οι λόγοι που κοιμόμουν ελάχιστα.Ταυτίστηκα απόλυτα με όσα γράφεις εδώ : "νιώθεις τόσο όμορφα τη παρέα ενός ατόμου, που περιορίζεσαι μόνο σε εκείνο, κάνεις όνειρα τεράστια, απομονώνεσαι. Ξεχνάς να χεις άλλες ανθρώπινες επαφές, ξεχνάς άλλους φίλους, νομίζεις ότι μόνο αυτό είναι και τίποτα άλλο. Και, αυτή ήμουν εγώ, για πολλά πολλά χρόνια." Θα ήθελα να μου μιλήσεις πιο συγκεκριμένα για αυτό αλλά ξέρω οτι δε γίνεται μέσα από εδώ όπου όλα είναι δημόσια.Τελείωσα το πρώτο κύκλο από τη σειρά.Μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είναι η αγαπημένη σου σειρά.Μου έχει μείνει μια φράση : "Life is a series of closing doors,isn’t it?" Στριφογυρίζει συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου και μου δημιουργεί αλυσιδωτές,συνειρμικές σκέψεις.Μια από αυτές,το πόσο θλιβερό είναι που άνθρωποι (σημαντικοί για εμάς) απλά έρχονται και φεύγουν από τη ζωή μας.Ποτέ δε μπορούσα να δεχτώ αυτό το "φεύγουν".Αχρείαστη πληροφορία,άλλα όση ώρα σου έγραφα άκουγα το "I’m not human at all".Μακάρι να μην ήμουν άνθρωπος.Θα γλίτωνα από πολλά λάθη μου και από τη συνειδητοποίηση οτι εφόσον είμαι άνθρωπος είμαι καταδικασμένη να κάνω λάθη συνέχεια.Πλέον που είμαι σε περίεργη φάση κιόλας,είναι απανωτά. (έχω ένα πικρό χαμόγελο γράφοντας τις τελευταίες προτάσεις.)
Καλό βράδυ και καλή δύναμη με το διάβασμα.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QfdsrCEuxA

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλημέρα! Για άλλη μια φορά, συμπάσχω. Και το δικό μου μυαλό, όπου μπορεί να καταστροφολογήσει, θα το κάνει! Πάντως δύσκολα θα έπαιρνα κάτι που είπες προσωπικά, ειδικά σε αυτό εδώ το μέσο επικοινωνίας, που ευνοεί την ανωνυμία και την ελευθερία απόψεων. Ένας από τους λόγους που ανοίγω το πισί μου είναι για να διαβάσω πόστ σου, να δώ πώς είσαι, τις σκέψεις σου. Οι συνομιλίες μας με χαροποιούν ιδιαίτερα. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου και ανταποδίδω! Πραγματικά αυτή η εξεταστική με έχει στη τσίτα, είναι η πρώτη που ενεργοποιούμαι τόσο στο διάβασμα. Έχω δεί αποτελέσματα, πάντως! 
Αχχ, Lars von Trier. Ή τον μισείς ή τον αγαπάς. Μου άρεσαν πολύ οι ταινίες του "Nymphomaniac" και ῾῾Μελανκόλια῾῾, ο ῾῾Ἁντίχριστος῾῾ πάλι δε μπορώ να πώ ότι μου άρεσε, δεν μου άφησε καν καλές εντυπώσεις, σε σημείο να μη προσπαθήσω καν να το ψάξω παρακάτω για το τί μπορεί να σήμαινε συμβολικά, κάτι που συνηθίζω να κάνω. Οι ταινίες σου για μένα είναι πολύ όμορφες, λόγω των καλά σχεδιασμένων πλάνων, την εξαιρετική ηθοποιήα, τη μουσική ενορχύστρωση, γενικά δλδ τον εκτιμώ πολύ ως σκηνοθέτη. Η περιγραφή σου της σκηνής του "Nymphomaniac" με μετέφερε πραγματικά στη ταινία, με έκανε να θυμηθώ ακριβώς τη σκηνή που εννοείς, και πάει 1μιση χρόνος πια που τη είδα τελευταία φορά. Την ῾Ἁνθρώπινη Σαρανταποδαρούσα῾῾ την αποφεύγω συνειδητά να τη δώ, τη καταχορώ στις ταινίες σνάφ, που δείχνουν βία και σόκιν σκηνές απλά γιατί έτσι, χωρίς πραγματικό περιεχόμενο. 
Θα ήθελα να σου μιλήσω προσωπικά σε τσατ, έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό ουσιαστικά κάνουμε από το φόρουμ. Προσπάθησα να σου στείλω πμ από δώ αλλά δε κατάλαβα πώς. Αν καταφέρεις εσύ κάτι, καλώς. 
Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει η σειρά, πραγματικά δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα κάποια άλλη αντίστοιχή της. Περισσότερα είναι τα άτομα που θα φύγουν απ τη ζωή σου, παρά εκείνα τα καλά που θα μείνουν. Είναι και εκείνοι οι άνθρωποι που έρχονται και φεύγουν και ξαναέρχονται, ανάλογα τη περίσταση. Και εκεί χωράει να πείς ότι έρχονται όποτε τους συμφέρει, αλλά και σύ τους πλησιάζεις όποτε τους χρειάζεσαι. Υπάρχουν εποχιακοί άνθρωποι και άνθρωποι της μιας χρήσης, για να quotάρω και την αγαπημένη ταινία "Fight Club". 
Καλώς ή κακώς, όλοι πετιόμαστε σε αυτή τη ζωή χωρίς να ᾽χουμε καμία επιλογή για τις συνθήκες που θα συναντήσουμε. Στατιστικά, η πιθανότητα του να υπάρξεις εσύ με αυτόν το συγκεκριμένο γενετικό κώδικα, είναι 1 στα πολλά εκατομμύρια. Το θαύμα της ζωής. Και αυτό το ῾῾καλώς ή κακώς῾῾ τελικά το ορίζουμε εμείς, κάτι το οποίο σιγά σιγά συνειδητοποιεί και ο Bojack. Ο πόνος και η πίκρα που νιώθουμε, είναι οι πεμπτουσίες τις συνείδησης, χωρίς αυτά δεν υπάρχουν η ηδονή και η χαρά. Είναι όλα ένας κύκλος, ένα μεγάλο γινγιάνγκ, εφήμερες καταστάσεις, εφήμερα συναισθήματα. Όλα σχηματίζονται λόγω μιας εγγενής επιθυμίας, ή μάλλον, πολλών επιθυμιών για πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα. Η εξάλειψη των επιθυμιών ισούνται με την εξάλειψη των προβλημάτων. Δε θα θελα να μην είμαι άνθρωπος. Αν δεν είμασταν αυτοί που είμαστε, τί άλλο θα μασταν; Ναι, είμαστε φτιαγμένοι απ το ίδιο αστροϋλικό, τα ίδια μόρια που σχηματίζουν το σύμπαν. Είμαστε σκόνη άστρων, η ίδια ύλη που διασκορπίζεται και συμπυκνώνεται, δονείται και στέκεται στάσιμη από την αρχή του σύμπαντος. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τελειότερο, από την ατέλειά μας! Κάτι αναλόγου ύφους https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmozGmGoJuw εκεί που δε το περιμένεις σκάει στη ψυχεδέλεια! 
Για την ώρα σε αφήνω. Οι επόμενες μέρες προβλέπονται δύσκολες, οπότε η δραστηριότητα μου στο φόρουμ μπορεί να πέσει. Θα προσπαθήσω όμβς να κάνω ό,τι μπορώ! Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και καλή εβδομάδα! Και μαζί πολλές διαδικτυακές αγκαλιές!

----------


## in the woods

Χθες δε μπορούσα με τίποτα να κοιμηθώ,είχε πάει 5 και εγώ ακόμη ξύπνια.Γενικά το σαββατοκύριακο μου ήταν λίγο περίεργο,με την αρνητική έννοια.Τέλος πάντων,θα βγω σε λιγάκι γιατί έχω κάτι υποχρεώσεις.Θα σου απαντήσω προς το βραδάκι.

Καλημέρα και καλό διάβασμα!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nre0hcDz5TI

----------


## kosteir1

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΕΔΩ. ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΕΚΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ Κ ΤΥΡΑΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Κ ΑΥΤΗ Κ ΕΓΩ Κ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΧΟΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ. ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΑΛΟΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΜΕΙΛ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. [email protected]

----------


## elis

Να παρει μαγνησιο πεσ τησ mag2 λεγεται ειναι βιταμινεσ ακινδυνο ολοι ετσι ζουμε ασ παρει κι αν δε νιωσει καλυτερα τοτε σε γιατρο

----------


## kosteir1

ΦΙΛΕ Κ ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ Κ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΕΣ Κ ΛΙΘΙΟ .ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΘΕΙ. ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ. ΕΧΩ ΕΧΩ ΗΔΕΙ ΕΠΙΡΕΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΑΡΩΣΤΗΣΕΙ Κ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## elis

Πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις πενήντα μυνήματα εδώ για να μπορέσει κάποιος ιδιωτικά να σου πει το μόνο που μπορούμε να σ πούμε είναι για βιταμίνες αυτό το μαγνήσιο που σ είπα είναι φάρμακο συνταγογραφειται κ κάνει δουλειά

----------


## elis

Τέλος παρακολουθα αθλητικά κ δεσ τον ΠΑΟΚ κ σκέψου τι κάνει ο ΠΑΟΚ κ νικάει αυτά κ τέλος

----------


## Xfactor

> Εε,teras και Xfactor αυτά τα κατεβατά/σεντόνια από τη δική μου οπτική είναι επικοινωνία,οπότε δε χρειάζεται να "χαλάτε" το thread με ανούσια ποστ.Άσε που δε χρειάζεται κιόλας να τα διαβάζετε γιατί ούτως ή άλλως δε προορίζονται για εσάς.Επίσης Xfactor είσαι τελείως εκτός θέματος.


φανταστηκα ότι για ολους προοριζονται τα ποστ σου..γι αυτό εγραψα....συγνωμη αν ημουν εκτος θεματος.......μην μας επιτίθεσαι κουκλιτσα :Embarrassment:

----------


## in the woods

Σήμερα ήταν μια κουραστική και γεμάτη άγχος μέρα για εμένα.Είχα μια παρουσίαση στη σχολή.Μέχρι να παρουσιάσω με την ομάδα μου η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε με τρελούς ρυθμούς και τα χέρια μου ίδρωναν συνέχεια.Και όταν παρουσίαζα,το άγχος μου δε φάνηκε στα λόγια μου γιατί είχα ασχοληθεί με το κομμάτι που θα παρουσίαζα,αλλά στην υπερκινητικότητα και τη νευρικότητα που είχα και στο ότι δε κοιτούσα ευθεία (τους συμφοιτητές & τους καθηγητές) αλλά πλάγια το τοίχο και το παράθυρο και απευθυνόμουν στο υπερπέραν.Μετά,με είχε ενοχλήσει πολύ ο εαυτός μου (βασικά ακόμα με ενοχλεί) και το πόσο χαζό ή καθυστερημένο μπορεί να φάνηκα.Απλά θα ήθελα τόσο πολύ να ήμουν πιο άνετη,πιο χαλαρή,πιο cool.Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θα πιάσουν τόπο οι ευχές σου.Δεν έχω ανοίξει βιβλίο ακόμα.Αλλά από αύριο λέω να στρωθώ για τα καλά γιατί διαφορετικά θα "καεί" αυτή η εξεταστική.
Το antichrist,για εμένα,δείχνει τον διαφορετικό τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζουν και προσεγγίζουν δυο άνθρωποι το πένθος,τη θλίψη,την απώλεια.Αν το δούμε βέβαια πιο βαθιά και από μια άλλη οπτική απεικονίζει την αληθινή φύση του ανθρώπου,μέσα από τη γυναίκα,η οποία στη βάση της είναι σατανική σε αντίθεση με τον (και καλά) ορθολογικό,ηθικό άνθρωπο,μέσα από τον άντρα,ο οποίος προσαρμόζεται να είναι έτσι προκειμένου να επιβιώσει σε μια "πολιτισμένη" κοινωνία.Η γυναίκα αφού συνειδητοποιεί τη σατανική φύση της,την ενστερνίζεται,ζει με αυτή ενώ ο άντρας (όπως και οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι νομίζω) αρνείται το σκοτάδι του και παρουσιάζεται υπερασπιστής της τάξης και της λογικής.Κάτι που καταρρίπτεται μέσα στο μυαλό του από την ενδότερη φύση του (η οποία παρουσιάζεται ως μια αλεπού που μιλάει) που του υπενθυμίζει οτι το χάος κυριαρχεί και οτι είναι καταδικασμένος σε αυτή τη συνειδητοποίηση του.Και εδώ θα παραθέσω ένα απόφθεγμα του LaVey (αθειστικός σατανιστής) από ένα βιβλίο του που πιστεύω οτι εξηγεί λίγο παραπάνω αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου: "Satan represents man as just another animal, sometimes better, more often worse than those that walk on all-fours, who, because of his "divine spiritual and intellectual development," has become the most vicious animal of all!".
Χαίρομαι που αναφέρεις το fight club.Είναι και για εμένα αγαπημένη ταινία.Όταν την είχα δει πρώτη φορά (πάνε χρόνια) μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση,στριφογύριζαν μετά συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου φράσεις από τη ταινία.Να,και τώρα ακόμα,παρ’όλο που έχω να τη δω αρκετό καιρό,μου έρχεται στο μυαλό η εξής φράση: "it’s only after you’ve lost everything,that you are free to do anything" και σκέφτομαι πόσο πετυχημένη,"σοφή" και to the point φράση είναι,βγαλμένη από τη ζωή.
Η προτελευταία σου παράγραφο με έκανε να σκεφτώ πόσο όμορφα γράφεις και πόσο όμορφη είναι η οπτική σου.Ταυτίστηκα με κάποιες σου προτάσεις.Από την άλλη μου θύμισε πάρα πολύ έναν σημαντικό για εμένα άνθρωπο -που (καλώς ή κακώς!) έφυγε από τη ζωή μου- σε σημείο που σκεφτόμουν οτι εκείνος θα μπορούσε να είχε γράψει τη συγκεκριμένη παράγραφο.Πόσες φορές μου είχε μιλήσει για το πόσο σπάνιο είναι το φαινόμενο της ζωής και για το ότι ουσιαστικά εμείς είμαστε η ζωή,ταξιδεύουμε μαζί της.Ε,διαβάζοντας τις τελευταίες σου προτάσεις από αυτή τη παράγραφο δε μπορώ να μη σου προτείνω να δεις τη ταινία "the fountain".Αν δεν την έχεις δει ήδη δηλαδή,πιστεύω θα σου αρέσει.Κάνε μου τη χάρη και άκου αυτό το κομμάτι,είναι από το soundtrack της ταινίας : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FDAkpQSJVA .
Και εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μιλάμε με pm,αλλά ούτε εγώ ξέρω πώς μπορώ να σου στείλω.Με ενοχλεί λίγο που ο καθένας μπορεί να διαβάζει τα ποστ μου.Πάντως ήθελα να σου πω οτι μου αρέσει η επικοινωνία μαζί σου.Μου είχε λείψει να μιλάω με έναν άνθρωπο ουσιαστικά.Μη σκέφτεσαι το πότε θα ξαναστείλεις.Ξέρω οτι η εξεταστική είναι δύσκολη περίοδος και ο χρόνος κατά τη διάρκεια της περιορισμένος.

Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλά άσε, από άγχος αυτές τις μέρες, άλλο τίποτα! Πάντως, μόνο και μόνο που έκανες παρουσίαση μπροστά σε τόσο κόσμο, μπράβο. Είναι και τέλεια εξάσκηση στη κοινωνικοποίηση. Αν και δεν ήμουν παρούσα όταν παρουσίαζες, κρίνοντας απ τον δικό μου εαυτό, συνήθως τη νευρικότητα μας τη καταλαβαίνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι, όλοι οι άλλοι είναι πολύ απασχολημένοι να κοιτάνε τον εαυτό τους, κανείς δεν σκέφτεται αν είσαι αγχωμένη ή όχι. Όσον αφορά την εξεταστική, αν σε κάνει να νιώθεις κάπως καλύτερα, τη μισή μέρα σήμερα τη πέρναω με ανακατωμένο στομάχι και γι αυτό πιστολιάζω ένα μάθημα που θα δινα! Το προτιμώ αυτό όμως παρά να πάω και να ξεράσω μέσα στο αμφιθέατρο.
Πιο πολύ απ όλα στη ταινία, με ξενέρωσε η σκηνή της σεξουαλικής πράξης του ζευγαριού, την οποία ακολούθησε το ξερίζωμα του πέους. Κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων μου έμεινε σαν ανάμνηση. Νομίζω υπήρχε πιο ποιητικός και λιγότερο αηδιαστικός τρόπος να αποδώσει το ίδιο νόημα που ήθελε να δείξει ο Τριερ, αλλά κανείς φυσικά δε μπορεί να μπεί στη μέση της τέχνης και στην ελευθερία του καλλιτέχνη. Αυτή η συζήτηση με αφορμή τη ταινία, είναι πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που διαλεγόμαστει. Νομίζω ότι όλοι μέσα μας έχουμε σκοτεινά και φωτεινά στοιχεία, δύσκολα μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ένας άνθρωπος εγγενή ῾῾καλός῾῾ή ῾῾κακός῾῾. Έπειτα, πολλά στοιχεία στη ψυχοσύνθεσή μας είναι από τη φύση τους πρωτόγονα, ζωώδη, όπως τα ένστικτα και οι ορμές. Ένα ζώο δεν είναι κακό επειδή θέλει να σκοτώσει για να φάει, δεν διαπράττει αμαρτία όταν ζευγαρώνει για να διαιωνιστεί. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει και αλλιώς, όλοι οι οργανισμοί, ενσυνείδητα ή όχι επιθυμούν την επιβίωση, το διαιωνισμό του φαύλου κύκλου της ζωής. Ο ίδιος ο λόγος που αναγκάζεται ο άνθρωπος να προσαρμοστεί σε μια κοινωνία, είναι διότι ο εγκέφαλός του έχει υπολογίσει τις πιθανότητες και έχει κρίνει πως η συνύπαρξη πολλών ατόμων σε μεγάλες κοινωνικές ομάδες, ευνοούν την επιβίωσή του. Γι αυτό το λόγο, εντελώς ασυνείδητα έχει χαραχθεί στο γενετικό μας κώδικα ότι ῾῾η μοναξιά είναι κακό῾῾. Η συζήτηση αυτή μου θυμίζει ένα βιβλίο που θέλω να διαβάσω και έχω σποιλαριστεί, έχει βγεί και σε ταινία, το "Lord of the Flies". Εξιστορίζει τα γεγονότα μιας ομάδας μικρών παιδιών που απομονώνονται σε ένα ξερονήσι. Ύστερα, πόσο αντιφατικό αυτό το ῾ἁθειστικός σατανιστής῾! Συγχώρεσέ με αν καταλαβαίνω κάτι λάθος και διόρθωσέ με, αλλά ως άθεος δεν έχεις απορρίψει την ιδέα του υπερφυσικού; Αν πιστεύεις στο Σατανά, πώς γίνεται να θεωρείσαι άθεος; Γενικά δε μπορώ να πώ ότι συμφωνώ με τη πρότασή του, δεν βλέπω το πώς η ευφυϊα ισούνται με τη πανουργία. Τη πανουργία δε τη θεωρώ ως κάτι μεμπτό, ο καθένας πράττει ανάλογα με τα πράγματα που έχει βιώσει και ανάλογα με το τρόπο που έχει μεγαλώσει. Η δική μου οπτική είναι ότι η προσωπικότητα και ο ψυχισμός του ανθρώπου είναι ένας καμβάς, ο οποίος χρωματίζεται από εκείνον (ιδιαίτερα γενετικά χαρακτηριστικά) και πολύ περισσότερο από τον κόσμο με τον οποίο αλληλεπιδρά. Κανείς δεν είναι εγγενή σατανικός ή αγγελικός. Σε αυτό που συμφωνώ πάντως, είναι στο συμβολισμό του Σατανά ως η εγωιστική πλευρά του ατόμου, μαζί με τα πάθη και την ανηθικότητά του. 
Χαίρομαι που σου έκαναν τέτοια εντύπωση όσα έγραψα στο προηγούμενό μου μήνυμα, περισσότερο που σου άφησαν μια τέτοια γλυκόπικρη ανάμνηση. Τα λέω σε σένα για να τα θυμάμαι και εγώ, γιατί τις περισσότερες μέρες είναι εύκολο να τα ξεχνάω. Το "The Fountain" είναι στη λίστα μου των must watch! Το τρέιλερ μου χει αφήσει πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις! Και ο σκηνοθέτης της είναι τρομερός, γνωρίζω. Κάθε καλή ταινία έχει τρομερά ost! Τις προάλλες βρήκα αυτό και ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σου https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luM6oeCM7Yw και https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ-SOKrdVtE <3  :Smile:  
Πολλοί οι λόγοι που οι άνθρωποι δεν ανοίγονται τόσο πια. Έχει να κάνει και με το ότι μερικοί δεν είναι σε θέση καν να κάνουν βαθειά συζήτηση, τους κουράζει ή φοβούνται ότι θα απορριφθούν λόγω των ιδεών τους. Προσωπικά μου ανοίγει η ψυχή - με τη καλή έννοια, όταν συνομιλώ για πράγματα που με παθιάζουν. Είναι ιδιαίτερο πάντως που μέσα σε μια θάλασσα ῾῾ξένων῾῾εδώ στο φόρουμ, μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις έναν από αυτούς, και τα μηνύματα σου να παίρνουν πια προσωπικό τόνο. Σε ευχαριστώ που με καταλαβαίνεις! Πάντως ποτέ δεν ένιωσα πιεσμένη να σου γράψω και θα ήθελα να νιώθεις και σύ ελεύθερη να μου γράφεις όποτε θέλεις. Νομίζω είναι σημαντικό αυτό. Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## in the woods

Μια από τις νύχτες που είμαι ξύπνια μέχρι αργά.Απλά ακούω αυτό το κομμάτι τώρα και ήθελα να σου το στείλω : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-_QF5p93TY Μουσική που με ταξιδεύει με νοσταλγική ατμόσφαιρα.Είναι 14' κομμάτι,αλλά πιστεύω αξίζει να το ακούσεις ολόκληρο.Είναι όμορφη η περιγραφή του συγκροτήματος σχετικά με τη κυκλοφορία του συγκεκριμένου δίσκου.Να,δες : "After years of exploring, searching ourselves, and composing pieces here and there, we found ourselves with more questions than answers. When we could not find these answers in the outside world, we were bound to turn inward. And so we went back to our roots." 
Θα απαντήσω στο μήνυμα σου αύριο το βραδάκι.Καληνύχτα.

----------


## in the woods

Κοίτα αν ήταν στο χέρι μου,δε θα παρουσίαζα.Αλλά δεν ήταν,οπότε έπρεπε να (κατα)πιέσω και να ξεπεράσω τον εαυτό μου.Πάντως νομίζω οτι φάνηκε το άγχος και η νευρικότητα μου,δε τα κατάλαβα μόνο εγώ,μου το είπαν και τα παιδιά από την ομάδα μου.Γενικά όμως πόσο ισχύει αυτό που λες,ότι όλοι είναι πολύ απασχολημένοι να κοιτάνε τον εαυτό τους. Και με αφορμή αυτό,θα το πάω αλλού τώρα,στο πόσο απορροφημένοι είναι όλοι να σώσουν το τομάρι τους,Βασικά,αυτό είναι κάτι που συνειδητοποίησα ακόμη πιο έντονα τελευταία.Αυτός ο ατομικισμός,αυτό το "εγώ",αυτό το "πάνω από όλα ο εαυτός μου".Εγώ για αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα έβαζα πάνω από όλα έναν άλλο άνθρωπο και όχι τον εαυτό μου,ώσπου συνειδητοποίησα πόσο αφελής και κουτή ήμουν που έκανα κάτι τέτοιο,γιατί τελικά ο καθένας,ακόμη και πολύ κοντινά,αγαπημένα πρόσωπα,βάζουν πάνω από όλα τον εαυτό τους.Εγώ πάλι υπάρχουν στιγμές που αδιαφορώ τόσο πολύ για τον εαυτό μου,που κάνω πράγματα παρ’όλο που γνωρίζω καλά ότι θα βλάψουν τον οργανισμό μου.Πριν μερικούς μήνες που έβλεπα τη ζωή μου να καταρρέει,ευχόμουν να πάθω κάτι,να αρρωστήσω και τελικά κατέληξα να λιποθυμάω στους δρόμους από την έλλειψη φαγητού σε συνδυασμό με άλλα πράγματα.Τώρα όμως,όπως σου έχω γράψει,βρίσκομαι σε πιο ομαλό,απαθές στάδιο,αν και η θλίψη μέσα μου παραμένει.Τέλος πάντων,παρασύρθηκα.Απλά μου βγαίνει ή ίσως θέλω να σου μιλήσω για τη ζωή μου,γιατί και εγώ πιστεύω οτι μπορείς να με καταλάβεις.Αλλά καλύτερα ας αλλάξω κλίμα.Επιτέλους ξεκίνησα διάβασμα χθες.Καιρός ήταν.Περαστικά για το στομάχι σου πάντως.
Λοιπόν,για αρχή να πω οτι συμφωνώ εν μέρη σε αυτό που λες,οτι δηλαδή όλοι έχουμε μέσα μας και το φως και το σκοτάδι.Εγώ αυτούς τους δυο διαμετρικά αντίθετους πόλους δε τους συνδυάζω/ταυτίζω με το καλό και το κακό αντίστοιχα.Ας μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου για να εξηγήσω λίγο παραπάνω τη προηγούμενη πρόταση μου.Γνωρίζω και έχω παρατηρήσει (από τις σκέψεις μου και από όσα με γοητεύουν) οτι έχω πολύ σκοτάδι μέσα μου,το οποίο όμως ούτε "βλάπτει" ούτε επηρεάζει αρνητικά κανέναν.Το σκοτάδι μου είναι κάτι προσωπικό,που το αγκαλιάζω,χωρίς να σημαίνει αυτό οτι δεν είμαι "σωστή" στη κοινωνία και στους γύρω μου.Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν εκφράζονται μέσα από το σκοτάδι αλλά το απομακρύνουν.Από την άλλη όμως συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες,ότι όλοι έχουμε και θετικά/καλά και αρνητικά/άσχημα στοιχεία.Ο άνθρωπος πάντα θα είναι παγιδευμένος στην ατέλεια του και όσο και να προσπαθεί να βελτιωθεί,πάντα θα υποπίπτει σε λάθη.Αλλά αυτή είναι η φύση του,την οποία πρέπει να αποδεχτεί.
Τώρα άνοιξες ένα μεγάλο θέμα λέγοντας για το πόσο αντιφατική είναι η φράση "αθειστικός σατανιστής".Λοιπόν,υπάρχει ο αθειστικός ή LaVeyan σατανισμός και ο θειστικός σατανισμός.Ο πρώτος ιδρύθηκε από τον Lavey στα τέλη των 60ς.Ουσιαστικά,για τον LaVey η χρήση του Σατανά ήταν συμβολική,άθεος ήταν,δεν αντιμετώπιζε τον Σατανά σαν μια υπαρκτή οντότητα (όπως οι χριστιανοί το Θεό ή ακόμα όπως οι Θειστικοί Σατανιστές το Σατανά),αλλά σαν ένα αρχέτυπο προκειμένου να υποστηρίξει οτι ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι κύριος,αρχηγός του εαυτού του και οτι δε πρέπει να καταπιέζει τον εαυτό,τις επιλογές και τις επιθυμίες του φοβούμενος οτι θα κριθεί ή καταδικαστεί από έναν ανύπαρκτο Θεό.Η ιδεολογία του είναι στην ουσία αναρχική και τέρμα αντιχριστιανική αλλά παράλληλα απόλυτα λογική και ορθολογιστική.Μπορεί να σου φαίνονται αστεία όλα αυτά,αλλά σκέψου και την εποχή που ιδρύθηκε η "εκκλησία" του (1966) και πόσο αφυπνιστικά ήταν για κάποιους ανθρώπους της εποχής τα όσα έλεγε και έγραφε.Από την άλλη πόσο ισχύει αυτό που λες οτι έχει χαραχθεί μέσα μας πως η μοναξιά είναι κάτι κακό.Ευτυχώς,εγώ έχω παραστρατήσει από αυτή τη ριζωμένη στα μυαλά όλων αντίληψη.Η μοναξιά μπορεί να αποδειχθεί δημιουργική και όμορφη όταν ξέρεις πώς να την αξιοποιήσεις.Τώρα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό μια φράση του Σοπενχάουερ που με εκφράζει απόλυτα :"A man can be himself only so long as he is alone.Αnd if he does not love solitude, he will not love freedom,for it is only when he is alone that he is really free".Έμεινα λίγο όταν είδα το τίτλο του βιβλίου.Βασικά το έχω,μου το είχαν κάνει δώρο στα γενέθλια μου,αλλά δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα.Θα το κάνω όμως.
Παρ’όλο που η μουσική των active member δεν είναι του στυλ μου,το κομμάτι που μου έστειλες από αυτούς μου άρεσε,έχει ένα νοσταλγικό,μελαγχολικό ρυθμό.Θα συνδυαζόταν τέλεια με ένα μπουκάλι βότκα και πολλά τσιγάρα.Θα συμφωνήσω και σε αυτό που γράφεις οτι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν συζητάνε ουσιαστικά,περισσότερο μάλλον επειδή τους κουράζει ή βαριούνται.Εμένα,από την άλλη,με κουράζει να ακούω και να συζητάω για επιφανειακά,χωρίς νόημα,θέματα.Με κάνουν να αισθάνομαι κενή.Θεωρώ τη (βαθύτερη) επικοινωνία (μαζί με την κατανόηση και το σεβασμό) ως το πιο σημαντικό συστατικό για τη δημιουργία των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων.
Με αυτό το κομμάτι θα σου πω καλό βράδυ για σήμερα: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqvZkVBUdBg .

----------


## Mari

Γεια σου, 
Από την εμπειρία μου, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο αυτή τη περίοδο της ζωής σου να σκεφτείς λογικά (όπως παλιότερα) και ίσως υπεραναλύεις τα πράγματα, πάντα προς την απαισιόδοξη πλευρα. Μπορώ να σου δώσω πρακτικές συμβουλες και να σου πω σίγουρα ότι έχει ημερομηνία λήξης όλο αυτο. Κάνε ότι μπορείς, για να περάσει αυτό το διάστημα όσο πιο ανώδυνα, περπάτα, απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου, ξεχάσου. Επίσης, επειδή σε λίγο καιρό θα έχεις επανέλθει σε μια κανονικότητα, προσπάθησε να μην αφήσεις πολλά κενα (π.χ σχολή, φίλους, ήπιες δραστηριότητες). Καταλαβαίνω οτι δε σου είναι ευχάριστο να διαβάσεις για τη σχολή σου, για παράδειγμα, και πιθανόν δε θα το κάνες καλά, γιατί δε σε απασχολεί. Αλλά αν προσπαθήσεις, θα ξεχαστείς και θα κλείσεις ένα μικρό κενάκι που θα αφήσει η περίοδος αυτή, στη μετέπειτα κανονική ζωή σου.

----------


## psy_spirit

Μιλώντας απολύτως ειλικρινά, θεωρώ τρομερό που σε μια τέτοια περίοδο της ζωής σου καταφέρνεις να είσαι λειτουργική και παραγωγική, ακόμα και με μικρά πραγματάκια ανά μέρα, αν και τη παρουσίαση στη σχολή δε τη θεωρώ ῾῾μικρό῾῾ πραγματάκι. Λέω το ίδιο πράγμα και στον εαυτό μου, κάθε τί που καταφέρνω το θεωρώ προσωπική επιτυχία και άθλο. Δεν έχει σημασία πόσο μικρό και ασήμαντο μπορεί να φανεί σε κάποιον, κρίνεις με βάση πόσο σου επηρεάζει το ψυχισμό. Χωρίς πλάκα, το πανεπιστήμιο στέκεται μέσα στην άγνοια σχετικά με τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν πάρα πολλοί φοιτητές του. Η παρακολούθηση μαθημάτων, οι παρουσιάσεις και οι εργασίες μπορούν να αποβούν 10x πιο δύσκολες να επιτευθούν όταν στο μυαλό σου τρικυμεί το άγχος και η θλίψη. Δεν έχει σχέση με τεμπελότητα, με αναβλητικότητα όμως, ναι και αυτό γιατί μόλις μάθεις ότι μπορεί να μη πατάς σε ένα μάθημα και να το δώσεις σε άλλο εξάμηνο, εθίζεσαι σε αυτό το κύκλο της προσωρινής απαλυφής άγχους και της αναβολής. Προσωπικά, αυτή η κατάσταση μου έχει δηλητηριάσει τα φοιτητικά χρόνια και το τραγικό είναι ότι κανείς δε μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Και άντε να σηκώσεις τον εαυτό σου απ τον λάκκο που εσύ έχεις σκάψει. Παραπονιούνται οι φοιτητές των ιδιωτικών ότι "πιέζονται" και δε μπορούν να χρωστάνε ούτε ένα μάθημα και βλέπεις στα δημόσια το άλλο άκρο της γελοιωδούς ελαστικότητας και ανέχειας. Τέλος πάντων, δε το συνεχίζω γιατί δε με ηρεμούν αυτές οι σκέψεις. Αυτό που θέλω να σου πώ, είναι ότι καταλαβαίνω τον αγώνα σου. Από όσα μου επιτρέπει να καταλάβω η ανωνυμία μας μέσα απ τα μηνύματά μας, με λυπεί πολύ να διαβάζω για τη κατάστασή σου πριν μερικούς μήνες. 
Ύστερα, με χτύπησε πολύ αυτή σου η πρόταση "Εγώ για αρκετά μεγάλο... να αρρωστήσω" . Χτυπάμε τον εαυτό μας μέχρι να ματώσει, ναι. Δεν είμαστε ευγενικοί μαζί του, οι χειρότεροι κριτές. Μετά από σκέψη, αυτό που μπορώ να βγάλω είναι ότι σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις, όταν εύχεσαι να πεθάνεις ή να αρρωστήσεις επιζητάς την εύκολη οδό, να μη προσπαθήσεις πολύ δλδ για κάτι που σου φέρνει άγχος και κατάθλιψη. Φοβάσαι την αλλαγή ή τη θεωρείς αδύνατη, γι αυτό εύχεσαι να μην υπάρχεις απλά. Εσύ, εγώ, πολλοί.. Κάνοντάς το αυτό όμως είναι μια άλλη μορφή αναβολής, διαιώνισης του άγχους για πιο μετά. Θα χεις ακούσει βέβαια ότι η αυτοκτονία δεν εξαλείφει το πόνο, παρά μόνο τον μεταφέρει σε άλλο άνθρωπο. Στο τέλος, κανείς δε θέλει να πεθάνει. Όλοι οι οργανισμοί αποζητούν την επιβίωση, το να αυτοκτονήσεις πάει κόντρα στην ίδια την ουσία της ζωής. Τελικά, μέσα από αυτή την εμπειρία κατάλαβες γιατί διάλεξες να τιμωρήσεις έτσι τον εαυτό σου; Kudos για το διάβασμα btw και θενκιου για τις ευχές.
Επίσης, σ ευχαριστώ για τη διασαφήνιση πέρι αθεϊστικού σατανισμού. Υποπτευόμουν ότι ο όρος ήταν συμβολικός και αρχετυπικός, είχα κάνει κάτι ψαχτήρια περί αυτού παλιότερα. Όσον αφορά το σκοτάδι μέσα μας, ίσως ο λόγος που υποφέρω τόσο είναι επειδή δεν έχω κάνει τόσα συνειδητά βήματα να βγώ προς το φώς. Πιο πολλές πράξεις θέλει, λιγότερα λόγια. 
Για μένα, πραγματική ελευθερία δύσκολο να υφίσταται. Οι επιλογές ενός ανθρώπου επηρεάζονται από τη κοινωνία στην οποία μένει, απ την οικογένεια, απ τα ίδια τα γενετικά του προσόντα. Αντίθετα, από όλα αυτά τα παραπάνω, είσαι καταδικασμένος να κάνεις πράγματα που θα σε περιορίζουν σε ένα κουτί, ανίκανος να βγείς ποτέ απ αυτό. Πάντως, νομίζω ότι όποια επιλογή κάνει ο άνθρωπος, δλδ αν μείνει μόνος ή όχι, σημαντικό είναι να νιώθει ότι δεν αναγκάζεται να συμβιβαστεί σε κάτι. Άλλο να επιλέγεις και να θες να σαι μόνος και άλλο να αυτοεξορίζεσαι και να αυτοτιμωρείσαι. Το ίδιο ισχύει και όταν βρίσκεσαι σε ένα γκρούπ. 
Πραγματικά με έκανε να χαμογελάσω το σχόλιό σου για το κομμάτι που σου στειλα, μου φάνηκε αληθινά αστείο, ακόμα και αν δε το προόριζες έτσι! Κατάλαβα πώς το εννοείς, ότι πρέπει να συνοδεύεται απ τη κατάλληλη ατμόσφαιρα, αλλά δε μπορούσα να μη σκεφτώ ότι μπορεί να ακουστεί μόνο αν έχεις κατεβάσει πολλές ποσότητες αλκοόλ! Φάση να βρίσκεσαι σε τράνς, να μη καταλαβαίνεις τι ακούς! Το κομμάτι που μου έστειλες με μετέφερε κατευθείαν σε ένα σκοτεινό δάσος στο οποίο διετελούνται σαμανικές σατανιστικές τελετές, η αρχή του μου θύμισε πολύ "Sympathy fot the Devil" των Rolling Stones. 
Τις προάλλες, όταν σου στελνα κάποια τραγούδια να τσεκάρεις, σκεφτόμουν ότι ένιωθα περισσότερο ῾῾εκτεθειμένη῾῾ όταν σου τα στελνα αυτά, παρά όταν σου αράδιαζα πολύ προσωπικές λεπτομέρειες απ τη ζωή μου. Αυτό νομίζω, δείχνει ανάμεσα σε άλλα το πόσο σημαντική και intimate είναι η μουσική για μένα. 
Εσκεμμένα δε σχολίασα από την αρχή τα λεγόμενά σου περί ατομικισμού. Λοιπόν, το έχω ξαναπεί μα, αν δεν συγχωρέσεις κάποιον, ρισκάρεις να γίνεις σαν εκείνον. Θα γίνεις σκληρόπετση, μπορεί να μάθεις να πληγώνεις και εσύ. Μπορεί μάλιστα να αναπτύξεις μια κρύα απάθεια, να μάθεις να μη περιμένεις πολλά, ένας απρόσωπος κυνισμός θα σε τυλίγει. Κι όμως, δε πιστεύω ότι έτσι θα σταματήσεις να πονάς. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα για τους ευαίσθητους ανθρώπους. Ο κυνισμός, δεν είναι παρά μόνο μια μάσκα. Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι, φωνάζουν για αγάπη περισσότερο από τους φαινομενικά ευαίσθητους. Βέβαια, δεν είναι υγιής και η προσκόλληση στην ικανοποίηση των θελημάτων των άλλων, δίχως να σκέφτεσαι τι πραγματικά αποζητάς εσύ. Μια ισορροπία θέλει παντού, μόνο έτσι θα σαι καλά με τον εαυτό σου. Το να αλλάξεις και να γίνεις ατομίστρια για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δε θα σε κάνει πιο χαρούμενη. Εγώ, δε θα θελα πάντως να περιτριγυρίζομαι από άτομα που κοιτάνε μόνο το συμφέρον τους, όχι ότι μου κάνει πια εντύπωση αν κάποιος είναι έτσι, απλά συνήθως οι άνθρωποι που μου μοιάζουν στην ευαισθησία και στη θέληση για προσφορά, κάνουν καλύτερη παρέα. Να ᾽χεις το θάρρος να ανακάμψεις, να σηκώσεις τον εαυτό σου και να απαντήσεις με τη δική σου προσωπικότητα στις δοκιμασίες του κόσμου. Μη γίνεις κάτι που σε πάει αντίθετα με αυτά που αγαπάς. Όσο κι αν φαίνεται εύκολο. Δε καταλαμβαίνω πώς μπορείς να σαι ευτυχισμένη, με το να παραδοθείς στο σκοτάδι, με τους κλασσικούς συνειρμούς που αποφέρει η λέξη. Πάντως η αποδοχή του εαυτού με τα λάθη του και τις αρετές του, είναι μια μορφή συγχώρεσης. Επόμενο συλλογιστικό βήμα, είναι η φυσική συγχώρεση και των άλλων ανθρώπινων όντων, ως ακριβώς αυτών που είναι. Ο ατομικισμός δεν είναι συγχώρεση και αποδοχή ούτε του εαυτού σου, ούτε των άλλων. 
Σου αφιερώνω αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OVvJOeUdUs .

----------


## in the woods

Μπα,σκατά καταφέρνω.Δεν είμαι όσο αποδοτική θα έπρεπε και θα ήθελα ώστε να ανταπεξέλθω στις απαιτήσεις και τη δυσκολία της σχολής μου.Όταν μάλιστα ακούς από συμφοιτητές οτι χρωστάνε 1 με 2 μαθήματα maximum,άλλοι πάλι δε χρωστάνε τίποτα και ελάχιστοι,μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα,είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο με εμένα,η απαισιοδοξία σχετικά με το τι θα απογίνω όντας σε αυτή τη σχολή,χτυπάει κόκκινο.Δεν είναι οτι δεν έχω τις δυνατότητες και τις ικανότητες να γίνω πιο αποδοτική,απλά η θλίψη μου μερικές φορές με κάνει αδιάφορη,αδρανής,χωρίς ενέργεια και κίνητρο.Και τότε απλά τα παρατάω όλα και βρίσκω παρηγοριά στη μουσική και στους κόσμους μου.Πόσο ανώριμη και αδύναμη συμπεριφορά,ξέρω.Ως επακόλουθο,τα βάζω με τον εαυτό μου και αναρωτιέμαι τι θα απογίνω στη ζωή μου και γιατί έχω καταντήσει έτσι.Ένας αέναος φαύλος κύκλος.Εντάξει,ας μη μιλήσω για τους καθηγητές της σχολής μου.Είναι ορισμένοι που ξέρουν καλά να μας αποθαρρύνουν ειδικά στα εργαστήρια και μάλιστα σε αυτό το εξάμηνο έχω έρθει σε σύγκρουση με δυο για αυτό το λόγο.Τι μου λες? Το πανεπιστήμιο (και με αυτό εννοώ τους καθηγητές) χέστηκε για το τι βιώνει ο κάθε φοιτητής.Απλά πρέπει να μαζέψω όλες τις δυνάμεις μου και να το δω σοβαρά γιατί η σχολή μου είναι τέτοια που υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός και εκεί έξω όλοι είναι αρπακτικά.Και όπως λένε και οι Joy Division "I guess you were right, when we talked in the heat,there's no room for the weak, no room for the weak".
Σχετικά με όσα μου γράφεις παρακάτω,θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου αδύναμο να αυτοκτονήσει.Ακόμη και φορές που ο πανικός με διακατέχει και βγαίνω εκτός εαυτού,όπως συνέβη αρκετές φορές αυτούς τους μήνες,περιορίζομαι στο να προκαλέσω πόνο στον εαυτό μου,να τον τιμωρήσω ή να κάνω κινήσεις που ξέρω οτι θα τον βλάψουν μέχρι ένα σημείο.Ίσως αυτό που με κρατάει είναι αυτό που λένε πολύ πετυχημένα οι lebanon hanover σε ένα κομμάτι τους "a shimmer of hope left at the end".Δε θεωρώ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις την αυτοκτονία ως την εύκολη οδό όπως λες.Ο άνθρωπος που αποφασίζει από μόνος του το πότε θα "φύγει" από τη ζωή,όχι όμως επειδή έχει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα ή επειδή η ζωή του δεν είναι αυτή που θα ήθελε να είναι,αλλά επειδή έχει φτάσει σε ένα επίπεδο που γνωρίζει οτι η ζωή,του έχει δώσει όλους τους καρπούς της και οτι αν συνεχίσει να ζει από εδώ και πέρα,απλά θα σέρνεται άσκοπα στη γη,κατά την άποψη μου έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη δύναμη μέσα του από τους ανθρώπους που συμβιβάζονται να ζουν μέχρι τα γηρατειά τους επειδή φοβούνται το θάνατο.Οι άνθρωποι αποζητούν την επιβίωση τελικά,όπως λες,επειδή φοβούνται το θάνατο,την εξάλειψη αυτού του αναθεματισμένου "εγώ" τους αλλά δε συνειδητοποιούν οτι ο θάνατος ακόμη και τη στιγμή που σου γράφω είναι "δίπλα" μας,αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ζωής,απλά τον αψηφούν επειδή δε συμβαίνει σε εκείνους.Όσον αφορά την ερώτησή σου ένας γνωστός μου,μου έχει πει οτι είμαι αυτοκαταστροφικός χαρακτήρας και οτι θέλω να έχω και να δημιουργώ προβλήματα.Συμφωνώ στο οτι είμαι αυτοκαταστροφικός χαρακτήρας και πάντα θα τα βάλω με τον εαυτό μου,θα τον κατηγορήσω για ό,τι αρνητικό συμβαίνει στη ζωή μου,θα τον στήσω στον τοίχο και όταν τον δω να υποφέρει,τότε θα πάρω την ευχαρίστησή μου.Με έχει κουράσει όμως πλέον αυτός ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζω τον εαυτό μου και θέλω να αρχίσω να βλέπω τα πράγματα πιο χαλαρά και να μη τον κατηγορώ για τα πάντα.
Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που γράφεις,οτι πραγματική ελευθερία δεν υπάρχει αλλά και στις επόμενες προτάσεις που αιτιολογείς αυτή την αντίληψη.Ο άνθρωπος είναι καταδικασμένος να ζει σε μια καθημερινότητα,να παλεύει καθέ μέρα με τη προσωπική του ρουτίνα και να κάνει πράγματα,όχι από επιλογή,αλλά επειδή έτσι είναι δομημένη η κοινωνία.Επίσης,πώς γίνεται να αισθάνεσαι οτι είσαι ελεύθερος όταν οι δυνατότητες σου και τα όσα αντιλαμβάνεσαι είναι μηδαμινά σε σχέση με το μεγαλείο της 'Υπαρξης και της Ζωής που ούτως ή άλλως έχεις την επίγνωση οτι δε θα γνωρίσεις ποτέ ? Αυτό που με εκφράζει στη φράση του Σοπενχάουερ,είναι οτι όταν είμαι μόνη μου,στο χώρο μου είμαι πραγματικά ο εαυτός μου,δεν αναγκάζομαι να προσποιούμαι ή να προσαρμόζομαι ώστε να μη παρεξηγηθώ ή κριθώ από το περίγυρο.Είμαι πραγματικά ελεύθερη να είμαι ο εαυτός μου ενώ όταν βγαίνω έξω,φοράω τη στολή και το προσωπείο μου και παρουσιάζομαι φυσιολογική θάβοντας προσωρινά ό,τι βιώνω.
Γέλασα πολύ με αυτή τη φράση σου: "αλλά δε μπορούσα να μη σκεφτώ ότι μπορεί να ακουστεί μόνο αν έχεις κατεβάσει πολλές ποσότητες αλκοόλ! Φάση να βρίσκεσαι σε τράνς, να μη καταλαβαίνεις τι ακούς!" ! Σου στέλνω ένα ακόμη κομμάτι από τους sopor aeternus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7u38Lv3Ra8 .Αν δε βαριέσαι,κάνε μου τη χάρη και δες και το βίντεο.Έχω πάθει εμμονή τελευταία.Αυτό που με γοητεύει περισσότερο,πέρα από τη μουσική της,είναι ότι μοιάζει περισσότερο με ένα αλλόκοτο,μοναχικό,εξωγήινο πλάσμα (κάτι που δε πιστεύω οτι το κάνει για ποζεριά -έχοντας διαβάσει συνεντεύξεις της και γνωρίζοντας οτι δε κάνει λαιβ εμφανίσεις- αλλά επειδή έτσι είναι) παρά με άνθρωπο.Είναι "all alone in her concrete cell" και αυτό δημιουργεί περίεργες εικόνες στο μυαλό μου.
Διάβασα με προσοχή την τελευταία σου παράγραφο.Όταν δίνεσαι σε έναν άνθρωπο σε αρρωστημένο βαθμό και νοιάζεσαι περισσότερο για εκείνον παρά για τον εαυτό σου,γιατί αισθάνεσαι οτι τελικά υπάρχουν αληθινές,γνήσιες σχέσεις ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους αλλά αυτό καταρρίπτεται απότομα και με το χειρότερο τρόπο,συνειδητοποιείς οτι θα έπρεπε να είχες προστατεύσει/θωρακίσει περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου και να μην τον είχες αφήσει τόσο πολύ εκτεθειμένο.Δεν είπα οτι θέλω να γίνω ατομικίστρια,απλά να έχω αυτή την ισορροπία που γράφεις και εσύ.Από την άλλη το μόνο καλό που βρίσκω σε όλο αυτό που μου συνέβη είναι ότι συνειδητοποίησα οτι είμαι ολομόναχη σε αυτό το κόσμο,οτι θα πρέπει να στηρίζομαι μόνο στον εαυτό μου και να μη προσπαθώ να βρω κράτημα σε άλλους ανθρώπους.Επίσης να πω,οτι δε μπορώ να αποδεχτώ τον εαυτό μου με τα λάθη του.Θέλω να κάνω βήματα μπορστά,να βελτιώνομαι σαν άνθρωπος,σαν προσωπικότητα αλλά πόσο πιο εύκολα είναι όλα στα λόγια,ε? Χαμογέλασα με τον τίτλο του κομματιού που μου έστειλες.Όμορφο κομμάτι.Με μετέφερε σε ένα τρένο κάποιας βόρειας χώρας όπου θα παρατηρούσα από το παράθυρο αχανή δάση και τον ήλιο να προβάλλει ανάμεσα στα δέντρα.Μου θύμισε λίγο και αυτό το κομμάτι : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOsGs3XWtEg

Πάντως,μου αρέσει που μιλάμε.Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## in the woods

psy_spirit,έχεις να μπεις αρκετές μέρες στο φόρουμ.Ελπίζω να μη διατρέχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος πέρα του διαβάσματος.Εύχομαι να τα πηγαίνεις καλά στην εξεταστική.Είσαι καλά γενικά? Θα ήθελα να μάθω νέα σου. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCPujFvPXQE .

----------


## psy_spirit

Hello, in the woods! Long time, no read! Δίσταζα να τσεκάρω τα πόστ μας στο φόρουμ τις τελευταίες μέρες, γιατί ξέροντας τον αυτοέλεγχο μου, όταν διαβάζω μηνύματα σου δε μπορώ να μη σου απαντήσω! Κάθε μήνυμα που σου γράφω μου παίρνει σίγουρα 1 ώρα μέσο όρο, παρεμπειπτόντως! Περίεργο που τις καθημερινές έχω περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο τα πρωινά, να, τώρα για παράδειγμα γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα στην ώρα του διαλείμματός μου. Μου έλειψε το να διαβάζω μηνύματά σου! Ελπίζω αληθινά να είσαι καλά  :Smile:  Ακόμα κι όταν δε σου γράφω, ενώ ακούω μουσική είναι πολλές φορές που λέω ῾῾ἁυτό θα άρεσε της itw, να της το στείλω῾῾. 
Η εξεταστική πάει καλά! Νιώθω ότι ῾῾ανοίγει το μυαλό μου῾῾ (με το καλό τρόπο) όταν διαβάζω! Η σχολή μου εμπεριέχει πολλά μαθηματικά, τα οποία λατρεύω, με κάνουν να νιώθω ότι γυμνάζω το μυαλό μου, μετά από μια τεράστια περίοδο αδράνειας! Προσπαθώ να σου μοιραστώ όσα πιο πολλά στοιχεία μπορώ απ τη ζωή μου χωρίς να ῾῾εκτίθεμαι῾῾ στον ιντερνετικό κόσμο του φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα να σου πώ περισσότερα, να ανταλλάξουμε πληροφορίες για τις σχολές μας. Ξέρω ότι και σύ πρέπει να κατακρατάς αρκετές λεπτομέρειες, γι αυτό αποφεύγω να σου ζητάω πολλά από εδώ. Θα θελα να με συγχωρέσεις οπότε αν φαίνομαι πολύ απρόσωπη από εδώ, απλά προσπαθώ να διατηρήσω την ανωνυμία μου! 
Το παρατηρώ αυτό που λες με τους καθηγητές, μια απ᾽ τα ίδια. Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τις επιδόσεις μου όσο ήμουν σχολείο, τώρα όμως στο πανεπιστήμιο μια έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος με διαβάλλει. Τελικά είναι στο χέρι μας να δημιουργήσουμε το νόημα που θέλουμε, να κυνηγήσουμε τις σπουδές που ονειρευόμαστε. Θέλει σίγουρα τεράστια προσπάθεια. Το σύστημα είναι σίγουρα τρύπιο, το mentality του ῾Ἕλληνα φοιτητή῾῾ σκοτώνει πολλά ῾῾καλά῾῾ μυαλά ετησίως, συνήθως στα πρώτα έτη. Συνόδεψέ το αυτό με λίγα προβλήματα και μερικές ψυχικές αναταράξεις και έχεις μια τέλεια συνταγή για καταστροφή των σπουδών. Αυτό που με ευτυχεί τελευταία, είναι το να σκέφτομαι ότι περνώντας ένα μάθημα δε θα χρειάζεται να ξαναδώ και τις φάτσες συγκεκριμένων, καθηγητών και συμφοιτητών. Ειδικά όταν κάποιος στο έχει πει ξερά ότι το μάθημα δε πρόκειται να το περάσεις και τελικά το περνάς... αυτό είναι νίκη! Ανεκτίμητη αξία. 
Για το θέμα τις αυτοκτονίας, ο καθένας είναι κύριος του εαυτού του και μπορεί να αποφασίσει πότε εκείνος θέλει να φύγει. Απλά είμαστε προγραμματισμένοι ακόμα και τη τελευταία στιγμή να αποζητάμε την επιβίωση, κάθε ίνα του σώματός μας την αποζητά. Προσωπικά, όποτε η ζωή μου τα φέρνει δύσκολα ενθυμίζομαι ότι είναι απλά μια φάση και θα περάσει, θα έρθουν ευτυχισμένες στιγμές. Αλλά και στην ευτυχία μου ενθυμίζομαι ότι δεν είναι παντοτινή, δύσκολες στιγμές τη περιμένουν. Ποτέ δεν είχα βέβαια σοβαρές αυτοκτονικές τάσεις, οπότε φαντάζομαι δε θα μπορώ να καταλάβω ακριβώς τα όσα νιώθει κάποιος που βρίσκεται σε τέτοια φάση. 
Ο χαρακτηρισμός του γνωστού σου ως ῾῾αυτοκαταστροφική῾῾ σε βοήθησε; Η εκτίμησή μου είναι πως όχι, ένας τέτοιος χαρακτηρισμός μόνο περιττός είναι και δε στοχεύει στο να βοηθήσει. Ναι, ΟΚ έστω ότι είσαι αυτοκαταστροφική. Τί μπορεί να σημαίνει κάν αυτό; Ότι είσαι καταραμμένη απ τη γέννα να καταστρέφεις τον εαυτό σου; Πολύ το αμφιβάλλω. Ένας άνθρωπος οδηγείται σε πράξεις από 1000 πράγματα στη ζωή του, κανένας δε κάνει πράγματα απλά επειδή έτσι του κάπνισε. Επειδή είναι ῾῾αυτοκαταστροφικός῾῾. Μα, είναι μια λέξη αυτή, ένας χαρακτηρισμός, άδικος μάλιστα. Μπορεί σε μια φάση της ζωής μας οι πράξεις που κάνουμε να δικαιολογούνται απ τους άλλους ως αυτοκατασροφικές, αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο επειδή ανικανούν να καταλάβουν τα εσώτερα κίνητρα που μας οδηγούνε σε αυτές. 
Πολύ ιδιαίτερα τα βίντεο που μου έστειλες και πολύ καλλιτεχνικό. Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, απεικονίζει έναν άνθρωπο, ο οποίος έχει εξοριστεί απ τη κοινωνία για δικούς του λόγους ή λόγο αντικομφορμισμού και περιτοιχισμένος πια από τη μοναξιά των τεσσάρων τοιχών του, χάνει σιγά σιγά τα τελευταία στοιχεία που τον κάνουν άνθρωπο. Οι σκηνές μου βγάζουν κάτι σε αυτοβασανισμό, λόγω της μοναξιάς, ίσως; Αυτά μου γέννησε από πρώτη και δεύτερη ματιά. Sopor Aeternus = αιώνια λύπη, αν μεταφράζω σωστά. Τα τελευταία 2 σου τραγούδια τα αγάπησα! Ειδικά το προτελευταίο. Φαίνεται πως σου αρέσουν πολύ τα τραγούδια που περιέχουν θρησκευτικές φιγούρες.
Διαφορετικά τραγούδια προκαλούν διαφορετικά συναισθήματα σε διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους. Σίγουρα ένα τραγούδι σε μινόρε κλίμακα έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μας προξενίσει λύπη από ένα σε ματζόρε, όμως ένα τραγούδι που πραγματικά σε ῾῾κινεί῾῾ και σου φέρνει ιδιαίτερα συναισθήματα, σχετίζεται άμεσα με τις δικές σου αναμνήσεις και εμπειρίες. Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες μελωδίες για κάθε άνθρωπο, που ακούγοντάς τις αντηχούνε μέσα του σε συγκεκριμένα συναισθήματα. Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο tune για τη χαρά και τη λύπη για κάθε άτομο. Δεν το εξηγώ τόσο καλά, προσπαθώ να βρώ που το είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει στο νετ, αλλά μάταια. Προσωπικά, ένα τραγούδι που μου προξενεί κάτι ιδιαίτερο είναι το https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSMHcT-TqJw 
όχι λόγω των στίχων, όσο της μελωδίας. Και κάτι που ήθελα να σου στείλω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owNWgBnye5g και που θα προσπαθήσω να παίξω τώρα! Αυτό είναι όμορφο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uOyfqVuonQ 
Να σαι καλά itw! Με συγχωρείς για την απουσία μου. Να χεις μια όμορφη εβδομάδα. <3

----------


## Xfactor

από ότι διαβασα εάν καποιος θελει να μιλαει προσωπικα με ένα άλλο μελος πρεπει να εχει συμπληρωσει καποιον αριθμο μηνυματων ισως 60 η 50

----------


## in the woods

Τελείωσα το διάβασμα για σήμερα,έβαλα ένα ποτηράκι βότκα (το δικαιούμαι μετά από αρκετές ώρες διάβασμα για να χαλαρώσω λιγάκι) και κάθισα να σου γράψω.Χάρηκα που είδα μήνυμα σου.Από την ώρα που το είδα,ανυπομονούσα να έρθει το βράδυ να κάτσω με την ησυχία μου να το διαβάσω προσεκτικά και να σου απαντήσω.Έχω να μιλήσω με άνθρωπο αρκετές μέρες -πέρα από την αδερφή μου δηλαδή- και μου λείπει λίγο η (ουσιαστική) επικοινωνία.Έτσι και έτσι είμαι αλλά το προσπαθώ.
Μπράβο πάντως που τα πηγαίνεις καλά στην εξεταστική,να συνεχίσεις έτσι!Εγώ ξεκινάω αυτή τη βδομάδα,βασικά ήταν να δώσω και ένα μάθημα νωρίτερα,αλλά η ύλη ήταν χαοτική και η ψυχολογία μου ευαίσθητη οπότε το παράτησα.Μαθηματικά,ε? Το χειρότερό μου!
Εγώ ειδικά σε αυτό το εξάμηνο,όπως σου έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα,έχω πολύ αρνητικές εμπειρίες με καθηγητές.Θα σου γράψω δυο γεγονότα.Είχα λείψει σε ένα εργαστήριο,στο οποίο δικαιούμασταν μια απουσία,γιατί εκείνη τη μέρα δεν είχα ενέργεια ούτε να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι,ήμουν ψυχολογικά ράκος και στο επόμενο εργαστήριο,αντί να με καθοδηγήσουν λίγο παραπάνω και να μου δώσουν δυο συμβουλές,με άγχωναν περισσότερο και μου πετούσαν υπονοούμενα επειδή είχα λείψει.Μια άλλη φορά -πάλι σε αυτό το εξάμηνο- που είχε απεργία,είχα κάνει 2 ώρες και ένα 15΄για να φτάσω στη σχολή (χωρίς υπερβολή) και επειδή έφτασα 5-10' αργότερα στο εργαστήριο,δυο αχώνευτοι καθηγητές δε με δέχτηκαν.Καλά,εκείνη τη μέρα είχα κάνει μεγάλο θέμα και συγκρούστηκα με τους καθηγητές,αισθανόμουν αδικημένη και κανένας από τους συμφοιτητές δε με υποστήριξε.Είναι πολλές οι φορές που αισθάνομαι σαν τη μύγα μέσα στο γάλα σε αυτή τη σχολή,γιατί πιστεύω οτι δε ταιριάζω καθόλου στη νοοτροπία τέτοιων ανθρώπων.Συν του οτι ενώ ήταν από τις πρώτες-πρώτες επιλογές μου,πλέον αισθάνομαι σαν να έχω χάσει λίγο το ενδιαφέρον μου.Αυτό που με κρατάει,ίσως,είναι οτι μπορείς να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε ένα ευρύ φάσμα επαγγελματικών κλάδων.Αν όχι αυτό κιόλας,τι άλλο? Δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι που να με "τραβάει" σε σημείο να πω οτι θέλω να το κυνηγήσω.
Επειδή επανέρχεσαι στο θέμα της αυτοκτονίας,δε πιστεύω οτι ισχύει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις αυτό που γράφεις,ότι δηλαδή ακόμα και την τελευταία στιγμή αποζητούμε την επιβίωση.Σαν γενικευμένη αρχή της φύσης και των ζωντανών οργανισμών συμφωνώ οτι ισχύει,αλλά έχω να αναφέρω περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων,αγαπημένων μου καλλιτεχνών,που αυτοκτόνησαν είτε επειδή ακολουθούσαν αποκρυφιστικά μονοπάτια και αντιμετώπιζαν το θάνατο ως ένα μέσο μετάβασης σε άλλα πεδία είτε επειδή θεωρούσαν οτι είχαν φτάσει στο peak της ζωής τους και είχαν ανάγκη πλέον να αποχωρήσουν,ουσιαστικά υπερβαίνοντας τη φύσης τους και την αδυναμία τους και νικώντας τα γηρατειά ή την ασθένεια.Ένας από τους πολύ - πολύ αγαπημένους μου καλλιτέχνες πάλι λίγο πριν αυτοκτονήσει,έγραψε ένα γράμμα με πολύ μακάβριο,αυτοσαρκαστικό,μπ λακ χιούμορ για την αυτοκτονία του.Τέλος πάντων,ενδεικτικά παραδείγματα ανθρώπων που έχω στο μυαλό μου για να αιτιολογήσω την αντίληψη μου.Να πω πάντως οτι είναι όμορφος ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζεις τη ζωή δεδομένου του συγκεκριμένου statement : "Προσωπικά, όποτε η ζωή μου τα φέρνει δύσκολα ενθυμίζομαι ότι είναι απλά μια φάση και θα περάσει, θα έρθουν ευτυχισμένες στιγμές. Αλλά και στην ευτυχία μου ενθυμίζομαι ότι δεν είναι παντοτινή, δύσκολες στιγμές τη περιμένουν".Εγώ μετά το σοκ που υπέστη τους τελευταίους μήνες και το βούρκο στον οποίο είχα βυθιστεί,θεωρούσα οτι πλέον δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για εμένα,οτι η ζωή μου γκρεμίστηκε μια για πάντα.Όχι ότι τώρα είμαι τελείως καλά ή αισιόδοξη,αλλά σίγουρα πιο ήρεμη και πιο ψύχραιμη.Πόσο συμφωνώ σε αυτό που γράφεις στην επόμενη παράγραφο σου -σε σημείο που σκέφτομαι οτι θα μπορούσα να το είχα γράψει εγώ,κάτι που δε συμβαίνει βέβαια πρώτη φορά,αρκετές φορές ταυτίζομαι με όσα γράφεις- οτι οι άνθρωποι βάζουν "ταμπέλες" επειδή δεν είναι ικανοί να κατανοήσουν τα κίνητρα που μας οδηγούν σε συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές.Βέβαια,τον γνωστό μου τον δικαιολογώ μέχρι ένα σημείο γιατί ενώ έχει πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από εμένα,εκ των οποίων προβλήματα βιοπορισμού,δεν παραιτείται ούτε απελπίζεται ούτε μαραζώνει όπως έκανα και συνεχίζω να κάνω εγώ ορισμένες φορές και πάντα είναι πιο ευχάριστος από εμένα.Αλλά όπως έχεις γράψει και εσύ σε προηγούμενο ποστ σου,ο ψυχισμός του κάθε ανθρώπου επηρεάζεται σε διαφορετικό βαθμό ακόμη και αν δυο άνθρωποι βιώνουν παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.Αλλά αυτό ορισμένοι άνθρωποι αδυνατούν να το αντιληφθούν.
Sopor aeternus =αιώνιος ύπνος.Τις τελευταίες μέρες ακούω δισκογραφία της από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ.Με έχει "αγγίξει" για τα καλά.Έχω ένα δίσκο της,αλλά ποτέ δεν του είχα δώσει την απαραίτητη προσοχή γιατί όπως συνειδητοποιώ τώρα,ποτέ δεν ήμουν στο mood να εκτιμήσω τη μαγεία της ιδιαίτερης και τόσο προσωπικής μουσικής της.Τα τελευταία βράδια συνήθως ανάβω ένα κεράκι,έχω ανοιχτό το booklet σε μια πολύ ατμοσφαιρική εικόνα της,παίρνω ένα ζάναξ,βάζω ένα δίσκο της και σε κάποια κομμάτια της χορεύω ρυθμικά στο σκοτάδι του δωματίου μου ή περιστρέφομαι γύρω από τον εαυτό μου μέχρι να αρχίσω να ζαλίζομαι - είναι περίεργο γιατί εκείνες τις στιγμές αισθάνομαι κάπως "ελεύθερη",αν και δε νομίζω οτι αυτή είναι η κατάλληλη λέξη για να περιγράψω το συναίσθημα,όμως δε μπορώ να βρω και κάποια άλλη.Τέλος πάντων ελπίζω να μη σε κουράζω με αχρείαστες πληροφορίες,απλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σου.
Το πρώτο κομμάτι που μου έστειλες έχει φοβερά μελαγχολικό ρυθμό,όσο το άκουγα αισθάνθηκα ένα σφίξιμο ειδικά προς το τέλος που η φωνή του "έσπαγε" κάποιες στιγμές,σαν να ήταν έτοιμος να ξεσπάσει σε κλάματα.Ίδια συναισθήματα μου προκαλεί και αυτό : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQGOsE0gOtA .Το κομμάτι των interpol,μου άρεσε περισσότερο από όσα μου έστειλες,σήμερα μου κράτησε συντροφιά πολλές στιγμές και είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα το έχω στο repeat για μέρες ακόμα.Όταν το άκουσα πρώτη φορά ήμουν στη μπαλκονόπορτα του δωματίου μου και κάπνιζα ένα τσιγάρο.Λοιπόν,όσο το άκουγα,χαμογελούσα,παρατηρ ούσα έξω και σκεφτόμουν οτι είσαι από τους πολύ λίγους ανθρώπους που συνδυάζω με κάτι όμορφο.
Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## in the woods

Καλησπέρα psy_spirit και όσα άτομα διαβάσετε το ποστ μου.
Σήμερα η μέρα μου ήταν αρκετά περίεργη (με την αρνητική έννοια).Τώρα απλά κάθομαι ανέκφραστη στο δωμάτιο μου,ακούω μουσική και γράφω γιατί θέλω να μοιραστώ τα γεγονότα της σημερινής μέρας και να ζητήσω συμβουλές.Αύριο δίνω μάθημα και σήμερα ήταν η μέρα της "επανάληψης".Γενικά,καταβάλ λω μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να διαβάσω δεδομένης της εύθραυστης ψυχολογίας μου.Τις τελευταίες μέρες με βοηθούσε η συντροφιά της αδερφής μου γιατί διάβαζα στο δωμάτιο της και η παρουσία της με απέτρεπε από το να "πέσω" ψυχολογικά σε ανησυχητικό βαθμό.Σήμερα ήμουν μόνη μου στο δωμάτιο μου και ενώ μέχρι το απόγευμα βρισκόμουν σε μια ουδέτερη διάθεση και πήγαινε καλά το διάβασμα,κατά τις 5-6 με έπιασε μια θλίψη στην οποία αφέθηκα,τα παράτησα όλα και έβαλα τα κλάματα.Από τη μια υπήρχαν στιγμές που με έπιαναν απανωτές κρίσεις άγχους και πανικού -γιατί σκεφτόμουν το πώς έχω καταντήσει πλέον και οτι αύριο στο μάθημα θα απογοητευτώ για ακόμη μια φορά από τον εαυτό μου- και από την άλλη στιγμές που ήμουν απαθής,αδρανής και χωρίς ενέργεια για τίποτα.Τελικά,το απόγευμα μου,το χαρακτήρισαν η βουλιμία,τα ζάναξ και τα κλάματα.Πλέον,έχω παρατηρήσει οτι προδιαθέτω τα πάντα αρνητικά και όσες λύσεις και να μου προτείνει ή συμβουλές να μου δίνει η μητέρα μου,εγώ είμαι εγκλωβισμένη στον αρνητισμό μου.Με έχει κουράσει αυτή η κατάσταση.Τι να κάνω? Μήπως να δώσω μια ευκαιρία σε κάποιον άλλο ψυχολόγο (αν και η πρώτη εμπειρία με ψυχολόγο δεν μου άφησε θετικές εντυπώσεις και δε ξέρω καν κατά πόσο θα με βοηθούσε εν τέλει κάτι τέτοιο,γιατί πιστεύω πως όσα λόγια και να σου πει ένας άνθρωπος είναι μάταια αν από μόνος σου δεν ενεργοποιηθείς και δεν έχεις θέληση να αλλάξεις) ? Περισσότερο κλίνω προς τον ψυχίατρο,να χαπακωθώ επιτέλους μπας και δω άσπρη μέρα.Μακάρι να είχα περισσότερη δύναμη μέσα μου και να μπορούσα να σταθώ στα πόδια μου,να ήμουν αποδοτική σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής μου.Άλλα το να είμαι αληθινά καλά μέσα μου,μου φαίνεται τόσο μακριά πλέον.Με συγχωρείτε αν το μήνυμα μου δεν έχει και πολύ συνοχή σε κάποια σημεία,αλλά σήμερα κουράστηκα πολύ ψυχικά.

----------


## psy_spirit

Γεια σου itw! Το μήνυμά σου στις 30 με έκανε πολύ χαρούμενη, το διαβάζα και το ξαναδιάβαζα και περίμενα πότε να βρώ χρόνο να σου γράψω. Θα επικεντρωθώ στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα όμως, γιατί με θορύβισε πολύ! Ελπίζω η κατάσταση να βελτιώθηκε αυτές τις ώρες. Λοιπόν, για ό,τι μπορεί να αξίζει, να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σε αυτό. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πώς νιώθεις. Κάθεσαι να διαβάσεις και εκεί που πάνε όλα καλά, κάτι θα δείς, κάτι δε θα καταλάβεις καλά και εκεί σε πιάνει πανικός, σκέφτεσαι ότι δεν προλαβαίνεις να καλύψεις το κενό στο μάθημα και απελπίζεσαι. Σύν ότι, ενδεχομένα, δεν νιώθεις πως έχεις την ενέργεια να διαβάσεις, πολύ απλά δεν θες. Πιάνω πολλές φορές τονε αυτό μου να παίζω κιθάρα για ώρες αντί να διαβάζω ή να πηγαίνω άκυρους περίπατους στο πουθενά, μόνο και μόνο επειδή το διάβασμα για μένα έχει καταντήσει βαρετό και ψυχοφθόρο. Όλα μια συνήθεια είναι, αν έχεις να διαβάσεις πολύ καιρό θα δυσκολευτείς πάρα πολύ. 
Λοιπόν, πολύ καλό αυτό που κάνεις με την αδερφή σου, το κάνω και εγώ με το αγόρι μου, όταν βρίσκεται στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με μένα νιώθω συντροφιά και με ενδυναμώνει. Απ᾽ ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, όλα πήγαιναν σχετικά καλά αυτές τις μέρες με το διάβασμα και μια αδύναμη στιγμή σε έριξε κάτω. Αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο όμως, δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα να αποδίδεις το 100% σου! Όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, πάρε βαθειές ανάσες, κάνε κανα διαλλειμματάκι, άκου μουσική και εάν βλέπεις ότι δεν καταφέρνεις με τίποτα ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο του μαθήματος, πήγαινε στο παρακάτω. Βοηθάει να σκέφτεσαι ότι έχεις ένα σκοπό, να περάσεις τα μαθήματα σου που θα σε βοηθήσουν στο μετέπειτα της ζωής σου. Μπορεί να αγχώνεσαι με τη μοναξιά, σκέψου όμως ότι η εξεταστική είναι μια μοναχική περίοδος που ενδύκνειται να τη περάσεις στο σπίτι σου, πολλές ώρες. Βοηθάει να κανονίζεις και σχέδια για μετά την εξεταστική ή να βγαίνεις καμιά φορά την εβδομάδα για να μη σε πιάνει κλεισούρα. 
Τα πάς πολύ καλά! Βηματάκι βηματάκι γίνεται, τώρα δε φαίνεται η δουλειά που έχεις κάνει, με το χρόνο έρχονται αποτελέσματα. Το διάβασμα που κάνεις τώρα όσο λίγο κι αν είναι, δεν είναι μάταιο. Ακόμα και αν δεν περάσεις το μάθημα, συσσωρεύεις γνώση για τις επόμενες εξεταστικές + ῾῾εκπαιδεύεις῾῾ τον εγκέφαλό σου λίγο λίγο να μη τα παρατά και να διαβάζει. 
Η γνώμη μου τη ξέρεις για ψυχίατρους και ψυχολόγους είναι γενικά καλή, πιστεύω ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, απλά θέλει ψαχτήρι μην πάς σε όποιον να ναι! Για αρχή μπορείς να πας σε έναν καλό ψυχολόγο και ΑΝ δεν δεις εκεί αποτέλεσμα, τότε πας σε ψυχίατρο. Πολλά λεφτά βέβαια θέλουν και οι 2, αλλά μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και στη ψυχολογική στήριξη της σχολής σου. Έχω ανακαλύψει ότι συνεργάζομαι καλύτερα με ψυχολόγους που είναι νέοι σχετικά και είναι γυναίκες, νιώθω μπορούν να με καταλάβουν καλύτερα, αλλά αυτά είναι προτιμήσεις. Πάντως για τώρα ο ψυχολόγος είναι μεγάλο βήμα, πιο πολύ κίνηση απελπισίας θα την έκρινα. Και εγώ πέρσι στην εξετάστικη περίοδο του Φεβρουαρίου απευθύνθηκα σε ψυχολόγο, επειδή είχα αγχωθεί τρελά. Αυτό που έχει σημασία τώρα είναι η σχολή σου, τίποτα άλλο! Μη σκέφτεσαι τη διάθεσή σου, όσο σου είναι εφικτό. Σου πέφτουνε μαζί ψυχολογική κούραση και σωματική (απ το διάβασμα) και σε πιάνει πανικός.. 
Τα ζάναξ σε βοηθάνε; Από 1 εμπειρία που είχα, το μόνο που μου έκαναν ήταν να μου φέρουν ελαφριά αποπροσωποίηση, μου μούδιασαν τα συναισθήματα αλλά ένιωθα ότι αυτό ήταν ψεύτικο, δεν ερχόταν από μέσα μου, περισσότερο σα να με τύλιγε μια μεγάλη κουβέρτα. Δεν τα ξαναχρησιμοποίησα. Ξέρεις, η ψυχολογική κατάπτωση μπορεί να έρθει και λόγω των ζάναξ και του αλκοόλ. BTW αλκοόλ και ζάναξ είναι θανατηφόρος συνδιασμός. Στη κυριολεξία.
Μπορείς να στηριχθείς στα αγαπημένα σου άτομα, πραγματικά η ψυχολογική στήριξη από εκείνα είναι η πεμπτουσία για το διάβασμα της εξεταστικής. Δεν χρειάζεται νιώθεις άχρηστη όταν σε συμβουλεύουνε, από αγάπη το κάνουν και επειδή ίσως απελπίζονται με τη κατάσταση, αλλά αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό. Προσπάθησε να πάρεις τις συμβουλές τους στα σοβαρά και να τις εφαρμόσεις. Βοηθάνε επίσης και οι περίπατοι στον ήλιο. 

Καλό μήνα itw... Οι σκέψεις μου είναι μαζί σου! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά. Θα περιμένω για απάντησή σου!

----------


## psy_spirit

Ήθελα να σου στείλω αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK5k7srWRO0  :Smile:  και πολλά άλλα έπονται...

----------


## in the woods

Για αρχή,ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμη φορά για το ενδιαφέρον και για το χρόνο που αφιερώνεις δίνοντας μου συμβουλές και ενθαρρύνοντας με.Το εκτιμώ πολύ.Με κάνει να σκέφτομαι οτι ακόμη υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με την ουσιαστική έννοια της λέξης.Μακάρι και εγώ να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω σε κάποια δυσκολία σου.Θα μου έβγαινε αυθόρμητα και όχι σαν αντάλλαγμα.
Η χθεσινή μέρα ήταν εφιαλτική.Με το πού χτύπησαν τη πόρτα μου το κενό,οι αρνητικές σκέψεις για τη ζωή μου,η απογοήτευση από κάποιες πρόσφατες καταστάσεις,η πίεση και το άγχος για τη σχολή,τα δέχτηκα παθητικά και η ενέργεια μου για να κάνω το ο,τιδήποτε αφαιρέθηκε στο πι και φι.Αρνούμουν προκλητικά στον εαυτό μου να συνεχίσει να διαβάζει και όχι επειδή με έπιασε απόγνωση επειδή δε καταλάβαινα κάποιο σημείο της ύλης.Ενώ άλλες μέρες το πολεμούσα περισσότερο και σίγουρα σε αυτόν τον αγώνα η αδερφή μου έπαιζε σημαντικό ρόλο.Εσύ ακόμη και όταν δε διαβάζεις κάνεις κάτι παραγωγικό,παίζεις κιθάρα ας πούμε,εγώ απλά κάθομαι και κοιτάω το ταβάνι -κυριολεκτικά όμως- με μια παθητική αδράνεια και μετά,επειδή θέλω να "τιμωρήσω" τον εαυτό μου ή απλά να ξεσπάσω κάπου,γίνομαι βουλιμική και εκεί είναι που τα επίπεδα της σιχαμάρας για τον εαυτό μου χτυπάνε κόκκινο.Ήμουν κοκκαλιάρα -κάτι το οποίο μου αρέσει αισθητικά- και πλέον έχω δει το σώμα μου να αλλάζει.Εντάξει,δεν έχω γίνει παχύσαρκη,αλλά θέλω να επιστρέψω στα κιλά μου για να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα.Και κάθε φορά που με πιάνουν βουλιμικές τάσεις,ως επακόλουθο της ψυχικής ανισορροπίας μου,το βλέπω σαν προσωπική ήττα.Προσπαθώ να πειθαρχήσω τον εαυτό μου,να τον ελέγξω σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωή του όπως παλιότερα,να τον (επανα)φέρω στα φυσιολογικά του,αλλά όταν οι προσπάθειες μου είναι μάταιες,απογοητεύομαι και αισθάνομαι ενοχές.Χθες το υπερβολικό άγχος μου το μετέτρεψα σε έναν γενικευμένο πανικό στο σπίτι και εκσφενδόνιζα απανωτές αρνητικές σκέψεις σε σημείο που η μητέρα μου απηύδησε με τη περίπτωσή μου.Και δε τη κατηγορώ.Μερικές φορές είμαι τόσο παρωπιδική που μόνο το μαύρο υπάρχει για μένα.Αυτό που με αγχώνει περισσότερο με τη σχολή είναι οτι με πιθανή αποτυχία μου σε κάποιο μάθημα,αισθάνομαι κατώτερη από τους συμφοιτητές μου και οτι μένω πίσω σε σχέση με αυτούς,οτι οι υπόλοιποι προχωράνε και εγώ μένω στάσιμη.Δε φοβάμαι ούτε με αγχώνει οτι δε θα τελειώσω τη σχολή,ας πούμε.Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα ανταγωνισμού από τη πλευρά μου -ποτέ δεν ήμουν ανταγωνιστική- αλλά στη σχολή μου υπάρχει ένας υποβόσκων ανταγωνισμός που προσωπικά με φθείρει,γιατί δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου.Πάντως σχετικά με το μάθημα σήμερα,περισσότερες πιθανότητες δίνω στο να το πέρασα οπότε μόνο αυτό,ανέβασε τη διάθεση μου.Τώρα που σου γράφω είμαι ήρεμη και σχετικά καλά.Χθες κοιμήθηκα 4.30 και ξύπνησα 8 σήμερα.Το πρωί σήμερα ήταν επίσης από τα χειρότερα.Απλά ξύπνησα με το σκεπτικό οτι όταν μια μέρα πάει χάλια,αυτό συνεχίζεται σαν ντόμινο και για τις επόμενες και αν προσθέσεις σε αυτό,το φόβο και το άγχος μην απογοητευτώ από τις επιδόσεις μου,για μια ώρα απλά ξάπλωνα στο κρεβάτι και είχα αποφασίσει οτι δε θα πάω να δώσω.Ε,τελικά με λίγη ώθηση και παρότρυνση πήγα και χαίρομαι για αυτό.Προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται πάντως να κάνω σχέδια για μετά την εξεταστική,αν και μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω να περιμένω κάτι αληθινά όμορφο από τη ζωή μου και σε τέτοιες σκέψεις βαλτώνω.Τέλος πάντων.Το τελευταίο διάστημα στριφογυρίζει σοβαρά στο μυαλό μου να υλοποιήσω μια σκέψη που υπάρχει αρκετό καιρό απλά σαν σκέψη.Θέλω να κάνω κάτι για εμένα και σκέφτομαι μήπως τολμήσω τελικά να κάνω ένα τατουάζ που έχω στο μυαλό μου.Κάτι πολύ μικρό και μινιμαλιστικό που πιστεύω οτι με εκφράζει.
Σήμερα που έχω ξεφύγει από τη θολούρα του πανικού και του άγχους αρνούμαι κατηγορηματικά τη βοήθεια οποιουδήποτε ψυχολόγου και συμφωνώ απόλυτα που το ορίζεις ως κίνηση απελπισίας.Χθες η σκέψη ενός ψυχίατρου έμοιαζε σαν όαση στο μυαλό μου.Σκεφτόμουν οτι θα έπαιρνα ο,τι και να μου έδινε,από αντικαταθλιπτικό μέχρι διεγερτικό και δε ξέρω 'γω τι άλλο,αν ήταν να φύγει από πάνω μου η μιζέρια και να αντικατασταθεί με αίσθημα ευφορίας και θετικής θέασης των πραγμάτων.Σχετικά με τα ζάναξ,έχω παρατηρήσει οτι με κάνουν πιο υποτονική,τα μάτια μου γίνονται πιο βαριά και το κεφάλι μου μουδιάζει και γίνεται επίσης βαρύ.Δε ξέρω αν βοηθάνε,σίγουρα δε καλύπτουν το κενό μέσα μου,αλλά τα "ζητάω" ξανά τα τελευταία βράδια -λόγω και των μυοχαλαρωτικών ιδιοτήτων τους- σε συνδυασμό με το αλκοόλ.Βοηθάνε σίγουρα στον ύπνο,κοιμάμαι πιο βαθιά αλλά μερικές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει οτι όταν ξυπνάω,το κεφάλι μου το αισθάνομαι ακόμη βαρύ και σαν να βουίζει ή να τεντώνεται κάπως (δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω ακριβώς).Αν και αυτό,θα το απέδιδα και σε άλλους παράγοντες γιατί ίσως μου έχει μείνει "κουσούρι" από επαναλαμβανόμενες καταστάσεις που βίωνα τους προηγούμενους μήνες.Το γνωρίζω πάντως οτι είναι θανατηφόρος συνδυασμός ζάναξ-αλκοόλ,βασική αντένδειξη της αλπραζολάμης,αλλά ούτε πίνω σε σημείο να μεθάω ούτε κατεβάζω μια καρτέλα ζάναξ τη μέρα.Αν και το ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι πρέπει να τα αφήσω όλα αυτά για να έχω περισσότερη διαύγεια πνεύματος.
Άκου αυτό : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVMTOhwYQnA . Με ηρεμεί πολύ.Η πρώτη φράση "νύχτα στη πόλη" δημιουργεί μια έκρηξη σκέψεων και εικόνων στο μυαλό μου.Διαφορετικά ακούσματα από αυτά που με έχεις συνηθίσει.
Καληνύχτα psy.Βασικά σκέφτομαι οτι θέλω πολύ να σου πω το όνομά μου,για να με αποκαλείς με αυτό,αλλά με κρατάει το οτι είναι δημόσια τα μηνύματά μου.

----------


## psy_spirit

ITW! Από τις λίγες φορές που συγχρονιζόμαστε στο φόρουμ! Να πώ την αλήθεια, περίμενα πώς και πώς μήνυμά σου, έστησα σκοπιά στο φόρουμ εδω και ώρες! Με είχε ψιλοαγχώσει το τελευταίο σου μήνυμα. Έχεις καλή επίγνωση του εαυτού σου απ ότι φαίνεται, βοηθάει αυτό στην ανέλιξή σου. Διάβασα το μήνυμά σου και ησύχασα!.. Ελπίζω το βράδυ αυτό να σου κυλίσει πιο ήρεμα... Λοιπόν, θα πάω για ύπνο τώρα γιατί δεν ειμαι συνηθισμένη στο ξενύχτι. Συγχώρεσε τη νύστα μου! :3 Διάβασα όλο σου το μήνυμα και θα σου απαντήσω πιο εκτεταμένα αύριο. Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά πάντως. 
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## in the woods

psy_spirit  :Smile:  
Το μήνυμα σου μου άφησε μια γλυκειά,όμορφη αίσθηση.Δε μπορώ να μη σε ευχαριστήσω ξανά για το ενδιαφέρον.Να ξέρεις πάντως οτι μου δίνεις δύναμη.Όσο περίεργο μπορεί να ακούγεται αυτό,ισχύει.Εγώ χαίρομαι που μιλάμε.
Θα βάλω λογικά να δω ένα επεισόδιο από τη σειρά.Παρεμπιπτόντως,τελεί ωσα και το δεύτερο κύκλο.

----------


## in the woods

Καλημέρα psy.Ήθελα απλά να σου πω οτι εδώ και λίγη ώρα έχω βάλεi το little dark age των MGMT, στο repeat,στα ηχεία μου.Από τα αγαπημένα κομμάτια που μου έχεις στείλει.Ειδικά σε high volume,εκτοξεύεται το κομμάτι.Περιττό να σου πω οτι δε χορταίνω να βλέπω και το βίντεο.Μου αρέσει πολύ το darkwave στυλ της μιας από τις κοπέλες στο βίντεο.Άκου λίγο αυτό : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq7ADhsTyko .To βίντεο,η φωνή της,ο ρυθμός,μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό τη λέξη aesthetics.
Εύχομαι να έχεις μια όμορφη μέρα!

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλησπέρα! Με τιμάς πολύ που ακούς την αγαπημένη μου μουσική! Οι MGMT είναι απ τα αγαπημένα μου συγκροτήματα! Τρελαίνομαι ιδιαίτερα και με το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι, τα συνθς του είναι από άλλο γαλαξία! Χαίρομαι πολύ και εγώ που μιλάω μαζί σου, κάνουμε πολύ ωραίες συζητήσεις που όσο περνάει ο καιρός συνειδητοποιώ ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω με όλους, οπότε αυτό το κομμάτι είναι ξεχωριστό για μένα. Με εκπλήσσει πάντα η ευγένειά σου, δε πίστευα ότι τα μηνύματά μας θα σε βοηθάγανε τόσο και χαίρομαι πολύ με αυτό! Και εγώ αντίστοιχα νιώθω ότι μπορώ να στραφώ σε σένα και να ανοιχτώ, αν και θα το αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ. Ελπίζω να μη φαίνομαι αγενής, αλλά έχω μάθει πολλά πράγματα να τα μασάω, να τα καταπίνω μόνη μου, δύσκολα θα εμποστευτώ κάποιον ή θα ζητήσω βοήθεια, υποφέρω μόνη μου. Υπάρχει μεγάλος φόβος να μη γίνομαι φορτίο στους άλλους, σε σημείο να υποκρίνομαι και εγώ η ίδια στον εαυτό μου ορισμένες φορές ότι είμαι καλά, ενώ δεν είμαι. Πάντως, με τις συζητήσεις μας από εδώ έχω βοηθηθεί και εγώ σε πολλά κομμάτια της ζωής μου, πάντα μου αρέσε να ανταλλάσσω ιδέες και απόψεις για το κόσμο γύρω μου, με βοηθάει να ῾῾μεγαλώνω῾῾. 
Άκυρο αυτό, ξέρω ότι είσαι παιδί του ήλιου, αλλά πώς σου φαίνεται ο καιρός σήμερα; Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ η συγκεκριμένη γκρίζα ατμόσφαιρα που μας τυλίγει σήμερα, τη βρίσκω καθησυχαστική, με μια δόση μελαγχολίας, όπως και η διάθεσή μου σήμερα. Άλλες μέρες μπορεί να ένιωθα να με καταπλακώνει αυτό το γκριζο, σήμερα όμως όχι. Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει η σειρά, δεν ήξερα ότι είδες τόσα επεισόδια! Νομίζω πάντως ότι όσο περνάει ο χρόνος γίνεται και καλύτερη, δεν φθείρεται όπως άλλες. Rick & morty έχεις δεί ποτέ; 
Λοιπόν, σχετικά με τη παραγωγικότητα νομίζω ότι εφόσον δεν είναι μετρήσιμη, είναι σχετική σε κάθε άτομο, υποκειμενική. Εσύ θα κρινες παραγωγικό το παίξιμο της κιθάρας, εγώ το βρίσκω απλά ότι σκοτώνω χρόνο και χασομερώ αντί να διαβάζω, κάτι το οποίο είναι πραγματικά παραγωγικό για μένα. Αλλά καταλαβαίνω πώς το εννοείς και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τέτοια στασιμότητα, να μη κάνω τίποτα παρά να κοιτάζω το ταβάνι όλη μέρα έχω να βιώσω απ τη παιδική μου ηλικία. Ας πούμε απλά ότι ηταν άσχημες στιγμές και δε θέλω να επεκταθώ περαιτέρω από εδώ. Το να μη κάνω τίποτα και να κάθομαι απλά μόνη σε ένα άδειο δωμάτιο, είναι ο θάνατός μου. Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει στιγμή της ημέρας που να μην απασχολούμαι με κάτι, ώρες ώρες νιώθω ότι προσπαθώ να ξεφύγω απ τον εαυτό μου. Πάντως ο διαλογισμός μου αρέσει πολύ! Αλλά πάλι νιώθω ότι είναι μια μορφή απασχόλησης και αυτή.
Το κατάλαβα ότι αυτή η σκέψη ψυχολόγου ήταν περισσότερο σπασμωδική και με λίγη σκέψη. Αντίκρουε όλα σου τα πιστεύω! Χαίρομαι που σήμερα νιώθεις πιο δυνατή και πατάς στα πόδια σου. Νομίζω ότι καλύτερα να προσπαθείς μόνη παρά να διαφύγεις κάπου επειδή φοβάσαι, χωρίς να το θες πραγματικά.
Με τη βουλιμία δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις, θα ήθελα να σε βοηθήσω αλλά δεν έχω κάποια εμπειρία. Νομίζω θα σε βοηθούσε να έπαιρνες όλα τα καλά στοιχεία και βιταμίνες απ τις τροφές, η μεσογειακή διατροφή αναγχωρίζεται ως η πιο υγιής παγκοσμίως και θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει σε αυτό. Τώρα το σώμα σου είναι σδύναμο, όπως και η ψυχολογία σου και μερική από αυτή τη δύναμη σίγουρα θα έρθει απ τη σωστή διατροφή και άσκηση. Ακούγομαι σαν preacher, αλλά δε μπορώ να μη σου πώ αυτό που νιώθω εγώ ότι είναι σωστό και θα σε βοηθήσει! Βήμα βήμα την ημέρα και θα δεις διαφορά και στη διάθεση. Μόλις νιώσεις καλύτερα, μπορείς να αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι πώς να χάσεις κιλά με υγιές τρόπο, γιατί η πείνα και ανορεξία δε βοηθάνε.
Και για να αναφερθώ και στο προηγούμενό σου μήνυμα, θυμάμαι τη μέρα που λες με την απεργεία των μέσων. Έκανα και εγώ 1μιση ώρα να φτάσω στο εργαστήριο, όχι ότι μου βάλανε απουσία, αλλά όταν πήγα να δικαιολογηθώ η απάντηση ήταν ῾Ὅλοι οι άλλοι γιατί ήρθαν στην ώρα τους;῾῾ Μάλλον όλοι οι άλλοι δεν μένουν 10 χμ μακριά απ τη σχολή, όπως εγώ!  :Smile:  Τέλος πάντων πολλά μπορούν αν ειπωθούν, δε ξέρω τι αντιπαθώ πιο πολύ, τις παρατάξεις, τους καθηγητές, τα βιβλία τα ίδια. Όλα μου φαίνονται τρύπια και είναι. Προσωπικά σπουδάζω πάνω σε μια επιστήμη που εκτιμώ ιδιαιτέρως από μικρή και με εξιτάρει εγκεφαλικώς. Ευτυχώς δλδ, γιατί δε ξέρω τι άλλο με κρατάει απ το να τα παρατήσω όλα. Δε σκέφτομαι από τώρα για το τι θα ακολουθήσω επαγγελματικώς, νομίζω δε χρειάζεται αυτό που θα σπουδάσω να το ακολουθήσω για τόσα χρόνια μετά. 
Λοιπόν, παρόλο που δεν ακούω πολλή ελληνική μουσική, το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι μου άρεσε, είχε πραγματικά ήρεμη μελωδία, όπως είπες και εσύ. Τα visuals και η μελωδία του τελευταίου κομματιού είναι πραγματικά πολύ ευχάριστη αισθητικά. Μου βγάζει και κάτι ερωτικό, έχει κάτι sensual. Μου βγαίνει αυθεντική χαρά, γνωρίζοντας ότι τα τραγούδια που σου στέλνω δε πάνε στο κενό, κάθεσαι και τα ακούς πραγματικά και δημιουργείς στιγμές με εκείνα! Το εκτιμώ πολύ.
Έχω ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΕΙ αυτό το κομμάτι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMxNvu8FjYI Μου βγάζει κάτι τρομερά ευάλωτο, παιδικό, γλυκό, αυθόρμητο, μου ξυπνά αναμνήσεις!.. 
Να χεις και σύ μια όμορφη μέρα!

----------


## in the woods

Καλημέρα.Χθες διάβασα το μήνυμά σου προς το βραδάκι αλλά δεν ήμουν σπίτι και πίστεψε με,ανυπομονούσα να βρεθώ πάλι σήμερα στο δωμάτιο μου για να σου απαντήσω.Να ξεκινήσω με το να σου πω οτι και εγώ θεωρώ τις συζητήσεις μας φοβερά εποικοδομητικές.Υπάρχει διάλογος αλλά και αντίλογος,κάτι το οποίο με κάνει να προβληματίζομαι σχετικά και με την "άλλη όψη του νομίσματος" σε διάφορα θέματα που συζητάμε.Όπως σου έχω πει,μου είχε λείψει τέτοιου είδους επικοινωνία,συνήθως με το περίγυρό μου που αναγκαία συναναστρέφομαι είμαι επιφανειακή,τυπική,δείχνω οτι είμαι καλά -κανείς δηλαδή δε μπορεί να φανταστεί τι είδους "κενές",σκοτεινές μέρες βιώνω- και δε μιλάω καθόλου για τα ενδιαφέροντα μου ή τους κόσμους μου.Είναι φορές που απλά βρίσκομαι σε μια παρέα και μπορεί να περάσει αρκετή ώρα χωρίς να πω λέξη,να είμαι εκεί αλλά να ταξιδεύει το μυαλό μου αλλού.Βέβαια,αυτό μάλλον συμβαίνει επειδή δεν έχω βρει ακόμη ανθρώπους που να ταιριάζουν πραγματικά σε εμένα.Πάντως ήθελα να σου πω οτι μερικές προτάσεις σου με επηρεάζουν και με ταρακουνούν.Να,όπως αυτή ας πούμε "έχω μάθει πολλά πράγματα να τα μασάω .. ενώ δεν είμαι." ή αυτή "ώρες ώρες νιώθω ότι προσπαθώ να ξεφύγω απ τον εαυτό μου." Ειδικά στο οτι προσπαθείς να ξεφύγεις από τον εαυτό σου είναι κάτι στο οποίο ταυτίζομαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Είναι στιγμές που σκέφτομαι κάποιες συμπεριφορές ή κινήσεις μου και με πιάνει ένα σφίξιμο, θέλω απλά να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί.Και εγώ πάντως φοβάμαι μη γίνομαι φορτίο ή βάρος και υπάρχουν φορές που με πιάνουν κάτι τρελές ανασφάλειες και τότε είναι που γίνομαι κουραστική επειδή επιμένω να ρωτάω κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους αν αντέχομαι και άλλα παρόμοια.Γενικά,συνήθως μόνη μου υποβαθμίζω τον εαυτό μου ενώ οι άλλοι μπορεί να μην έχουν κανένα θέμα μαζί μου.
Τις μέρες που ξυπνάω και δε "μπαίνει" από το μπατζούρι το φως του ήλιου,η διάθεση μου αυτόματα γίνεται πιο μελαγχολική.Χθες βέβαια δεν με επηρέασε τόσο ο καιρός.Το απόγευμα ήμουν έξω και μου άρεσε το σκηνικό,έβγαζε μια καφκική ατμόσφαιρα.Τέτοιες μέρες -όπως και τη σημερινή- τις συνδυάζω με τέτοιου είδους κομμάτια : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMAB3r6EjcM .Πιάνουν ακριβώς το feeling του "ψυχρού" καιρού,ειδικά αν βρέχει κιόλας.Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι είναι από τα πολύ πολύ αγαπημένα μου.Παρατήρησε το synthesizer,έχει ένα τόσο νοσταλγικό τόνο που ειδικά το καλοκαίρι που είχα "δεθεί" με το συγκεκριμένο δίσκο,μου έφερνε δάκρυα στα μάτια.Ο τραγουδιστής ήταν επιληπτικός,αυτοκτόνησε στα 23 του.Γενικά το καλοκαίρι με είχαν "σημαδεύσει" ο συγκεκριμένος δίσκος και η βιογραφία του τραγουδιστή.Παρ'όλο που γνώριζα το συγκρότημα καιρό,πρώτη φορά αισθάνθηκα οτι μπορούσε να με "αγγίξει" πραγματικά η μουσική τους και πλέον έχουν ξεχωριστή θέση μέσα μου.Διαλογισμός,ε? Έχεις βιβλία για πρακτική άσκηση? Μίλησε μου λίγο παραπάνω για αυτό,αν θέλεις.Μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον.Εγώ έχω ένα βιβλίο,τη "μυστική καββάλα",το οποίο είναι καθαρά θεωρητικό και αποσκοπεί στη κατανόηση της καββάλας.Δε ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις επί του θέματος,με δυο λόγια η καββάλα είναι ένα αποκρυφιστικό πρακτικό σύστημα ανύψωσης της συνείδησης και μια από τις πρακτικές μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιούν όσοι ακολουθούν αυτό το μονοπάτι είναι ο διαλογισμός.Βέβαια είναι ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα,όποτε και το βιβλίο είναι δύσκολο,δυσνόητο σε ορισμένα σημεία για τους αρχάριους.Φαντάσου δε το διάβασα ολόκληρο και έχει χρόνο περίπου που ασχολήθηκα,οπότε έχω βασικές,υποτυπώδεις γνώσεις.Πάντως,θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που ακολουθούν τέτοια μονοπάτια γιατί χρειάζεται μεγάλη αφοσίωση,πειθαρχεία,υπομον ή και θέληση.
Γέλασα λίγο με το "ακούγομαι σαν preacher" ! Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όσα μου γράφεις στη συγκεκριμένη παράγραφο σχετικά με τη διατροφή συναρτήσει της ψυχολογίας.Και εγώ αισθάνομαι πως όταν ηρεμήσω περισσότερο μέσα μου,όλα μου τα βήματα και οι κινήσεις θα είναι περισσότερο συνειδητές και προσεγμένες.Αλλά χρειάζεται καιρός μέχρι να φτάσω σε ένα καλό επίπεδο ψυχολογίας.Οι "δαίμονες" μου με τυραννούν ακόμη,άλλες φορές περισσότερο και άλλες λιγότερο.
Έμεινα λίγο με την απάντηση του καθηγητή.Μάλλον όλοι έχουν το ίδιο μότο!Εκείνη τη μέρα εκεί που προσπαθούσα να υποστηρίξω τη θέση μου,αυτή ακριβώς την ερώτηση άκουσα από τον αντιπαθέστατο καθηγητή του εργαστηρίου.Βέβαια,απάντησ α και ανάλογα.Ενώ παλιότερα,απλά θα έβαζα τα κλάματα ή δε θα μιλούσα.Μου είχε συμβεί πέρυσι σε ένα άλλο εργαστήριο που μια καθηγήτρια με προσέβαλε και αντί απλά να αδιαφορήσω και να μην ασχοληθώ,εβάλα τα κλάματα.Οκ,μπορεί να σου φαίνεται περίεργο,αλλά είμαι αρκετά ευαίσθητη και μερικές φορές με επηρεάζουν περισσότερο από όσο θα έπρεπε ή χρειαζόταν κάποια πράγματα.Πλέον το δουλεύω όμως και όταν πάνε να με "πατήσουν", μιλάω με ύφος και αυστηρότητα.Χαίρομαι που το έχω καταφέρει αυτό.
Ούτε εγώ ακούω πάντως ελληνική μουσική.Ελάχιστα πράγματα.Εκ των οποίων και αυτό το συγκρότημα : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeT12TYjv_k .Όλο ευχάριστα πράγματα σου στέλνω σήμερα! Όντως το κομμάτι που σου έστειλα χθες,το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ οτι έχει κάτι αισθησιακό.Τέτοια πράγματα ακούω συνήθως όταν θέλω να χορέψω και να αφεθώ.Πραγματικά μου αρέσει πολύ αυτή η αμοιβαία ανταλλαγή μουσικών ακουσμάτων,γιατί διευρύνω και εγώ το κόσμο μου.Πέρα από αυτό όμως το να ακούω κομμάτια που μου στέλνεις,είναι ένας τρόπος να σε γνωρίσω καλύτερα,να γνωρίσω τι σε εκφράζει,τι σε γοητεύει,με τι ταυτίζεσαι.Χαμογελούσα όσο άκουγα το κομμάτι που μου έστειλες.Παρομοίως μου βγάζει κάτι γλυκό,αιθέριο,αγγελικό αλλά παράλληλα και κάτι συγκινητικό.Δηλαδή αν το άκουγα κάποια στιγμή που θα ήμουν άσχημα ψυχολογικά,είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα βούρκωνα.Α,ναι.Σχετικά με τη σειρά που μου ανέφερες,δεν τη γνωρίζω.Αξίζει λες? Πάντως,το bojack horseman με έχει συνεπάρει και ένας από τους λόγους είναι οτι έχει πολύ ρεαλισμό μέσα.

Καλό σαββατοκύριακο εύχομαι.

----------


## in the woods

Καλημέρα psy_spirit.Άκουγα αυτό το κομμάτι : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyAuTJnOfyc και ήθελα να σου το στείλω.Πολύ μου αρέσει αυτή η coldwave & minimal αισθητική που αποπνέει η μουσική των συγκεκριμένων.Πώς είσαι εσύ? Εύχομαι καλά.Οι προηγούμενες 3 μέρες για μένα ήταν πολύ άσχημες,πέρασαν σε μια κατάσταση πλήρους αδράνειας αλλά και έντασης.Σήμερα όμως είμαι λίγο καλύτερα.Ελπίζω να μη σε πρήζω με τα μηνύματα μου.Μη σκεφτείς πάντως οτι θέλω να σε πιέζω να μου γράφεις,απλά μου αρέσει να σου στέλνω όταν χανόμαστε λιγάκι.

----------


## savatage

Τι κανετε κοριτσια?
Και ενα απο μενα απο τις καποτε πολυ μπλακ μερες και νυχτες μου.
Πολυαγαπημενο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WYUfsdjHWM

----------


## in the woods

Γεια σου savatage.Εγώ έτσι και έτσι είμαι.Ειδικά από το απόγευμα και μετά όσα αποθέματα διάθεσης και ενέργειας έχω,κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,μειώνονται σταδιακά.Εσύ είσαι καλά? Πω,το κομμάτι που έστειλες μου έφερε αναμνήσεις από γυμνάσιο-λύκειο που άκουγα πολύ μια παρόμοιου είδους μπάντα με shallow the sun,τους insomnium αν γνωρίζεις.Έβαλα μετά από χρόνια να ακούσω κομμάτια τους.Το κομμάτι που ανέβασες έχει πολύ ωραίους στίχους.Katatonia ακούς? Λατρεύω αυτό το κομμάτι (καλά και το δίσκο) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9jEmJww2dQ .

----------


## savatage

Φυσικα ακουω και Κατατονια, αλλα ειδικα ινσομνιουμ! Αξεπεραστες μελωδιες που βαρανε κατευθειαν στην ψυχη.

----------


## in the woods

Χάρηκα με το μήνυμα σου γιατί η αλήθεια είναι οτι ποτέ δεν έχω μιλήσει για metal μουσική με κοπέλα,συνέχεια με κάτι τύπους μιλούσα.Εγώ κλίνω περισσότερο προς black metal πάντως.Χάνομαι στην ατμόσφαιρα και το σκοτάδι αυτού του ιδιώματος.Στο λύκειο άκουγα μόνο black,τίποτα άλλο (για αυτό βγήκα έτσι μάλλον :P ),αλλά πλέον έχω διευρύνει τα μουσικά μου ακούσματα, και πάλι όμως στα πλαίσια της dark μουσικής.Εσύ είσαι περισσότερο του heavy και doom metal? Ελληνικό μπλακ,άκου αν θέλεις : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP0qHBTfobk .

----------


## savatage

Ακουω και μπλακ και μελωδικο ντεθ. Κατα προτιμηση με χαλφ εντ χαλφ φωνητικα.
Ηταν κανα δυο τρια μαυρα καταμαυρα χρονια που ακουγα και πολυ ντουμ, ταιριαζε στη μαυριλα που ηθελα ντε και καλα να συντηρησω.
I grew out of it. 
Αλλα δεν παυουν να με συγκινουν και να με συγκλονιζουν οι μελωδικες ηλεκτρικες κιθαρες της ντουμ.
Πού το ανακαλυψες αυτο που μου εστειλες? Υποθετω θα ανοιγουν και συναυλιες απο μπλακ μπαντες?

----------


## in the woods

Doom έχει περίπου 1,5 χρόνο που ασχολούμαι.Βασικά αυτό που με γοητεύει στο doom είναι οι "βαρυές" ηλεκτρικές κιθάρες,σαν να σε "πλακώνουν" ένα πράγμα.Bλέπε χαρακτηριστικά,black sabbath,το κομμάτι.Πω,εντάξει η αρχή των πάντων!Για ένα σεβαστό διάστημα ασχολιόμουν και άκουγα αποκλειστικά ελληνικό μπλακ,οπότε ανακάλυψα πολλά διαμαντάκια.Ήμουν αρκετά "χωμένη" και είχα και γνωστούς που άκουγαν παρόμοια μουσική,οπότε έμαθα και από εκεί δυο πράγματα.Οι συγκεκριμένοι που σου έστειλα είναι παλιοί,90's cult-ιλα,οπότε δε ξέρω αν τότε άνοιγαν για μπλακ συναυλίες.Πλέον βέβαια,ακούω ελάχιστα μπλακ ή να το θέσω καλύτερα ακούω όταν είμαι στο ανάλογο mood,με τη κατάλληλη ατμόσφαιρα και πάντα νύχτα.Βέβαια εδώ και κάποιους μήνες δεν είμαι σε κανένα mood λόγω του οτι η ζωή μου έχει έρθει άνω - κάτω.Με ρίχνει πολύ αυτό γιατί αισθάνομαι οτι δεν εξελίσσομαι σαν προσωπικότητα.Πάντως savatage δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ!Κάθε φορά που βλέπω το username σου μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ένα εξώφυλλο από αυτούς.Εσένα είναι από τα αγαπημένα σου συγκροτήματα ή τη περίοδο που έκανες εγγραφή εδώ είχες κολλήσει με αυτούς? Θα μου πρότεινες να ακούσω κάποιο δίσκο τους? Πω,φοβάμαι μη σε κούρασα γιατί έγραψα αρκετά,απλά ενθουσιάζομαι λίγο.

----------


## savatage

Την περιοδο που ειχα κανει εγγραφη ημουν κολλημενη με εντελως αλλες μπαντες, γιαυτο εβαλα αυτο το username χαχαχααχαχ 
Οι σαβ ειναι υπεροχοι παντως. Θα σου γραψω καποια πολυ αγαπημενα μου
Summer's rain (Με ανατριχιαζει καθε καθε μα καθε φορα)
If I go away
When the crowds are gone
Edge of thorns
Sirens
Gutter Ballet
Hall of the mountain king

----------


## in the woods

Πολύ ποιοτική και καλοδουλεμένη η μουσική τους.Τους είχα για πιο thrash βασικά -δε ξέρω γιατί- αλλά βγάζουν πολύ συναίσθημα.Ορισμένα από τα κομμάτια,μου θύμισαν λίγο dio.Αλήθεια danzig ακούς? Από τα αγαπημένα μου : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t6lAuexOd4. I don't mind the pain!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> Τι κανετε κοριτσια?
> Και ενα απο μενα απο τις καποτε πολυ μπλακ μερες και νυχτες μου.
> Πολυαγαπημενο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WYUfsdjHWM


χιλια λαικ στο κομματι!

----------


## oeo

Στο Λυκειο να ακους Black metal κτλ ειναι οκ κι εγω ακουγα.Δεν εδινα σημασια στους στιχους,πιο πολυ για το κοπανημα,την ενεργεια,την ηλεκτρικη.Οταν αρχισα μερικα χρονια μετα φοιτητης να πηγαινω στο ατμοσφαιρικο και να το παιρνω ''στα σοβαρα'' οπως κατι βιντεακια που εβαλες επεφτε ψυχοπλακωμα και μου πηγαιναν ΟΛΑ στραβα χωρις λογο.Η αν υπηρχε λογος να νευριασω ή στεναχωρηθω με κατι αυτο πολλαπλασιαζοταν.Τα εκοψα μαχαιρι αλλα φυσικα ειχα αλλο χομπι να ασχοληθω που εχει να κανει με ηλιο φυση κτλ(μηχανες).Ημουν down,κλεινομουν στον εαυτο μου ακουγα dark και γινομουν χειροτερα.Ενω αργοτερα οταν ημουν Down,Κλεινομουν στον εαυτο μου επαιρνα τη μηχανη με χτυπαγε αερας στη μαπα και ελεγα ολα θα φτιαξουν η ζωη ειναι ωραια.Δε μου ελυνε τα προβληματα αλλα δε μου τα κανε και χειροτερα κιολας,διαλειμματα χαρας ειναι.Απο τοτε μονο οταν παρουσιαστηκαν πραγματικα προβληματα (πολυχρονη ανεργια) ξαναρχισα να χω θεματα

Φαινεσαι εξυπνη διαβασμενη κοπελα οπως και η psy_spirit κι επειδη απ οτι καταλαβα εισαι 23-24-25 μηπως πρεπει σιγα σιγα να τα κοβεις και να βρεις κανενα χομπι που να σου δινει χαρα κι οχι μιζερια.Επιμενω πολυ γιατι τα Outdoor χομπι ειναι απο τα πιο σημαντικα πραγματα στη ζωη και ειναι κριμα που πολλοι ανθρωποι δε το χουν καταλαβει ακομα και λεφτα να μην εχει καποιος το ριχνει στο τρεξιμο και ειναι μες την καλη χαρα(παραγωγη ενδορφινων στο σωμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA58BvPJgVU).Μονο αυτα απο μενα η psy ειναι ο ανθρωπος σου  :Cool:

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλημέρα itw και σε όλους τους αναγνώστες του θρεντ! Χάθηκα αυτές τις μέρες, άλλα ήταν απαραίτητο για μένα... αυτή και την επόμενη βδομάδα τα δίνω όλα (και μεταφορικά και πρακτικά!). Λοιπόν, να αρχίσω λέγοντας πόσο συμφωνώ με οεο στο θέμα της γυμναστικής! Τις προάλλες σε μια συζήτηση έλεγα ότι το να αθλείσαι από μικρός είναι το εισητήριό σου για μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή, καταρχήν δες πόσοι αθλητές έχουν καατάθλιψη (λίγοι εως κανένας). Αν ένας άνθρωπος θέλει να εγγυηθεί μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή, η άσκηση παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο, είναι πολύ τυχεροί εκείνοι που έχουν ξεκινήσει ένα αθλημα από μικροί και το συνεχίζουν. Αυτά ήταν τα λόγια μου... προσωπικά προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω για τρέξιμο λίγο λίγο άνα 2 μέρες και ασχολούμαι με ασκήσεις καλλισθενικής εδώ και περίπου 2 βδομάδες... ομολογουμένως έχω δει τρομερά θετική επίδραση στη διάθεσή μου, αυτό το ῾῾ράνερς χάι῾῾ το υφίσταμαι κάθε φορά. Λοιπόν, δεν πολυακούω ντουμ και μπλακ μέταλ, οπότε δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω τίποτα στη συζήτησή σας! Αυτό το καιρό η μόνη μουσική που ακούω είναι κλασική για το διάβασμα και κάτι άλλα υποτονικά binaurals περίεργα, για το διάβασμα πάλι. 
itw, αυτό που λες στη 1η σου παράγραφο για τις παρέες, μπορώ να το συζοψίσω σε μια έκφραση που με την οποία και εγώ συσχετίζομαι. Μπορείς να είσαι σε ένα δωμάτιο γεμάτο ανθρώπους και να νιώθεις μόνη. Είναι μια μορφή μοναξιάς, που δε συσχετίζεται με το αν σωματικά βρίσκεσαι με άλλα άτομα, αλλά με το αν εγκεφαλικά μοιράζεστε τις ίδιες αξίες, τα ίδια ενδιαφέροντα που τελικά εκείνα θα σε κάνουν να μη νιώθεις μόνη. Παίζει πολύ υποβάθμιση του εαυτού μου και από μέρος μου, το χειρότερό μου είναι να με πιάσει ο ακραίος απολογιτισμός μου, τον οποίο μετά μετανιώνω.
Πάντως εγώ κοιμάμαι με τα πατζούρια μου κλειστά, δε θέλω να μπαίνει ούτε σπίθα φωτός στο δωμάτιο! Όταν ξυπνήσω, ανοίγω τα παντζούρια μόνη μου και αφήνω να μπεί το φως. Ε ντάξει, οι JD είναι ιδιαίτεροι και ξεχωριστοί στο είδος τους. Είναι απ τα συγκροτήματα που άρχισα να ακούω στο λύκειο και που με συντροφεύουν μέχρι τώρα. Ήταν μια εποχή που νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ ήμουν αρκετά ῾῾ψαγμένη῾῾και ήξερα αυτό το συγκρότημα και μετά κατάλαβα πόσο διάσημο είναι στους κύκλους των αλτ και των χίπστερ, κάτι ου με χαροποίησε, γιατί είχα άτομα να συζητάω για ένα απ τα αγαπημένα μου συγκρπτήματα! Με τρελαίνει ο επιληπτικός χορός του Κέρτις. Όσον αφορά για το διαλογισμό, αναφέρομαι σε ασκήσεις 10λεπτες που σκοπό έχουν να σε φέρουν στο ῾῾τώρα῾῾, επικεντρώνεσαι στην αναπνοή σου και προσπαθείς να μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτα. Είναι τέλεια τεχνική για την εξάλειψη του άγχους, όποτε το κάνω με βοηθά. Θεωρώ πολύ όμορφες τις ινδουστικές τεχνικές διαλογισμού, αν και δεν τις έχω ακολουθήσει ποτέ, ενώ λατρεύω και τη γιόγκα! Είμαι μεγάλος υπέρμαχος. Για τα αποκρυφιστικά που ανέφερες δεν έχω μεγάλη γνώση, ακούγονται ενδιαφέροντα. 
Λοιπόν, σήμερα άρχισα τη μέρα μου με heres to mizery, το χω λατρέψει αυτό το κομμάτι. Θα ήθελα να κάνω spice up τη μουσική συζήτηση και να προτείνω πολύ διαφορετικό στα μέχρι τώρα ακούσματα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10XfKYxuqA0 . Διάλεξα το συγκεκριμένο γιατί εκτός από το ωραίο ντροπ έχει και chants, που σου αρέσουν, itw!

----------


## psy_spirit

InTheWoods, σε ρίσκο να φανώ υπερβολικά απολογετική, με συγχωρείς για τη πολυήμερη απουσία μου. Μα, και ένας ακόμα λόγος που δεν έγραφα συχνά είναι και ότι δεν νιώθω πιεσμένη να σου απαντήσω, μη σκέφτεσαι κάτι τέτοιο! Προσπαθώ να βρίσκω χρόνο και όποτε μπορώ σου γράφω. Είσαι ένας απ τους λίγους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους κάνω πια ουσιαστική συζήτηση, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι μόνο από το φόρουμ αυτό. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω νέα σου.

----------


## in the woods

> Στο Λυκειο να ακους Black metal κτλ ειναι οκ κι εγω ακουγα.Δεν εδινα σημασια στους στιχους,πιο πολυ για το κοπανημα,την ενεργεια,την ηλεκτρικη.Οταν αρχισα μερικα χρονια μετα φοιτητης να πηγαινω στο ατμοσφαιρικο και να το παιρνω ''στα σοβαρα'' οπως κατι βιντεακια που εβαλες επεφτε ψυχοπλακωμα και μου πηγαιναν ΟΛΑ στραβα χωρις λογο.Η αν υπηρχε λογος να νευριασω ή στεναχωρηθω με κατι αυτο πολλαπλασιαζοταν.Τα εκοψα μαχαιρι αλλα φυσικα ειχα αλλο χομπι να ασχοληθω που εχει να κανει με ηλιο φυση κτλ(μηχανες).Ημουν down,κλεινομουν στον εαυτο μου ακουγα dark και γινομουν χειροτερα.
> Φαινεσαι εξυπνη διαβασμενη κοπελα οπως και η psy_spirit κι επειδη απ οτι καταλαβα εισαι 23-24-25 μηπως πρεπει σιγα σιγα να τα κοβεις και να βρεις κανενα χομπι που να σου δινει χαρα κι οχι μιζερια.


Λες δηλαδή το metal να είναι η πηγή του "κακού" και της μιζέριας ? Γελάω λίγο.Εντάξει,γνωρίζω πολλά άτομα που θεωρούν οτι το metal συνδυάζεται με εφηβεία,δήθεν επαναστατικότητα κλπ και που μόλις μεγαλώσουν λίγο απομακρύνονται από το είδος γιατί πλέον δεν τους εκφράζει λέει.Προσωπικά,έχω περάσει μεταβατικό στάδιο το οποίο όχι μόνο δεν με απομάκρυνε από αυτό το είδος,αλλά με έκανε ακόμη περισσότερο να συνειδητοποιήσω πώς όσα πράγματα & καταστάσεις με γοητεύουν βρίσκονται στο metal,το darkwave,το (post) - punk,το gothic κλπ.Η dark μουσική κάθε άλλο παρά με "ρίχνει".Με κάνει να έρχομαι ακόμη πιο κοντά στο σκοτάδι,την "αλητεία",το ακραίο & απαγορευμένο που έχω μέσα μου.Οπότε για να καταλήξω,δε με βλέπω να κόβω τις "κακές" συνήθειες.Πάντως ανυπομονώ να έρθει η άνοιξη και να κάνει ηλιόλουστες,όμορφες μέρες για να πηγαίνω μεγάλους περιπάτους στη φύση.

----------


## savatage

Δεν αποκλειεται τον/την oeo να τον επηρεαζε αρνητικα στην ψυχολογια του και να μην το συνειδητοποιουσε τοτε. 

Οπως και να εχει η μουσικη ειναι παρηγορια, ειναι ανακουφιση, ειναι πηγη ονειρων και φαντασιας.
ΑΛΛΑ παραδεχομαι οτι αλλος τη χρησιμοποιει για να σηκωθει να χορεψει, να τιγκαρει ενδορφινες και να χαιρεται
και αλλος για να ντυσει με μαυρο πεπλο τις σκεψεις του, να βαλει σαουντρακ και να το ζησει ακομα πιο εντονα, χωρις απαραιτητα να του βγαινει σε καλο παντα.
Το κομματι που εβαλες απο danzig(μου αρεσε πολυ, ευχαριστω!) μου εφερε στο μυαλο alice in chains 
Love hate love (τρελαινομαι...)
Would?
Man in the box (Νομιζω αυτο κυριως μου θυμισε, αν και πιο ρυθμικο)

----------


## in the woods

Γεια σου psy_spirit  :Smile:  Καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε.Να ξέρεις,χαίρομαι και ανακουφίζομαι κάθε φορά που μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ μετά από μέρες και βλέπω μήνυμά σου.Για αρχή,να σου πω καλή δύναμη για τις δυο δύσκολες βδομάδες που σε περιμένουν.Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στη προσπάθεια σου.Όπως ξέρεις,εμένα η προσπάθεια μου είναι ελάχιστη στη συγκεκριμένη εξεταστική καθώς είμαι σε μια περίεργη κατάσταση αδράνειας και αναβλητικότητας -όπως πολύ πετυχημένα είχες χρησιμοποιήσει τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη σε ένα παλιότερο ποστ σου.Χθες ξεκίνησα πάλι να μπαίνω στους ρυθμούς μου με το διάβασμα,αλλά επειδή τις προηγούμενες μέρες ήμουν πολύ χάλια ψυχολογικά λόγω κάποιων καταστάσεων "έκαψα" ένα ακόμη μάθημα.Μυαλά μπα,που λέμε! Σχετικά με τον όρο που χρησιμοποιείς παρακάτω "ευτυχισμένη ζωή",μου ακούγεται κάπως ουτοπικός.Εν έτη 2018,στην ελλάδα,με όλη αυτή τη κοινωνικοπολιτική παρακμή που παρατηρείται,με την ανεργία να χτυπάει κόκκινο,με τους ανθρώπους να είναι όλοι βυθισμένοι στα άγχη,τα προβλήματα και τη ρουτίνα τους,κυνηγώντας το χρόνο,ποιος μπορεί να είναι αληθινά ευτυχισμένος και να ζει μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή? Ευτυχισμένες στιγμές,ναι,αλλά ευτυχισμένη ζωή.. δε ξέρω.Βασικά,μόνο οι χαζοχαρούμενοι,οι άνθρωποι που τα έχουν όλα στρωμένα στη ζωή τους και εκείνοι που διακατέχονται από ένα πνεύμα ζαμανφουτισμού,πρέπει να αισθάνονται ευτυχισμένοι.Μάλιστα πιστεύω οτι οι συνειδητοποιημένοι άνθρωποι,αυτοί που γνωρίζουν τη μηδαμινή και ασήμαντη θέση τους στο ταξίδι της Ζωής,πρέπει να αισθάνονται αρκετά δυστυχισμένοι τις στιγμές που αντιλαμβάνονται πόσο εχθρικό και αφιλόξενο είναι το σύμπαν και η φύση απέναντι τους.Τέλος πάντων,πηγαίνει αλλού η συζήτηση τώρα,στα υπαρξιακά μου μάλλον.Με αφορμή όσα έγραψα παραπάνω,να σου στείλω και ένα κομμάτι: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW41VXk4s-Q. Απίστευτα τα εισαγωγικά λόγια.
Πάντως,συμφωνώ και εγώ με το οτι η γυμναστική είναι ένας πολύ αποτελεσματικός τρόπος να απομακρύνει κανείς την ένταση ή το άγχος και να εκτονωθεί.Ο αδερφός μου,τελευταία που δε με βλέπει και πολύ καλά,με παροτρύνει συνέχεια μετά τη σχολή και πριν γυρίσω σπίτι να τρέχω ένα 10'-15' στη γειτονιά,γιατί όπως μου λέει είναι φοβερά αναζωογονητικό,αλλά ούτε αυτό το έχω πράξει ακόμα.Αυτό που αναφέρεις ως ασκήσεις καλλισθενικής,πρώτη φορά το ακούω να σου πω την αλήθεια.Θα ήθελες να μου γράψεις δυο λόγια ώστε να καταλάβω περί τίνος πρόκειται?
Μαραζώνω λίγο πλέον που δεν έχω 1-2 ανθρώπους δίπλα μου που να έχουμε αυτό ακριβώς που γράφεις,ίδια ενδιαφέροντα και οπτική.Το να μπορείς να μοιραστείς με έναν άνθρωπο κάποια προσωπική εμπειρία σου,κάτι που σε εκφράζει πραγματικά ή σκέψεις σου και να ξέρεις οτι τα αντιλαμβάνεται με τον ίδιο ή παραπλήσιο τρόπο είναι κάτι πραγματικά όμορφο,ξεχωριστό και σπάνιο.Το έχω βιώσει και μόνο που σκέφτομαι οτι πλέον χάθηκε,βουρκώνω.Αλλά έτσι είναι,όλα επιστρέφουν τελικά πίσω,στο χώμα,από όπου ξεκίνησαν.Όσο αληθινά και να φαίνονται,δεν παύουν να είναι ψευδαισθήσεις.Και όταν δεις "έξω" από τη ψευδαίσθηση,παγώνεις με την ματαιότητα των πάντων.Τέλος πάντων,παρασύρθηκα στις σκέψεις μου.
Κλασική μουσική,ε? Ασχολείσαι γενικά με αυτό το είδος ή μόνο στα πλαίσια και τη περίοδο της εξεταστικής ακούς ? Στείλε μου κάτι που σου αρέσει πολύ από κλασική.Χμ,αυτό θα το γνωρίζεις λογικά: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUmq1cpcglQ .Ένα αγαπημένο μου martial industrial συγκρότημα έχει χρησιμοποιήσει αυτή τη μελωδία σε ένα κομμάτι του.Wagner ακούς καθόλου? Πρώτη φορά ακούω,επίσης,και τον όρο binaurals.Στείλε μου ένα χαρακτηριστικό κομμάτι να καταλάβω.Το γνωρίζω και εγώ οτι μέχρι και η κουτσή μαρία,τρόπος του λέγειν,ακούει joy division,αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα φανταστεί οτι χίπστερ τους ακούν οπότε έμεινα λίγο όταν το διάβασα.Βασικά,καταλαβαίνω γιατί η μουσική τους αγγίζει τόσο κόσμο και ειδικά τα χιτάκια τους,τύπου "love will tear us apart" και "she’s lost control" είναι πασίγνωστα.Τέλος πάντων,με ενοχλεί λίγο αυτό αλλά δε θα επεκταθώ παραπάνω,γιατί ίσως φανώ να τείνω προς ελιτισμό.Το κομμάτι που έστειλες είναι ιδιαίτερο,έχει ωραίο,trippy bitακι.Trance δεν είναι? Μια φορά είχα βρεθεί κάπου που είχε δυο σκηνές,στη μια οι dj έπαιζαν post-punk/darkwave (εκεί ήμουν εγώ) ενώ στην άλλη έπαιζαν trance και το κομμάτι που ανέβασες μου θύμισε πολύ εκείνο το βράδυ,γιατί όσες φορές πήγαινα στη δεύτερη σκηνή για να προμηθευτώ μπύρα,είχε κάτι bitακια που μου "τρέλαιναν" λίγο το μυαλό.Έχω συνδέσει -ίσως και λανθασμένα- την ecstasy με τέτοιου είδους μουσική και πάρτυ.
Και ένα κομμάτι για να κλείσω (σε έπρηξα πάλι σήμερα με κομμάτια): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk3cplvo8e0&t=183s ,το οποίο πιστεύω θα σου αρέσει.Είναι synth-wave το είδος.Κρύσταλλος η παραγωγή,άκου προσεκτικά.Καλό βράδυ εύχομαι.

----------


## in the woods

> Το κομματι που εβαλες απο danzig(μου αρεσε πολυ, ευχαριστω!) μου εφερε στο μυαλο alice in chains 
> Love hate love (τρελαινομαι...)
> Would?
> Man in the box (Νομιζω αυτο κυριως μου θυμισε, αν και πιο ρυθμικο)



Καλησπέρα savatage.Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε το κομμάτι του danzig που σου έστειλα χθες.Τους alice in chains τους έχω ακουστά,αλλά δεν είχε τύχει να ακούσω μέχρι σήμερα! Λοιπόν τo would έχει απίστευτο μπάσο,ειδικά όπως ξεκινάει.Γενικά,το κομμάτι είναι για συνεχόμενα repeat.Το man in the box,αν το ακούς και παράλληλα βλέπεις το official βίντεο,βγάζει μια αμερικανίλα (με τη καλή έννοια). Λοιπόν,σου στέλνω in solitude : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvu2XauRi0c. Δες εξώφυλλο.Μόνο το όνομα του συγκροτήματος και το ατμοσφαιρικότατο εξώφυλλο από αυτή την υπέροχη δισκάρα,είναι αρκετά ώστε να έχω περάσει πολλά βράδια συντροφιά με τη μουσική τους,έχοντας αναμμένα κεριά και πίνοντας αλκοόλ.

----------


## oeo

> Λες δηλαδή το metal να είναι η πηγή του "κακού" και της μιζέριας ? Γελάω λίγο.Εντάξει,γνωρίζω πολλά άτομα που θεωρούν οτι το metal συνδυάζεται με εφηβεία,δήθεν επαναστατικότητα κλπ και που μόλις μεγαλώσουν λίγο απομακρύνονται από το είδος γιατί πλέον δεν τους εκφράζει λέει.Προσωπικά,έχω περάσει μεταβατικό στάδιο το οποίο όχι μόνο δεν με απομάκρυνε από αυτό το είδος,αλλά με έκανε ακόμη περισσότερο να συνειδητοποιήσω πώς όσα πράγματα & καταστάσεις με γοητεύουν βρίσκονται στο metal,το darkwave,το (post) - punk,το gothic κλπ.Η dark μουσική κάθε άλλο παρά με "ρίχνει".Με κάνει να έρχομαι ακόμη πιο κοντά στο σκοτάδι,την "αλητεία",το ακραίο & απαγορευμένο που έχω μέσα μου.Οπότε για να καταλήξω,δε με βλέπω να κόβω τις "κακές" συνήθειες.Πάντως ανυπομονώ να έρθει η άνοιξη και να κάνει ηλιόλουστες,όμορφες μέρες για να πηγαίνω μεγάλους περιπάτους στη φύση.


οκ δε στο κατηγορω ειμαι και καμια 10αρια χρονια μεγαλυτερος σου και σκεφτομαι πιο συντηρητικα

παρε και κατι για να ευθυμησουμε https://i.imgur.com/EXGS5JE.jpg

----------


## in the woods

> οκ δε στο κατηγορω ειμαι και καμια 10αρια χρονια μεγαλυτερος σου και σκεφτομαι πιο συντηρητικα
> 
> παρε και κατι για να ευθυμησουμε https://i.imgur.com/EXGS5JE.jpg


Εε,βασικά δε πιστεύω οτι η ηλικία έχει να κάνει με το πόσο συντηρητικός είναι ο καθένας ή με το τι μουσική επιλέγει να ακούσει ή τον εκφράζει.Θεωρώ οτι είναι καθαρά θέμα χαρακτήρα,προσωπικότητας,α νθρώπου αλλά και ερεθισμάτων.Από ο,τι καταλαβαίνω για εσένα αυτή η μουσική ήταν απλά μια περίοδος που ήρθε και πέρασε,δεν εξέφραζε πραγματικά εσένα ή το κόσμο σου.Έχω γνωστό για παράδειγμα που είναι στην ηλικία σου και κουβαλάει ίδια ή και περισσότερη "τρέλα" από εμένα και κάθε φορά που μιλάει για τέτοιου είδους ακούσματα παθιάζεται σαν μικρό παιδί.Δε μπορώ να πω οτι ήταν πετυχημένο αυτό που έστειλες και ούτως ή άλλως στο metal πλέον υπάρχουν άπειρες μπάντες που παίζουν μουσική απλά για να παίξουν -ειδικά στις βόρειες χώρες- ,πρέπει να "σκάψεις" πλέον για να βρεις ποιοτικές και επαγγελματικές δουλειές καλλιτεχνών.

----------


## psy_spirit

Καλημέρα!  :Smile:  σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου! Αυτή η εξεταστική είναι πολύ επεισοδιακή, προέκυψαν πολλά θέματα προσωπικά αλλά και με καθηγητές. Γενικά όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο πιο πολύ απομυθοποιείται το τμήμα μου στα μάτια μου. Δεν μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα! Καλά μη νομίζεις και εγώ στη κατάσταση που είσαι εσύ τώρα είμαι εδώ και 2 χρόνια, αυτή είναι η μοναδική εξεταστική που προσπαθώ κάπως, αφού στενεύουνκαι τα περιθώρια... Υγεία πρώτα απ όλα, ψυχική και σωματική και μετά όλα τα άλλα έρχονται από μόνα τους. Και όταν είσαι λίγο ντάουν σπρώξε λίγο τον εαυτό σου να διαβάσεις και μπορεί και να ξεχαστείς. 
Όσον αφορά την ευτυχισμένη ζωή, καταρχήν νομίζω η ευτυχία η ίδια είναι αφηρημένη και υπερεκτιμημένη. Οι ῾῾ευτυχισμένες στιγμές῾῾ νομίζω είναι πιο ταιριαστή ορολογία. Πάντως η άσκηση είναι ίσως από τα λίγα πραγματικά δώρα που μπορεί να κάνει ένας άνθρωπος στον εαυτό του για τη ψυχική του και σωματική του υγεία. Ο θετικός ρόλος της άσκησης στη διάθεση, είναι αναμφισβήτητος. Με την άσκηση αποβάλλεις ένα σημαντικό ποσό έντασης που διατηρείς στο σώμα σου (ψυχικής και σωματικής), είναι ευκαιρία για πολλούς ανθρώπους να βγουν λιγάκι έξω να απορροφήσουν λίγο βιταμίνι Δ και οξυγόνο. Πίστεψέ με, είμαι ένα αρκετά αγχώδες και (αηδιαστικά) σκεπτικό άτομο και μπορώ να πώ ότι η άσκηση βοηθάει πολύ στη καταπολέμηση των αρνητικών μου σκέψεων και στην ένταση που νιώθω. Και δεν αναφέρω καν τις επιπτώσεις που έχει στο σώμα σου και στα εσωτερικά σου όργανα, γιατί αυτά είναι πιο ευνόητα. Λοιπόν, οι ασκήσεις που σου αναφέρω, γίνονται με τη βοήθεια κυρίως του βάρους του σώματος, χωρίς δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιείς βαράκια κλπ όργανα, όπως είναι πχ οι έλξεις, τα πουσάπς, καθίσματα, κοιλιακοί, αλλά και άλλες ασκήσεις πιο προχωρημένες σε φύση, που αψηφούν τη βαρύτητα. Προχωρημένοι αθλητές σε αυτή τη μορφή γυμναστικής κάνουν τρελά πράγματα πάνω σε πόλους, εγώ περιορίζομαι στα πολύ βασικά. Δεν είμαι τρελός γνώστης επί του θέματος, πάντως με τις ασκήσεις μου προσπαθώ να γυμνάσω κυρίως πλάτη και χέρια. Δεν είμαι εγγεγραμμένη σε γυμναστήριο, το θεωρώ περιττό. Κάνω ότι θέλω στο σπίτι μου, το ίντερνετ είναι γεμάτο με τέτοια βιντεάκια. Πάντως θεωρώ τη γυμναστική και τα αθλήματα σημαντικοί οδηγοί της ζωής του ανθρώπου. Τα αθλήματα δε, βοηθάνε στην ένταξη του ατόμου σε μια ομάδα, ένα γκρούπ στο οποίο νιώθει ότι ανήκει, με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα, διαμορφώνει φιλίες και αξίες. Το έχω μετανιώσει πολύ που διέκοψα ό,τι άθλημα έκανα στο γυμνάσιο. Μόλις σκούρυναν λίγο τα πράγματα και έγιναν λίγο πιο απαιτητικά, τα παράτησα όλα! Τόσα αθλήματα, τόσα χόμπι έχω αρχίσει στη ζωή μου, κανένα δε συνέχισα. Τρομερά αναβλητική από μικρή. 
Έχω χάσει και εγώ πολλούς ανθρώπους στη ζωή μου. Άλλος από θάνατο, άλλοι (φίλοι) από αδιαφορία. Παλιά τραγούδια έχουν γίνει πύλες χρόνου για τις αναμνήσεις μου μαζί τους. Τα ακούω και τους θυμάμαι, ταξιδεύω. Έχω μόνο αυτά και μερικά αντικείμενα που έχουνε μείνει από συναντήσεις μας. Όσο σκέφτομαι τη ζωή μου, νιώθω την ίδια ιστορία να παίζεται διαρκώς σε ένα κύκλο, μία λούπα. Η ίδια ιστορία αλλά με διαφορετικά άτομα. Βλέπω την ίδια ταινία, ειληκρινά. Το έχεις νιώσει ποτέ; 
Δεν ακούω πολύ κλασική, παρόλο που μ αρέσει πολύ, προτιμώ να ακούω άλλα είδη. Ένα απ τα αγαπημένα μου είναι το Clair de Lune: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea2WoUtbzuw&t=259s πάντως. Όσες φορές και να το ακούσω με συγκινεί, πανέμορφο! Υπέροχο αυτό που μου έστειλες! Είναι απ τα κομμάτια που τα χεις ακούσει και δεν ξέρεις πώς λέγονται... πραγματικά η κλασική μουσική είναι μοναδικά διεγερτική και συγκινητική!Για το διάβασμα άκουγα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LEmer7wwHI&t=4991s και με βοήθησε πολύ! Είναι και μουσική από μερικές από τις πιο αγαπημένες μου ταινίες. Όταν έλεγα binaurals, εννοούσα κάτι τέτοιο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPni755-Krg&t=1108s . Δεν γνωρίζω κάποια συγκεκριμένα κομμάτια από Βάγκνερ, θα τσεκάρω σίγουρα όμως! Ασχολείσαι με πιάνο και κλασσική κλπ; Πόσο θα θελα να γνωρίζω πιάνο!.. 
Εμένα μου αρέσει να γνωρίζω κόσμο με τον οποίο ακούμε παρόμοια μουσική, αυτό που με απωθεί είναι κάποιος να λέει ότι είναι γνώστης ενώ έχει ακούσει κάνα 2 το πολύ τραγούδια, αλλά και αυτό μια μορφή ανασφάλειας είναι, οπότε  :Smile:  
Trippy όχι τόσο για μένα, τρύπιο σίγουρα! Είναι dark psytrance το συγκεκριμένο. Ακούω πολύ edm, συγκεκριμένα techno, trance, hardstyle και minimal beats γενικά. Η ανάμνησή σου με τις 2 σκηνές, μου ζωγράφισε πολύ καλά στο μυαλό ένα συγκεκριμένο κλάμπ, το οποίο έχω επισκευθεί πολλές βραδιές και για τη dark, goth, rock μουσική του, αλλά και για τη psy/dnb σκηνή του. Αναφορικά, νομίζω είναι ένα απ τα καλύτερα της πόλης, νιώθω ασφαλής στο συγκεκριμένο και έχουν πολύ καλές παροχές. Τελευταία έχω σταματήσει να πηγαίνω σε κλαμπς γενικότερα, λόγω του κόσμου που κυκλοφορεί σε τέτοια μέρη, κυρίως. Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο το προτιμώ με τα 1000, έχω δει απαίσια πράγματα σε άλλα venues, δεν συγκρίνονται. Δεν έχεις άδικο που έχεις κάνει αυτή τη σύνδεση, καθώς πολλοί που ακούνε τέτοια είδη μουσικής, την ῾῾ακούνε῾῾ και από αλλού, συγχρόνως! Επίσης τα rave parties έχουν αφήσει ιστορία με τη χρήση ουσιών που γίνοταν κατά τη διάρκειά τους, ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα. Είναι μια ῾῾σύνδεση῾῾μεταξύ της μουσικής και των recreational drugs που άρχισε από τη δεκαετία των 60ς με τη χίπυ ροκ ψυχεδέλεια. Αν θες και ακόμα παλιότερα, από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων, η μουσική υπήρξε ένα μέσο με το οποίο οι άνθρωποι συνδέονταν μέσω του χορού και μέσω της χρήσης ναρκωτικών. Το λάθος είναι να υποθέτεις ότι όποιος ακούει τέτοιου είδους μουσικές είναι χρήστης ή το ότι όποιος παίρνει ναρκωτικά ακούει psy και τέκνο. Νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη μουσική μπορεί να σε φτάσει σε μία εκστατική φάση, χωρίς τη χρήση ουσιών. Προσωπικά, κατάφερα με φίλους να χορεύσουμε 6 ώρες σχεδόν σερί σε ένα απ τα εβέντς του συγκεκριμένου κλάμπ, όντας απόλυτα νηφάλιοι. Οι αναμνήσεις που έφτιαξα με όλους όσους είχα δίπλα μου εκείνη τη μέρα είναι πανέμορφες. Ήταν απ τις πρώτες μέρες που πήγαινα σε τέτοια κλαμπς, όλα θα μου μείνουν αξέχαστα. Τα φώτα, η αίσθηση του σώματός μου πλημμυρισμένου από ενδορφίνες, το χαμόγελο που είχαμε όταν χορεύαμε. Βέβαια, το σώμα μας τις επόμενες μέρες ήταν απολύτως κομμένο και τα πόδια βαριά σαν τούβλα. Το κομμάτι που μου ᾽στειλες από Perturbator, τρελό! Λατρεύω την industrial! Άκου και αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps τρελαίνομαι για τέτοιους χορούς και για αυτά που φοράνε! 
Και κλείνω με τους μπαμπάδες του ιντάστριαλ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFw...has_verified=1 <3 
Είχα λίγο διάθεση στα τάρταρα όταν άρχισα να σου γράφω αλλά με τα τραγουδάκια και τις αναμνήσεις που έφεραν, δε μπορώ να μη νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα!

----------


## in the woods

Psy_spirit!Περίεργη και η σημερινή μέρα.Απλά ξυπνάω και ξέρω οτι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αληθινά όμορφο να περιμένω ή κάτι που να με γεμίζει πραγματικά.Είναι από τις μέρες που αισθάνομαι να πνίγομαι μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου,να με κουράζει ο ίδιος μου ο χώρος και με πιάνει αυτή η καταραμένη κλειστοφοβία.Το μυαλό μου δημιουργεί αυτόματα την εικόνα οτι βρίσκομαι σε ένα τετράγωνο κουτί το οποίο συρρικνώνεται σταδιακά μέχρι να με καταβροχθίσει,να με συνθλίψει βίαια και χωρίς κανένα έλεος.Τώρα θα σκεφτείς οτι αφού αισθάνομαι έτσι γιατί δεν βγαίνω έξω να πάρω λίγο αέρα.Έχω να περιποιηθώ τον εαυτό μου αρκετές μέρες συν του οτι δεν έχω κίνητρο για να βγω,με κουράζει μόνο η σκέψη του να ετοιμαστώ και να βρεθώ ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους.Επίσης,παρατηρώ το τελευταίο καιρό οτι όταν διαβάζω δε μπορώ πάνω από 15 με 20 λεπτά να είμαι αφοσιωμένη και συγκεντρωμένη στο βιβλίο,συνέχεια αποσπάται η προσοχή μου.Κάτι το οποίο με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα γιατί ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα συγκέντρωσης.Οι στίχοι του συγκεκριμένου κομματιού περιγράφουν πολύ όμορφα αυτό που αισθάνομαι : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYq1m1lCOt8 ."Here we stand alone,endless/empty days.Here we stand alone never saved".. Το μόνο ευχάριστο είναι οτι τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω μπει σε πρόγραμμα με τη διατροφή μου και αυτό με κάνει να αισθάνομαι καλά με τον εαυτό μου,τουλάχιστον σε αυτόν το τομέα.Τέλος πάντων μια μικρή εισαγωγή για το πώς είμαι ψυχολογικά.
Όπως έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές,λατρεύω το περπάτημα τις ηλιόλουστες ανοιξιάτικες μέρες.Βάζω μουσική στο mp3 μου και χάνομαι σε κάτι λόφους.Εκεί έχω ανακαλύψει κάτι απίστευτα μονοπάτια που δεν υπάρχει ψυχή.Ηρεμώ τόσο πολύ όταν πηγαίνω σε εκείνα τα μέρη,περπατάω 2-3 ώρες σίγουρα με ενδιάμεσα διαλείμματα.Στη διάρκεια των διαλειμμάτων συνήθως κάθομαι σε όμορφα,μοναχικά σημεία και από εκεί παρατηρώ άλλες φορές την αθήνα,άλλες τη θάλασσα,τον ήλιο και τον ουρανό και άλλες το τοπίο γύρω μου.Όταν γυρίζω σπίτι από τέτοιες εξορμήσεις,αισθάνομαι πιο υγιής και αυτό που γράφεις και εσύ,σαν να έχω αποβάλλει λίγο την ένταση και τις αρνητικές σκέψεις από πάνω μου.Αλλά πάντα οι όμορφες στιγμές κρατάνε για λίγο.. Ευχαριστώ που με διαφώτισες σχετικά με το είδος γυμναστικής που έχεις ξεκινήσει και μπράβο σου που έχεις εντάξει στο καθημερινό σου πρόγραμμα τη γυμναστική.Θα ήμουν αδιάκριτη αν ρωτούσα τι αθλήματα και χόμπι έχεις κάνει κατά καιρούς? Εγώ για κάποιο διάστημα στο δημοτικό έπαιζα μπουζούκι -μη με ρωτήσεις πώς και γιατί,το ξέρω ακούγεται γελοίο- αλλά μετά το παράτησα γιατί τέλη δημοτικού ξεκίνησα χορό,λάτιν για την ακρίβεια.Τότε το λάτρευα το λάτιν,το κούνημα των γοφών,την κίνηση,τον αισθησιασμό των πιο αργών χορών,όλα.Το σταμάτησα μετά από μερικά χρόνια για οικονομικούς λόγους και επειδή δεν είχα χρόνο,λόγω διαβάσματος.Στο 1ο έτος ξεκίνησα πάλι αλλά για κάποιο λόγο πλέον δε μπορούσα με τίποτα να είμαι άνετη και να αφεθώ στην ανάλογη μουσική,ήμουν πολύ "σφιγμένη" οπότε το σταμάτησα γρήγορα και αυτή τη φορά από δική μου επιλογή επειδή κατάλαβα οτι πλέον δε με εκφράζει.Οπότε για να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση που θέτεις πιο κάτω,όχι δεν παίζω πιάνο,δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου από πιάνο,δεν έχω κάποιο χόμπι πλέον πέρα από τους κόσμους μου.Σκέφτομαι μήπως από του χρόνου ξεκινήσω γερμανικά,είναι από τις πολύ αγαπημένες μου γλώσσες.Τέλος πάντων,αχρείαστες πληροφορίες για εσένα οι παραπάνω.
Η δικιά μου περίπτωση λοιπόν είναι λίγο περίεργη.Με αυτό θέλω να πω οτι από το γυμνάσιο και μετά δεν είχα φίλες ή φίλους -πέρα από την αδερφή μου- και στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαι μέχρι και σήμερα.Μόνο γνωστούς/γνωστές και το σύντροφό μου.Πρώτη φορά έχασα τον σημαντικότερο και μοναδικό άνθρωπο που είχα αφήσει να είναι δίπλα μου και με τον οποίο είχαμε μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη σχέση.Τέλος πάντων δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ παραπάνω,απλά για να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση σου σχετικά με το αν έχω βιώσει αυτό που γράφεις, "ίδια ιστορία αλλά με διαφορετικά άτομα".Πάντως παρ'όλο που δεν το έχω βιώσει έχω την εντύπωση οτι πάντα έτσι θα είναι.Οι άνθρωποι,δυστυχώς,απλά έρχονται και φεύγουν.Πόσο θλιβερό.. Τίποτα μόνιμο,τίποτα αληθινό από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.
Ούτε εγώ ακούω κλασική μουσική αλλά τρέφω μια εκτίμηση για ανθρώπους που ακούν.Είναι ένα ξεχωριστό και ιδιαίτερο είδος μουσικής.Τον wagner τον γνωρίζω γιατί ένας γνωστός μου είναι οπαδός.Έχω κάποιες γνωστές όπερες του στον υπολογιστή μου,αν και ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει με προσοχή συνθέσεις του,οπότε δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να σου προτείνω να ακούσεις κάτι.Πολύ ωραίο το πιάνο στο clair de lune,έχει ωραίες αλλαγές.Βασικά ο τίτλος μου έφερε στο μυαλό αυτό το κομμάτι,το οποίο το πιθανότερο είναι να γνωρίζεις : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAOmC5qT02w. Σχετικά με το δεύτερο σύνδεσμο που μου έστειλες.. αλήθεια σε ποια ταινία αναφέρεσαι? Τα binaurals πάντως,από όσο κατάφερα να ακούσω  :Stick Out Tongue:  (πολύ υποτονική και μονότονη μουσική βρε παιδί μου) ,μου μοιάζουν για ένα είδος meditation music.Εγώ πάντως διαβάζω με high volume μουσική στα ηχεία μου.Το δωμάτιο μου μονίμως μετατρέπεται σε στούντιο ή συναυλιακό χώρο!
Το βράδυ που σου ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου ήμουν σε ένα λόφο,εκεί είχαν στήσει δυο υποτυπώδεις σκηνές και έπαιζαν οι dj.Ήταν τύπου οικονομικής υποστήριξης/ενίσχυσης.Ωστόσο,από όσα μου γράφεις παρακάτω,πιστεύω οτι ξέρω σε ποιο κλαμπ αναφέρεσαι! Πληροφοριακά,δεν έχω πάει σε αυτό αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ κάποια στιγμή.Και εγώ συχνάζω σε τέτοιου είδους κλαμπ πάντως και ήταν ευχάριστο και όμορφο που μοιράστηκες μαζί μου την εμπειρία σου από εκείνο το βράδυ.Από τις πρώτες φορές που είχα πάει και εγώ σε ένα παρόμοιου στυλ κλαμπ,έχω αξέχαστες εμπειρίες.Ήμουν με 2 ακόμη άτομα και πριν πάμε εκεί,είχαμε πιει 2-3 ποτά.Τους πρότεινα να πάμε γιατί είχε μια θεματική βραδιά και πω.. μόλις γέμισε το dance floor και έβλεπα όλους τους νεορομαντικούς να λικνίζονται στα αντίστοιχα ακούσματα,αφέθηκα και εγώ.Έπινα μπύρες και κάπνιζα παράλληλα,ήταν και η περίοδος που δεν έτρωγα καθόλου και μετά από 2-3 ώρες αισθανόμουν οτι θα λιποθυμήσω,αλλά είχα τόση ενέργεια,ένταση και πάθος μέσα μου που χόρευα σαν να μην υπήρχε αύριο,χαμένη όπως συνήθως στο δικό μου σύμπαν.Έντονη νύχτα.Βέβαια πριν φύγουμε από εκεί συνέβη και ένα από αυτά τα "απαίσια πράγματα" όπως τα αναφέρεις και εσύ.Μιλάμε,το λάτρεψα το κομμάτι των eisenfunk που μου έστειλες!Δυνατό.Μου έφερε στο μυαλό το χαρακτηριστικό styling του ebm/industrial.Ξέρεις,κοπέλες με μπλε ηλεκτρικ μαλλιά,ρούχα παρόμοια με αυτά που φοράει η κοπέλα στο βίντεο και κάτι παπούτσια με πελώριο πάτο.Εκκεντρικό στυλ,αν και το θεωρώ λίγο ξεπερασμένο.Ποια μιλάει τώρα? Σαν τη μαύρη κατάρα βγαίνω έξω,αλλά δε κάνω τόσο μπαμ,γενικά μου αρέσει το minimal στο ντύσιμο.Το τελευταίο κομμάτι έχει ατμοσφαιρικότατο βίντεο,catchy ρυθμό και "censored" στίχους.Επίσης,το λάτρεψα.Τελευταίο κομμάτι για σήμερα : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er416Ad3R1g. Κάνε μου τη χάρη και δες και το βίντεο.
Πάντως,ήθελα να σου πω οτι μου άρεσε πολύ το σημερινό σου μήνυμα και θα το διαβάσω σίγουρα πολλές φορές ακόμη.Καλό απόγευμα psy.

----------


## psy_spirit

ITW! Καλησπέρα! Έχω καλά νέα!! Οι ευχές σου έπιασαν τόποοοο! Γυρίζω σπίτι νικηφόρα και εμφανώς εύθυμη! Ακόμα ένα μάθημα στο οποίο τα πήγα καλά στην εξεταστική! Γιει φορ σάι! ^_^ και θενκ γιου itw! Ένιωσα πως ήθελα να μοιραστώ αυτά τα νέα με σένα, να μοιραστώ τη χαρά μου, γιατί και εγώ όταν ακούω κάτι όμορφο μέσα σε αυτό το φόρμουν (και από σένα ειδικά) αναζωογονούμαι! Όπως πχ το ότι σε χαροποιεί που τα πηγαίνεις καλά με τη διατροφή σου. Αυτό που επιθυμώ εγώ απ τον εαυτό μου είναι να εντάξω περισσότερα φρούτα και λαχανικά στη καθημερινότητά μου. Το skinny physique μου αρέσει και μένα πολύ, γενικά τα ιδιαίτερα κορμιά, μου φέρνουν κάτι σαν τέχνη. Λοιπόν, οι στίχοι του κομματιού που μου στειλες, μα και όλη η φάση σου με τις βόλτες στα λοφάκια και τη μοναχική εξερεύνηση, μου θυμίζουν το αγαπημένο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ZoHfJZACA . Το έχω λιώσει και συνεχίζω να το λιώνω στο ριπλέι! Τσέκαρε στίχους, είναι απολύτως αυτό που μου περιγράφεις. Μου θυμίζει τις μέρες που χανόμουν και εγώ ώρες ατέλειωτες στο μέρος απ όπου κατάγομαι. Περιπλανιώμουν μόνη σε λόφους και λοφάκια, σε παλιά κτήρια υπόσκαφα, σοκάκια... μάζευα μανιτάρια και αγριολούλουδα... τέρμα βουκωλική, σου λέω! Εγώ και η Χάϊντι... ναι, είμαι σίγουρα παιδί της φύσης. Η Αθήνα με έχει κερδίσει με τη τόση ποικιλία στις περιοχές της, θα ᾽θελα να μείνω εδώ για πολύ καιρό ακόμα, η πόλη σαν σύνολο μου αρέσει πολύ, θεωρώ έχει πολύ όμορφα μέρη. Τότε με τις βροχές (πριν κάνα μήνα :Wink:  είδα κάτι μανιταράκια να σκάνε δίπλα απ την άσφαλτο στη πόλη μέσα, ρε σύ! Πόσο τέλειο;
Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνεις για τα χόμπι μου. Λοιπόν, μικρή είχα δοκιμάσει από χορούς μπαλέτο, μοντέρνο, ελληνικοί, από αθλήματα βόλλευ και μπάσκετ και από γλώσσες γαλλικά, ιταλικά και αγγλικά. Κάθε χρόνο και κάπου θα ξεγραφόμουν και αλλού θα γραφόμουν Από όλα αυτά, συνέχισα και τελείωσα μόνο τα αγγλικά. Κιθάρα πήγα κάνα χρόνο όταν ήμουν 16 και μετά συνέχισα μόνη μου, αφού δε μου προσέφερε κάτι επουσιώδες. Ωραίο το λάτιν! Α, μικρή είχα κόλλημα με το τσιφτεντέλι. Αλλά όταν λέω μικρή, σκατό, δημοτικό. Πού το είδα και μου χε κολλήσει δε ξέρω... γενικά πάντως αγαπάω τον χορό, όποτε βγαίνω τα δίνω όλα. Ποτέ δεν ήμουν της φάσης ῾῾πάω σε κλάμπ και κάθομαι με το ποτό στο χέρι και κουνάω λίγο το κεφάλι μου επί 5 ώρες῾῾. Αλλά πάλι, ποτέ δεν ήμουν φίλη των ελληνάδικων, στα οποία παρατηρείται περισσότερο το φαινόμενο αυτό. Το 2ο κομμάτι με το μωρό που μου στειλες... δε ξέρω τι αγαπάω πιο πολύ, το τραγούδι ή το βίντεο; Ωραία τα γαλλικά... γενικά μου αρέσουν οι ξένες γλώσσες και η εκμάθυνσή τους. Ναι, έχεις δίκιο για τα binaurals, είναι ξεκάθαρα τόνοι και μελωδίες για να σε βοηθήσουν στη σκέψη και συγκέντρωση. Αξίζει να ακούσεις αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfcAVejslrU . Υποτίθεται, ότι έχει συντεθεί με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε να χαμηλώνει το άγχος, να σε ηρεμεί, δρά σε συγκεκριμένα επίπεδα τονικότητας και μελωδίας. Πώς σε κάνει να νιώθεις; Σε πιάνει; ( :P )
Λοιπόν, νομίζω κατάλαβα τι είδους πάρτυ και πού εννοείς... από ότι άκουσα πάντως, σταμάτησαν προσωρινά έστω να παρτάρουν σε τέτοια μέρη λόγω προβλημάτων ασφάλειας, δεν ελεγχόταν καθόλου ο χόρος και ποιοι έρχοταν, είχαν ακουστεί και κάτι για μαχαιρώματα... μπορεί όμως να λέμε για διαφορετικά μέρη. Είχα πάει 1 φορά σε τέτοιο πάρτυ, η βραδιά ήταν άκρως επεισοδιακή. Πολύ συνοψισμένα, μέχρι να πάμε μας βγήκε η ψυχή να το βρούμε χαθήκαμε κιόλας, φαντάσου (απειρία) και όταν φτάσαμε ξενερώσαμε με τη μουσική. Με πέθανες με τη ῾῾μαύρη κατάρα῾῾! Αυτό το καιρό πάντως μαζεύω χρήματα να πάρω κάποια καλά γκόθ κομμάτια από εξωτερικό, σε στυλ μπότες με χοντρές σόλες ψηλές, τύπου industrial, ή κάποιο cybergoth ρούχο. Νομίζω το πώς ντύνεσαι δεν καθορίζει τόσο το τί σου αρέσει, διότι έχει πολύ περισσότερο να κάνει με την οικονομική σου άνεση και το τόπο που μένεις. Ε και η Ελλάδα σε αυτό το κομμάτι υστερεί... αν μπορούσα θα διατηρούσα ένα γκράνζ, γκόθ λουκ, κυρίως, αν και οι διακυμάνσεις μου και στο κομμάτι του ντυσίματος είναι τρελες. Πολύ ωραίο το τελευταίο που έστειλες, μου αρέσει πολύ το opening shot, μου θυμίζει γέννηση, κάτι σαρκώδες και ζωντανό. Βοηθάει πολύ και το κόκκινο χρώμα. By the way, το βίντεο με το πιάνο compilation που σου στειλα, έχει ost από μερικές ταινίες άνιμε του λατρεμένου στούντιο Γκίμπλι. Αν δεν έχεις δει, προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να δεις οποιαδήποτε από τον Μιγιαζάκι. Πραγματικά, τέτοιες ταινίες είναι τόσο γλυκές, σερβίρουν ενήλικα μαθήματα ρεαλισμού, με αύρα παιδική, χαμένης αθωότητας. Και όλα αυτά με πολυποίκιλους χαρακτήρες και φαντασία. Είναι βάλσαμο για τη ψυχή. Η αγαπημένη μου είναι το Spirited Away.
Όλη τη μέρα σήμερα ήθελα να σου στείλω αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6gASIf6h5k πανέμορφα μελαγχολικό, δε βρίσκεις;
Χάρηκα που μιλήσαμε, για άλλη μια φορά. Καλή ξεκούραση, καλή βραδιά.

----------


## in the woods

Hooray psy_spirit!  :Smile:  Χαίρομαι πολύ,μπράβο σου! Εύχομαι τέτοια αποτελέσματα και στα υπόλοιπα.Και σίγουρα το οτι τα πήγες καλά στο σημερινό,πρέπει να σου δίνει δύναμη,έναυσμα και κίνητρο για όσα ακολουθούν.Διάβασα πάντως το μήνυμά σου και θα σου απαντήσω αύριο.Α,γιόρτασε σήμερα την επιτυχία σου!
Καλό σου βράδυ.

----------


## in the woods

Όπως συνήθως ξύπνια μέχρι αργά.Psy,ακούω τώρα αυτό το νοσταλγικό και απίστευτα μελωδικό κομμάτι και ήθελα να σου το στείλω : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAEUQ_ybiS8 .

----------


## oeo

> Psy_spirit!Περίεργη και η σημερινή μέρα.Απλά ξυπνάω και ξέρω οτι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αληθινά όμορφο να περιμένω ή κάτι που να με γεμίζει πραγματικά.Είναι από τις μέρες που αισθάνομαι να πνίγομαι μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου,να με κουράζει ο ίδιος μου ο χώρος και με πιάνει αυτή η καταραμένη κλειστοφοβία.Το μυαλό μου δημιουργεί αυτόματα την εικόνα οτι βρίσκομαι σε ένα τετράγωνο κουτί το οποίο συρρικνώνεται σταδιακά μέχρι να με καταβροχθίσει,να με συνθλίψει βίαια και χωρίς κανένα έλεος.Τώρα θα σκεφτείς οτι αφού αισθάνομαι έτσι γιατί δεν βγαίνω έξω να πάρω λίγο αέρα.Έχω να περιποιηθώ τον εαυτό μου αρκετές μέρες συν του οτι δεν έχω κίνητρο για να βγω,με κουράζει μόνο η σκέψη του να ετοιμαστώ και να βρεθώ ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους.Επίσης,παρατηρώ το τελευταίο καιρό οτι όταν διαβάζω δε μπορώ πάνω από 15 με 20 λεπτά να είμαι αφοσιωμένη και συγκεντρωμένη στο βιβλίο,συνέχεια αποσπάται η προσοχή μου.Κάτι το οποίο με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα γιατί ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα συγκέντρωσης.


Γιατι δε βγαινεις με το αγορι σου μονοι σας χωρις παρεα,να πατε καπου μοναχικα

Για τη συγκεντρωση ξαπλωνεις ανασκελα στο κρεβατι,απολυτη ησυχια,κλεινεις τα ματια και παιρνεις βαθιες αναπνοες....εισπνοη απο τη μυτη εκπνοη απο το στομα για λιγη ωρα,μεχρι ν αρχισεις να καταλαβαινεις οτι ''αδειασε'' το μυαλο σου.Ανοιγεις τα ματια λες ενα αποφασιστικο ''ΠΑΜΕ'' και ξεκινας.

----------


## in the woods

Χάρηκα που μοιράστηκες μαζί μου τη χαρά σου.Σίγουρα το οτι "φεύγουν" μαθήματα από πάνω σου είναι ανακουφιστικό και ενθαρρυντικό.Είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να σε γεμίζει με αυτοπεποίθηση,πείσμα και πίστη για τον εαυτό σου και τις δυνατότητες σου.Οπότε,για ακόμη μια φορά να σου πω μπράβο για την επιτυχία σου.Εγώ πάντως όταν διαβάζω threads από το φόρουμ "σφίγγεται" η καρδιά μου,το "είναι" μου οπότε τις περισσότερες φορές το αποφεύγω.
Το "wonderful life" είναι από τα κομμάτια που γνωρίζω,στους στίχους όμως ποτέ δεν είχα δώσει ιδιαίτερη σημασία μέχρι σήμερα.Πραγματικά στις βόλτες μου στους λόφους,πάντα έχω ένα αίσθημα πληρότητας και σκέφτομαι το πόσο πιο πολύ με "γεμίζει" η φύση και η ομορφιά της συγκριτικά με τη πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων.Είναι από τις λίγες στιγμές που -καθώς περπατάω χαμένη στα μονοπάτια με συντροφιά μου τη μουσική- έχω ένα αυθεντικό χαμόγελο ζωγραφισμένο στο πρόσωπό μου.Δύσκολα οι γύρω μου με βλέπουν έτσι ή να το θέσω καλύτερα δύσκολα μου βγάζουν αυτή την αυθόρμητη και γνήσια χαρά.
Λατρεύω και εγώ την Αθήνα.Την έχω περπατήσει σχεδόν όλη.Πολύ περπάτημα όμως.Να,έχω να πάω στο κέντρο μια βδομάδα περίπου και αισθάνομαι να μου λείπουν συγκεκριμένοι δρόμοι,περιοχές,στενάκια και στέκια.Μου αρέσει περισσότερο μάλλον η περιθωριακή πλευρά της αλλά είναι και κάποιες καλαίσθητες περιοχές που λατρεύω.Τη νύχτα ειδικά όταν κάνω βόλτα -έχοντας γίνει "καλά" από ποτό- τα κτίρια,τους δρόμους,όλα τα βιώνω ακόμα πιο έντονα,η αθήνα παίρνει άλλες διαστάσεις στο μυαλό μου.Μου έρχονται τώρα που σου γράφω στιγμές και σκέφτομαι οτι κάποιες φορές όλα μου φαίνονται τόσο ονειρικά τη νύχτα στη πόλη που αισθάνομαι σαν να είμαι χαρακτήρας σε ταινία.Τι γράφω πάλι ε.. Μιλάμε,για μεγάλη ονειροπόληση! Α,μανιτάρια πάντως δεν έχω δει ποτέ στη πόλη και σκέψου οτι εγώ εδώ μεγάλωσα.
Τα μισώ τα ελληνάδικα! Πω.. αυτός ο λαικός τρόπος διασκέδασης,δε ξέρω,απλά εμετούλης.Όπως και κλαμπ,τύπου ακάνθους,λόχαν κλπ.Πολύ μακριά όλα αυτά από εμένα,από αυτό που είμαι εγώ.Όσες φορές έχω δεχτεί προτάσεις από παιδιά της σχολής να πάω σε τέτοιου είδους μέρη,δηλώνω κατηγορηματικά "ΟΧΙ"!
Με "έπιασε" πάντως το δεύτερο κομμάτι που μου έστειλες! Το πρωί που ξύπνησα είχα πολύ ένταση μέσα μου για κάποιους λόγους.Έβαλα να το ακούσω κάποια στιγμή ενώ παράλληλα έβλεπα και το βίντεο.Ε λοιπόν,αισθάνθηκα φευγαλέα να χαλαρώνουν οι μύες μου και -πώς να σου πω- σαν να με υπνώτισε κάπως.Ήταν περίεργο,αλλά κράτησε για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μόνο.To γαλλικό κομμάτι που σου έστειλα χθες,μου το είχε στείλει ένα άτομο παλιότερα και αυτό που μου "έμεινε" τελικά από αυτό το κομμάτι είναι ο συγκεκριμένος στίχος : "j'imagine toujours le pire et le meilleur me fait souffrir = φαντάζομαι πάντα τα χειρότερα και τα καλύτερα με κάνουν να υποφέρω".Και αυτό γιατί από τη μια μου αρέσει η αντίφαση που δημιουργεί με την αθωότητα και τη γλυκύτητα που βγάζει το βίντεο ή τον ευχάριστο ρυθμό του κομματιού και από την άλλη γιατί ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα.Άνετα δηλαδή προσθέτω τον παραπάνω στίχο στην περιγραφή "σχετικά με εμένα".Πάντως και εγώ,πέρα από αγγλικά,έκανα γαλλικά για κάποιο διάστημα μικρότερη.Τότε μου άρεσαν πολύ σαν γλώσσα,αλλά πλέον δεν μου κάνουν κάποια αίσθηση.Αγαπάω γερμανικά.
Δε νομίζω οτι μιλάμε για ίδια μέρη πάντως.Αν και μου κίνησες πολύ το ενδιαφέρον και τη περιέργεια με αυτό που έγραψες οτι απαγόρευσαν στα μέρη που αναφέρεσαι εσύ να γίνονται πάρτυ λόγω έλλειψης ασφάλειας και μαχαιρωμάτων (!?) και δε ξέρεις πόσο θα ήθελα να μάθω σε τι μέρη ακριβώς αναφέρεσαι,αλλά το ξέρω οτι από εδώ είναι δύσκολο να μιλήσεις ανοιχτά.Γενικά,είμαι λίγο των ριψοκίνδυνων καταστάσεων,είναι φοβερό να αισθάνεσαι να χτυπάει η αδρεναλίνη κόκκινο.Τώρα θυμήθηκα μια νύχτα,από τις πιο έντονες της ζωής μου,ήταν επέτειος ενός γεγονότος και παρατρίχα είχα γλιτώσει να πιαστώ από τους μπάτσους και να φάω ξύλο.Θα σου έγραφα παραπάνω για εκείνη τη νύχτα,αλλά δημόσια δε θέλω.
Εμένα τα ρούχα μου,το στυλ μου είναι η ταυτότητα μου,η ασπίδα μου.Θέλω να πω οτι αν βγω έξω χωρίς τη "στολή" μου αισθάνομαι κάπως απροστάτευτη και σαν να χάνω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου.Πιστεύω οτι το ντύσιμο σκιαγραφεί τη προσωπικότητα του κάθε ανθρώπου.Εγώ περισσότερο έχω ένα minimal darkwave/post - punk (ακόμα και neofolk) στυλ.Αλλά κατράμι όλα μου τα ρούχα.Λατρεύω βέβαια και τα άσπρα πουκαμισάκια.Μέχρι εκεί όμως! Ήταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη να διαβάζω το στυλ ρούχων που θέλεις να πάρεις.Είμαι fan.Έχω κάτι μαύρα παπούτσια με ψηλό πάτο,τελείως cyberpunk.
Σήμερα μόλις ανακάλυψα (!) οτι από το σκηνοθέτη που μου προτείνεις έχω δει μια ταινία,το "princess mononoke".Και αυτό γιατί ένα συγκρότημα που ακούω επηρεάστηκε από τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία (που όταν είχα δει μου είχε αφήσει πολύ θετικές εντυπώσεις,αλλά πάει καιρός τώρα οπότε δε τη θυμάμαι καλά) για το concept του τελευταίου δίσκου του.Νομίζω επιβάλλεται να σου στείλω κομμάτι : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xLr4v1Lv1Q .O τίτλος του κομματιού σημαίνει "I am from elsewhere".Έπίσης Γάλλοι και ένας στίχος που λατρεύω από αυτό το κομμάτι είναι ο εξής : "Au milieu de mes semblables Je vois des monstres = Among my peers I see monsters!".Όταν είχα πρωτοακούσει το δίσκο,παρατηρούσα τη παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το booklet και τη συνδύαζα με το κομμάτι που σου έστειλα:



Είδα πάντως το trailer από τη ταινία που μου προτείνεις και να είσαι σίγουρη οτι θα τη δω.
Εγώ χαίρομαι που υπάρχει αυτή η αμοιβαία ανταλλαγή εμπειριών,ενδιαφερόντων κλπ.Μου αρέσει που μου ανοίγεσαι και εσύ και μαθαίνω πράγματα για εσένα.Ελπίζω και η σημερινή μέρα να ήταν παραγωγική όσον αφορά το διάβασμα.Καλό σου βράδυ psy.

----------


## dave

giati metaniwneis?

----------


## turtle

Καλή μου , έχω περάσει και εγώ μια τέτοια περίοδο ... μόνο με καφέ και τσιγάρο και 42 κιλά ..σκιά του εαυτού μου τότε ήταν που έχασα κάθε ενδιαφέρον για ότι αγαπούσα πιο πολύ ..οι λόγοι και οι αιτίες που μας οδήγησαν σε αυτό ίσως να διαφέρουν κατά πολύ ..

απλά θέλω να σου πω ..επειδή είσαι μικρή και εγώ έκανα να το ξεπεράσω κάποια παραγωγικά χρόνια που μου κόστισαν είναι να το παλέψεις ..να σηκωθείς πάνω και να το παλέψεις να κάνεις πέτρα την καρδιά σου ..να τα βάλεις κάτω ..να ζητήσεις βοήθεια .. να προσπαθείς να διεκπεραιώσεις τους στόχους σου και μέσα από αυτό και τις αναζητήσεις σου ..θα αλλάζεις και θα αλλάζεις...για να μην φτάσεις εκεί που έφτασα εγώ ... μαζί με ανθρώπους που είναι 10 χρόνια πίσω από σ ένα πίσω ηλικιακά ..και να νοιώθεις ότι θα πρεπε να το έχεις χειριστεί αλλοιώς ..τότε που ..το ξέρω ότι σ αυτή τη φάση δεν μπορείς να το δεις ..δεν καταλαβαίνεις το χρόνο που περνάει πολύ εύκολα ..και νοιώθεις να έχουν φύγει οι δυνάμεις σου για να συνεχίσεις ...αλλά απλά ζήτα βοήθεια και συνέχισε να ζεις ..

πολλοί στο δρόμο σου φίλοι ή συνεργάτες ή... δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι ... είναι σε άλλη φάση ίσως να μην έχουν την παιδεία και τις γνώσεις και δεν είναι στη φάση ..να μπουν στα παπούτσια σου ...ξέρω ότι αυτό σου δημιουργεί μοναξιά ...αλλά ..αγνόησε τους ...και κάνε αυτό που πρέπει για σ ένα και για τα δικά σου πόδια στο δικό σου δρόμο ..

και μπροστά στους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους μέσα από την καθημερινότητα σου θα καταλάβεις εσύ ... σε ποιους αξίζει τον κόπο να μοιραστείς κομμάτια της ψυχής σου και σε ποιους όχι ..

Επίσης σ αυτή τη φάση που είσαι να ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις πολύ όμορφα πράγματα ...

----------

